# Summerswap 2014 Reveal Thread (Post your beauties here)



## Babs28 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello ladies!

Seeing as it's about that time,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the Summerswap Reveal is now open!  :sunshine:

A few "housekeeping" and "How to" items:

1. When you receive your package, please post here that *you have received it and who it is from.* **Even if you don't do anything more than acknowledge you received your gift(s), it would mean a whole lot to your Buddy, who spent a good part of their summer stalking you and agonizing over what to get you &amp; whether you will like it.**

2. Please post pics and lengthy descriptions in a spoiler.  Instructions are here: How to Post a Spoiler

3. Here are the instructions on how to post pics: How to Post Pictures in a Post

4. HAVE FUN!!!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :sunshine:   :w00t:   ldlad: (I just like this little guy shaking his booty!)  :rotfl:   :mussical:

Any questions, PM me.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, I didn't get my Summer Swap package today, but I did get NINJA SWAPPED by someone on here.  @@DonnaD sent me a package today just because.   

Look what she made me!!!!



Spoiler



The crochet goddess created me a beautiful teal colored crochet bag.  Isn't it gorgeous?  Oh my goodness I love it.  Donna!!!  I can't believe you sent this to me!!!  I love it so much.  THANK YOU.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 28, 2014)

@@trekkersangel @@DonnaD, it's beautiful!! Such skills, Donna, such skills. 

I can't wait to see everyone else post reveals *squeal!!*


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 28, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Well, I didn't get my Summer Swap package today, but I did get NINJA SWAPPED by someone on here.  @@DonnaD sent me a package today just because.
> 
> Look what she made me!!!!
> 
> ...


WOW!  That is sooooo pretty.  I love it. @@DonnaD I am envious of your skills.


----------



## Christa W (Jul 28, 2014)

What an amazing first reveal.


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 28, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Well, I didn't get my Summer Swap package today, but I did get NINJA SWAPPED by someone on here.  @@DonnaD sent me a package today just because.
> 
> Look what she made me!!!!
> 
> ...


It's not a ninja swap, it's a "you've been a fantastic roadie, an always on sounding board and a wonderful friend" present.  

I just really wanted to thank you for being there for me through this whole thing.   :luv:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 28, 2014)

You have mad skills @@DonnaD!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh DonnaD you strike again! I remember all the joy you brought to the Nails Secret Santa and I'm so happy that you're bringing the love here! The bag is absolutely gorgeous and you could not have found a more worthy giftee! I hope you love it trekkersangel!!!


----------



## valeried44 (Jul 28, 2014)

That is sooo cute!  Beautiful work @@DonnaD!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 28, 2014)

What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 28, 2014)

I love the details on the bag!

This is going to be a great thread, I can tell already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 28, 2014)

@@DonnaD - The bag is beautiful!!!  I LOVE the butterflies on there!!!  So gorgeous!!! You are so so talented!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Cute!! Great job @@DonnaD!!


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 28, 2014)

@@DonnaD what a gorgeous and thoughtful gift!!! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ninja skills!


----------



## wadedl (Jul 28, 2014)

@DonnaD What a pretty bag!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh so pretty! Love it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 28, 2014)

bring on the reveals! so excited for this.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 28, 2014)

Gorgeous bag! Love the color and the flowers are so summery! Can't wait to see the reveal that's coming tonight.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 28, 2014)

@@DonnaD thank you so much for my lovely gift! You are amazing!!! This made my hectic day worthwhile, love it.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 28, 2014)

So cute!! Love the color!! I wanna see more reveals! Let's go post office workers!


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 28, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> @@DonnaD thank you so much for my lovely gift! You are amazing!!! This made my hectic day worthwhile, love it.


You're so welcome,  Thanks for talking me down when I had my freak out over the afghan.

The two of you girls were huge support for me between these two swaps.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 28, 2014)

Let's try this again... So sorry having internet problems

Ok I am at work not able to send pic. I promise when I have decent internet at home or somewhere else where I can connect I will post a pick.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 28, 2014)

I got my package today and my summer secret santa was @@Dashery ! Thank you so much! I wasn't expecting this so soon and it just made my entire Monday! Everything came all pretty with little notes attached to each surprise.



Spoiler










Everything came in this reusable Batman &amp; Catwoman shopping tote. I TOTALLY SHIP THIS! Especially the Anne Hathaway and Christian Bale version. ALL THE DARK KNIGHT RISES FEELINGS!






I love the card she chose! It's so pretty! I don't think I've ever seen one like it! One of the first items I pulled out was this Too Faced Tan Without The Twinkle set. I love their chocolate bronzer, but the little bitty brush out-cuted the makeup itself. It's so soft and pretty!






Ally made me all of these super cute hair bows! My favorite is the red and white one in the middle. It's one of my favorite things from everything Ally sent me, which is a lot to say because it was all amazing! I think I'll be wearing this bow almost every day!






I receive all of these cute little miniatures, including a miniature JC perfume! I don't have this one yet either, so I'm super excited to add it to my ever growing collection. Also these papier poudre sheets seem amazing, it looks like not only do they blot and remove oil, they leave a light dusting of powder on the face. C'est tres chic!






And one of the most amazing parts was this custom "subscription box" made just for me!






It's Rochelle Goyle themed! /flips the freak out!/






Inside there were so may Rochelle themed goodies from color coordinated makeup to handmade hair bows to eyeshadow samples (from The Checkered Lily, one of my favorite indie companies!). This was so creative and amazing! Top this, ladies!



Ally, thank you so much for everything. I love, love, love it all! It's made me so happy, you don't even know!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 28, 2014)

What a great gift! Yay for the first reveals!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 28, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I got my package today and my summer secret santa was @@Dashery ! Thank you so much! I wasn't expecting this so soon and it just made my entire Monday! Everything came all pretty with little notes attached to each surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! That custom "subscription box" is sooo cool. I love the theme and it looks like some pretty awesome items in it (and in your whole gift!!)

The bows are all kinds of amazing!


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 28, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I got my package today and my summer secret santa was @@Dashery ! Thank you so much! I wasn't expecting this so soon and it just made my entire Monday! Everything came all pretty with little notes attached to each surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!  That is just so creative!!  I love your present!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 28, 2014)

Ohhh fabulous reveal @@Deareux!!! @@Dashery, you've got such sewing skills. I want a bow!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome gifts. I love that card and that bag and that notecard. Who am I kidding I love it all.


----------



## Dashery (Jul 28, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I got my package today and my summer secret santa was @@Dashery ! Thank you so much! I wasn't expecting this so soon and it just made my entire Monday! Everything came all pretty with little notes attached to each surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, yay, yay! I'm glad you like it! (´ ▽｀).。ｏ♡ You have no idea how fun it was to shop for you! I took me forever to pick a theme because I wanted to do all the fandoms!

And I'm glad you love the white and red bow. It's my favorite too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Jul 28, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Ohhh fabulous reveal @@Deareux!!! @@Dashery, you've got such sewing skills. I want a bow!!!


Haha I'll have to make you one. I have a whole bag of ribbons laying around!


----------



## valeried44 (Jul 28, 2014)

A great first reveal and great gifts!  Beautiful bows and a fun customized box - you put a lot of work into that!  I'm intrigued by the powder papers.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 28, 2014)

That is seriously the cutest card I've ever seen in my life. So exciting!


----------



## jocedun (Jul 28, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I got my package today and my summer secret santa was @@Dashery ! Thank you so much! I wasn't expecting this so soon and it just made my entire Monday! Everything came all pretty with little notes attached to each surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a thoughtfully curated gift! It seems to perfectly catered to you. Perfect first reveal!


----------



## Dashery (Jul 28, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> A great first reveal and great gifts!  Beautiful bows and a fun customized box - you put a lot of work into that!  I'm intrigued by the powder papers.


Thank you!

And the powder paper is pretty cool. I found them hiding at the back of a little Boutique in South Carolina. They come in white and rose, I think. I remember I had something similar in high school. Flirt! sold these weird blush papers that came in this little plastic tube. It was kind of like a roll of tin foil actually!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, it reminds me of that.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Great gifts @@Dashery &amp; @@DonnaD! Wonderful start to SummerSwap reveals!


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 28, 2014)

@DonnaD was my summer swap buddy and my package arrived today!



Spoiler



 



 


First of all, the box is barely closed because it is absolutely jam-packed. 




Second, @@DonnaD had crocheted a beautiful market bag! This is absolutely gorgeous, with a touch of whimsy. It even includes a pocket on the back! Every time I use this bag, I'll think of your thoughtfulness! 







Third, the box smelled fantastic because it included a bottle of Laundress signature detergent, which I will happily use to wash the market bag. Yup, I'm excited about laundry detergent!    

Next, I found a tea cup, saucer, and tea! I drink tea daily and this set is perfect timing because we recently broke one of our mugs. 




There were several bath and body products, including shampoo, sponges and a mini brush. I've got to admit that I'm usually running out of the door in the mornings to catch my bus, so that mini brush will come in handy when I don't have time to brush my hair before I leave home.

In addition, @@DonnaD included a Sigma foundation brush that I've been coveting! I recently started wearing makeup daily, so I hope that this brush will help to decrease the time that it takes to apply foundation. 

@@DonnaD also included a beautiful set of OPI nail polishes. My nail polish collection is mostly neutrals, so I'm happy to have colorful shades!

Finally, @@DonnaD included caramel-filled chocolates, a cell phone charm in my favorite color and forget-me-not flower seeds!






@@DonnaD Thank you so much for taking the time to crochet such a beautiful bag and to curate such a well-rounded lifestyle package. I love lifestyle products, so this box was absolute perfection. I am grateful for your creativity, generosity and thoughtfulness!


----------



## Christa W (Jul 28, 2014)

OMG that owl is the cutest thing I have ever seen in my life!!!


----------



## Deareux (Jul 28, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Yay, yay, yay! I'm glad you like it! (´ ▽｀).。ｏ♡ You have no idea how fun it was to shop for you! I took me forever to pick a theme because I wanted to do all the fandoms!
> 
> And I'm glad you love the white and red bow. It's my favorite too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Now everyone will want one of your bows! I love every single thing!


----------



## Dashery (Jul 28, 2014)

@@DonnaD is that a cute, little owl I spy on that bag? Because it is absolutely adorable! Your gift is wonderful!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 28, 2014)

I love that bag!! And the little mini nail polishes! And I loovveeee that foundation brush!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 28, 2014)

jpark107 said:


> @DonnaD was my summer swap buddy and my package arrived today!
> 
> [spoiler]
> 
> ...


Ooh! I love it all!!!!

This thread got super fun super fast!!! And it's just the beginning!!! Hooray for happiness! I have a feeling this thread is going to be all unicorns, rainbows, &amp; butterflies &amp; everything magical &amp; happy!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 28, 2014)

jpark107 said:


> @DonnaD was my summer swap buddy and my package arrived today!
> 
> [spoiler]
> 
> ...


I'm so pleased you liked it!  You're actually very easy to shop for and I had fun reading through your posts and mss  survey to get an idea of what kind of gifts to get you.  It was my pleasure.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Another wonderful reveal! Love that bag! Great job @@DonnaD!


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 28, 2014)

Christa W said:


> OMG that owl is the cutest thing I have ever seen in my life!!!


YES! The owl is so cute (especially the ears)! I wish that I could capture it better on my cell phone camera.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 28, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I love that bag!! And the little mini nail polishes! And I loovveeee that foundation brush!!


I was surprised that the foundation brush bristles were so soft (this is my first Sigma brush). Any tips for applying foundation with this brush (I've only used beauty blenders for foundation/bb creams)?


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 28, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Ooh! I love it all!!!!
> 
> This thread got super fun super fast!!! And it's just the beginning!!! Hooray for happiness! I have a feeling this thread is going to be all unicorns, rainbows, &amp; butterflies &amp; everything magical &amp; happy!!!


Thanks again for being such a great roadie for @@DonnaD!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 28, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> I'm so pleased you liked it!  You're actually very easy to shop for and I had fun reading through your posts and mss  survey to get an idea of what kind of gifts to get you.  It was my pleasure.


Thank you again for everything - truly a perfect package!  :wub:


----------



## BSquared (Jul 28, 2014)

jpark107 said:


> I was surprised that the foundation brush bristles were so soft (this is my first Sigma brush). Any tips for applying foundation with this brush (I've only used beauty blenders for foundation/bb creams)?


I usually just dab some foundation on my face then go to town in a buffing motion with it!


----------



## Christa W (Jul 28, 2014)

jpark107 said:


> I was surprised that the foundation brush bristles were so soft (this is my first Sigma brush). Any tips for applying foundation with this brush (I've only used beauty blenders for foundation/bb creams)?


I just got a similar brush and tried it for the first time the other day.  Basically I take my foundation and pour a drop out on a hard plastic thing I have.  You only need a little.  You dip the brush in so all the bristles get covered and depending on how thick your foundation is you may need to dab the excess off.  The you apply the brush in a circular motion all over your face.  I had to practice a bit.... but my make up was flawless!!  So much lighter and looked amazing.  I watch a lot of youTube videos too and the one I learned the most from was Shaaanxo.  She's awesome.  I watched her beginners series and learned SOOOO much.  Plus she's got a great accent and is really funny.


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 28, 2014)

LOVE seeing what you guys are coming up with!! I can't wait to see more pop up tomorrow!!

@@Deareux I can NOT think of a better Summerswap buddy for you! @@Dashery GREAT JOB!!!

@@DonnaD your gifts are so incredibly thoughtful! I am OBSESSED with owls so naturally I squealed at the adorable little owl on that beautiful bag! I know crafting isn't everyone's forte but I feel very happy that you take the time to share your creativity with us all!


----------



## Dashery (Jul 28, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Now everyone will want one of your bows! I love every single thing!


Mwahahahaha! All part of my plan! Soon the world shall be decorated with bows of all kinds and my master plan will have been realized!  :wizard:


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 28, 2014)

I love that owl. I've always wanted a clear tea cup. But just have never pulled the trigger on one. Great presents.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 28, 2014)

Yowza! You know something wonderful has happened when you login and there are 3 pages in the new reveals thread  :w00t:

@Dashery Awesome first reveal! So well thought out and custom, you've set the bar high my friend...and @Deareux!!! Loved all the photos and descriptions.

Up next @@DonnaD, such beautiful bags! I know how much time and effort went into those, you are a crochet goddess  :smilehappyyes:  Love the tea cup and that sigma brush is super nice. @@jpark107 I also loved all the photos and info! I love that brush!! To use it, I dab foundation dots around my face, then bounce (stipple) the brush to spread the foundation and then buff (swirl) the brush around to finish. 

Thank you ladies for all the  :sunshine:  and  :hugs3:  !!


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 28, 2014)

The reveals are AWESOME!!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So much talent and pretty in one thread!!!  @@Dashery those bows are super cute! What a great Buddy gift box!!

@@Deareux - The red &amp; white bow is my favorite too!!!  So pretty!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@DonnaD The bag is beautiful! You are amazing with crocheting!  The detailing... I love the little owl on the tree! :wub:  LOVE IT!!! You should be curating for one of the lifestyle sub boxes!  LOL


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 28, 2014)

OMG the Owl Bag is the CUTEST THING EVER.  And the Batman/Catwoman bag? ADORBS.

(and I went through and fixed the spoiler tag you were trying to do, @@jpark107 ! Darn coding wasn't working right for some reason!)


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh, yay! I can't believe it's finally time to see our reveals, after spending all that time watching the Midsummer reveals. I can feel the :hugs3: !


----------



## wadedl (Jul 28, 2014)

So excited to see all the reveals! Love the bows and the owl is so cute!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 28, 2014)

@@DonnaD I love it!!! Seriously, teach me your ways!!! The bag is soo cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I get so excited when I see new replies to this thread.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 28, 2014)

Yay...reveals have started! And what a way to kick things off. Really nice job, @@DonnaD and @@Dashery!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 29, 2014)

What wonderful first reveals.  @@Dashery I love how well thought out and personal our theme was.  And @@DonnaD, I was in awe of the bag you crocheted for @@trekkersangel, but the owl on the one for @@jpark107 just stopped me in my tracks it was so dang cute.  Both of you put so much of yourselves into these boxes.  What a high bar you have set for the rest of us.


----------



## valeried44 (Jul 29, 2014)

Another awesome reveal @@jpark107, another adorable tote @@DonnaD!  A great first day of reveals ladies!


----------



## button6004 (Jul 29, 2014)

YAY! Awesome reveals! I'm finishing up packing mine (and pulled out a few more goodies from my sample stash to add to the box) and cant wait to send it out.  THIS IS SO EXCITING!


----------



## jayeme (Jul 29, 2014)

Great reveals so far! I'll hopefully send out my package by the end of the week. So exciting!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 29, 2014)

Wonderful job ladies!!! Such fantastic creativity!!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm so happy these reveals have started! I'll definitely be lurking on here to see how much fun you all are having with your goodies   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 29, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I got my package today and my summer secret santa was @@Dashery ! Thank you so much! I wasn't expecting this so soon and it just made my entire Monday! Everything came all pretty with little notes attached to each surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great gifts!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 29, 2014)

jpark107 said:


> @DonnaD was my summer swap buddy and my package arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a lovely gift! That bag is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 29, 2014)

That owl bag is so insanely awesome. I have no words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



jpark107 said:


> @DonnaD was my summer swap buddy and my package arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 29, 2014)

I heart the owl bag!  @@DonnaD is my official crochet goddress crush!


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 30, 2014)

@@DonnaD - you are so creative!  What great bags.

All the reveals so far are awesome...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I got my package today and my summer secret santa was @@Dashery ! Thank you so much! I wasn't expecting this so soon and it just made my entire Monday! Everything came all pretty with little notes attached to each surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cool!  Love the personal birchbox idea!!!! Great job and awesome reveals so far!


----------



## Allison H (Jul 30, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Well, I didn't get my Summer Swap package today, but I did get NINJA SWAPPED by someone on here. @@DonnaD sent me a package today just because.
> 
> Look what she made me!!!!
> 
> ...


That's really beautiful! I've been stalking all of these boards (trying to get ready for SS), and Donna sure is talented!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 30, 2014)

My summer swap buddy is @@Christa W and she is already my friend so she knows what I like!  Christa and I have become close due to our mutual love of all things nail polish here on the boards so when I saw my present was from her, I knew I was in for a real treat.  She just gets me.

This bag is to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cutest thing ever and it's the perfect size to carry all my stuff the few times a year we do our B&amp;B stays.  It was stuffed full too.







She wrote a long note which, for real, made me cry.  And made me remember the number one reason I value this board and the people on it is because I have real friends here and Christa was my first.

My favourite part of this gift is the handwritten family recipe cards.  Christa, your mom's last name is my maiden name.  Are we long lost relatives???

She sent me OPI Brazil Collection liquid sand minis.  I LOVE!!!!  This!

OPI Push and Shove 

Sephora X in Zing and Inspiring

Sephora by OPI in Leotard Optional whch I have been wanting FOREVER.

Sinful in Real Teal.  It's one of the new silk collection and I'm dying to try it out.

Nicole by OPI in My Sol Shines Brighter and Live In The Momentum

Sally Hansen Lustre Shine in Scarab

Olive Lips which I love this stuff so much!

And finally a few creams and lotions and a perfume sample.

She put together the perfect present for me.

Thank you so much, Christa for everything but most importantly for always being my friend.  :hugs3:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 30, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> My summer swap buddy is @@Christa W and she is already my friend so she knows what I like!  Christa and I have become close due to our mutual love of all things nail polish here on the boards so when I saw my present was from her, I knew I was in for a real treat.  She just gets me.
> 
> This bag is to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cutest thing ever and it's the perfect size to carry all my stuff the few times a year we do our B&amp;B stays.  It was stuffed full too.
> 
> ...


YEA!!!  Lots of fun polish to play with!


----------



## Dashery (Jul 30, 2014)

Aww, that's so sweet and lovely! Perfect reveal!  :lol:


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 30, 2014)

Beautiful gifts!!!! Hooray for reveals!!!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 30, 2014)

Eeek!!!! My daughter and I just got back from the post office (dropping off my Summerswap box), when I saw a Priority Mail box covered with heart stickers on it on my door step. I may have squealed.

I still have yet to open it (getting ready to battle nap-time with a 2-year-old), but I just wanted to say it was delivered and say thank you in advance to trekkersangel.

Audrey was super excited about the heart stickers as well, and started picking them off the box right away.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 30, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Eeek!!!! My daughter and I just got back from the post office (dropping off my Summerswap box), when I saw a Priority Mail box covered with heart stickers on it on my door step. I may have squealed.
> 
> I still have yet to open it (getting ready to battle nap-time with a 2-year-old), but I just wanted to say it was delivered and say thank you in advance to trekkersangel.
> 
> Audrey was super excited about the heart stickers as well, and started picking them off the box right away.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh my gosh I'm so happy it got there safe &amp; sound. The guy at my post office had a hard time with your address &amp; told me to hang on to my tracking number just in case something happened with the address. So I tucked away my receipt with the tracking number into a zippered pocket in my purse. I'm renovating my downstairs bathroom right now &amp; I was putting on painters tape when I noticed my 1 year old emptying my purse into the trash for me. . . Got to love little "helpers!" My receipt was gone!!!! I emptied my trash onto my kitchen floor frantically looking for my receipt! No luck! I look at my baby only to find the bottom half of the receipt I'm looking for in his mouth! Yep! My baby ate your tracking number! Mom of the year right here!!!!

Needless to say, I'm extremely happy it made it to you safe &amp; sound!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 30, 2014)

I love the reveals!  You guys are so thoughtful.  I'm not part of the swap but can't resist all the love coming off these swap boards.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 30, 2014)

Awesome reveal DonnaD. So many great polish colors to play with.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 30, 2014)

Love all the nail polish, mini nail polishes are just so stinking cute!! And super excited for another reveal to be posted soon from ashleylind!


----------



## button6004 (Jul 30, 2014)

What an AWESOME box of polishes! Gotta love all of the polishes!


----------



## Christa W (Jul 30, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> My summer swap buddy is @@Christa W and she is already my friend so she knows what I like! Christa and I have become close due to our mutual love of all things nail polish here on the boards so when I saw my present was from her, I knew I was in for a real treat. She just gets me.
> 
> This bag is to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cutest thing ever and it's the perfect size to carry all my stuff the few times a year we do our B&amp;B stays. It was stuffed full too.
> 
> ...


Remember you almost got a cat too!!! I was going to call this theme recipe for friendship. 2 lb box of nail polish and other goodies. Add MUT and a stir!! Lol or something like that... And you get a lasting friendship that helps you through the tough times. 
It was so funny those Special K Nicole by OPI's came like lighting fast. I didn't even know what they were when my boyfriend checked the nail he's like "some dude" sent you something. I died laughing. I hope those were the Clinique moisturizer you were talking about. I'm not saying there won't be some ninja packages yet to come I couldn't get one thing I wanted.. But if I see it its yours!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 30, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> My summer swap buddy is @@Christa W and she is already my friend so she knows what I like! Christa and I have become close due to our mutual love of all things nail polish here on the boards so when I saw my present was from her, I knew I was in for a real treat. She just gets me.
> 
> This bag is to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cutest thing ever and it's the perfect size to carry all my stuff the few times a year we do our B&amp;B stays. It was stuffed full too.
> 
> ...


Another perfect swap match! What gorgeous gifts!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 30, 2014)

More awesome reveals! I just want to warn you all in advance, when mine gets here, there will be about a million photos...so be ready!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 30, 2014)

Trekkersangel spoiled me rotten!!! I had no idea she was my person! I even contacted her for roadie help, and in our multiple conversations there, I remained clueless. 

Okay...let's give this a try.



Spoiler



Here's the first view of my box. And it's sort of hard to tell, but all 17 (yes, 17!!!) of my gifts have heart or houndstooth ribbon on them, which are my two favorite things!




I just had to show off the beautiful embossing on the envelope.




Audrey received a Hello Kitty AND My Little Pony toy. She is currently obsessed with Hello Kitty, but her older cousin is all about My Little Ponies, which is now rapidly equaling Audrey loving My Little Ponies.




My husband also received a gift. But I'm behaving and not opening it. It appears to be candy-bar shaped though.

Each gift was numbered and went with a note.




I decided to postpone Audrey's nap, so I could open all my goodies. I start organizing the presents in the appropriate order, when I look over and see this:




Audrey opened every single note. At this point, I decided it was her nap time. 

Presents to follow!!!


----------



## Allison H (Jul 30, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> Oh my gosh I'm so happy it got there safe &amp; sound. The guy at my post office had a hard time with your address &amp; told me to hang on to my tracking number just in case something happened with the address. So I tucked away my receipt with the tracking number into a zippered pocket in my purse. I'm renovating my downstairs bathroom right now &amp; I was putting on painters tape when I noticed my 1 year old emptying my purse into the trash for me. . . Got to love little "helpers!" My receipt was gone!!!! I emptied my trash onto my kitchen floor frantically looking for my receipt! No luck! I look at my baby only to find the bottom half of the receipt I'm looking for in his mouth! Yep! My baby ate your tracking number! Mom of the year right here!!!!
> 
> Needless to say, I'm extremely happy it made it to you safe &amp; sound!


LoL! My daughter has done the same thing...they can get into everything so quickly! I'm glad for your sake the box shipped safely, I'm sure you were stressing over it.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 30, 2014)

Part 2 of 3



Spoiler



Gift 1 was foil goodies! I'm especially excited about the Caldrea Coconut Fig Leaf lotion and the Ruffian nail polish remover.







Next up were some sweet goodies! I have a hardcore addiction to gummy bears (and they may already my in my tummy). Super excited to try the chocolate bars as well!!! Especially the one with toffee, yum!




I love nail polish, and for whatever reason the bulk of my collection seems to be in non-traditional colors. This summer, I've been trying to beef up my pink collection and this will definitely help – they are so pretty!!! I'm also obsessed with Ruffian polish (I consider it magic), and the Relic was the only polish I didn't get in last month's Birchbox – so thank you! The Julep colors are beautiful as well. I'm super excited to try the orange! In fact, I took my polish off last night, and I'm thinking orange will be happening next.  :wub:




Eeek! I am now the proud owner of a Beauty Blender!!!!!




Some local goodies! This AMEND-MINTS tin might be the cutest thing ever, and will definitely find a second use once the mints are gone. And the Williamsburg Fresh Lemon soap smells amazing!

(Side story break, before the next gift. In January 2012, I gave birth to my daughter Audrey at age 29. Four days after having her, I went into congestive heart failure and the doctors didn't know if I was going to make it. The terrifying words "heart transplant" were floating around. Thankfully, I responded well to treatment (and lost the 6 liters of fluid trapped in my body within several days). I was soon released from the hospital as long as I wore an external defibrillator vest at all times for 30 days. It took months before I even had the strength to do a trip to the grocery store or even care for my daughter alone. While I am making a recovery and most people now wouldn't even now I was sick, I am still in active heart failure. Last November, I opted for a pacemaker/defibrillator, which I totally rock., and am hoping this will help improve my heart's ejection fraction. Anyway, this is where my obsession with hearts comes from. It reminds me of my journey and my incredible strength).

So on to a gift, which clearly is heart related....




How cool is this! It's a sugar cookie stamp with hearts!!! I have never seen anything like this and it's amazing!!! Audrey and I just made muffins for the first time last weekend, and I'm thinking sugar cookies will be happening next week while she's recovering from her eye surgery. So special!!!




I'm obsessed with rose-scented things, so I'm loving this Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme and am super excited to try the rose bar of soap!!!




A Birchbox crammed full of goodies – *Beekind lotion *(I go through lotion like it's my job, so yay!), *Caviar CC Cream for hair *(love hair stuff!), *Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Pre-Foundation Skin Primer* (funny story, I have this, and only have about 1 week left of it, and I was very sad about that), *Coastal Scents Revealed Palette *(I have the full-size palette and am obsessed with it – excited to have this little sample for my makeup bag), *Aqua Space Body Creme* (just opened it up and this stuff smells amazing)!, *Bellapierre super lipgloss *(such a pretty neutral color), *Stila liquid lipstick in beso *(I've been wanting to try this!), *Cynthia Rowley silver eyeliner *(super excited to have a spare for my makeup bag), *Yves* *Rocher Cotton Flower shower cream *(this stuff smells amazing and is going in my gym bag), *Philosophy's Hope In a Jar BB cream *(super excited to try a new BB cream), *Stila CC cream *(same goes with a CC cream), *Burt's Bees lip shimmer (*I've somehow made it through life without trying Burt's Bees, so I'm happy to finally give it a whirl), *Ayres Body Butter* (this has been on my wishlist for awhile now!), *LAQA &amp; Co Lip Lube in purple* (I use this all the time – I'm excited to finally have one exclusively for my purse), *Beauty Protector Hair Mask* (I think !!!!! says it all), *LUSH Fair Trade Froth and Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter* (we have a LUSH here, but I've never tried it – I am soooooo excited to try several things from them).

Well, that was the longest sentence ever. You are welcome.




Eeeek!!!!! Once I'm done watching Buffy, I'm actually planning on rewatching Doctor Who. I know what I'm drinking out of!!!!

Part 3 to follow...


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 30, 2014)

Part 3 of 3



Spoiler



I can't believe there's even more!!!!




Confession: The second I saw these Coastal Scents brushes, I knew what was to eventually follow. I may get on Birchbox daily and admire the pretty palette. I definitely "squeeed." 




I can't get over the cleverness of this!!!! Trekkersangel made me a first aid kit to keep in my purse for Audrey! Look how cool it is – all these plastic bags are sewn in! This is so genius!!!! Love it!




I can't believe I now own a set of LAQA &amp; Co lip pencils!!!! My jaw may have hit the floor. I love them so much. Thank you so much!!!




How adorable are these heart dish towels that she made?!?! I think I'll have to fight Audrey for them. Maybe we can share?




Trekkersangel gave me some of her favorite things – Starlooks Diamondline Pencil, Precision Eye Definer Pen and Tender Gloss Lipstick. I've never tried anything by Starlooks before, and I'm super excited to find out why they are a favorite!




I LOVE rose-scented things (and lotions), and this Aerin Rose Hand &amp; Body Cream is the most amazing thing ever! I scored a sample in a trade, and was very sad once it was gone, because this lotion is a tad too experience for me. I was never expecting this!!!! I am in love! Thank you so, so much for splurging and spending part of your BG gift card on me!




Eeek! Please take a moment and admire its beauty! I seriously cannot stop admiring this. I am so excited to take it for a test drive tomorrow. So, so pretty.




And finally, the grand finale. You can read the note in the photo, but Trekkersangel got me a heart-shaped Mozambique Garnet gemstone. This is so, so special and definitely brought tears to my eyes. This was so sweet and entirely thoughtful of you, I'm still in shock. Thank you so much.




The wrapping aftermath.




The amazing overview.



Seriously, everything is more than amazing. I can't get over how well your stalked me. Thank you so much!

PS – Audrey is now walking around the house, saying the Hello Kitty you got her is now officially her favorite kitty.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm so glad you loved it all.  It was so much fun buying things for you.  The minute I heard about your "heart" story, I knew HEARTS had to be your theme.  You are a sweetheart so it was a very fitting theme.  Enjoy it all.  You deserve it.  And give Audrey a big hug from her swap buddy friend.

Have fun with all your goodies!!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 30, 2014)

such a great reveal!!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 30, 2014)

These reveals are all so awesome! You can really tell that people really took the time to get to know the person they were buying for!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Jul 30, 2014)

What great reveals! I am starting to think though that my gift isn't very good..I am sure my person will like everything though!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 30, 2014)

cobainrls said:


> What great reveals! I am starting to think though that my gift isn't very good..I am sure my person will like everything though!


Of course your gift will be fabulous!!!  Everyone here is fabulous!!!  That's why this is so fun.  Don't worry about your gift.  Your swap buddy is going to LOVE it!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 30, 2014)

@@ashleylind

Don't put your Dr. Who mug in the dishwasher. I did it and now I own a plain blue mug.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 30, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> @@ashleylind
> 
> Don't put your Dr. Who mug in the dishwasher. I did it and now I own a plain blue mug.


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 30, 2014)

@@trekkersangel that was FABULOUS!! So many gifts!!!


----------



## valeried44 (Jul 30, 2014)

No fretting about gifts.  If you've picked out things you think she'll like (and it sounds like you have), you've done a great job!  I think it's just so nice that someone took the time to pick something out for another person that they may hardly know.  That kind of thoughtfulness can be hard to find these days!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 30, 2014)

I am loving how every reveal so far has shown that the person sending the box not only took time to learn about their buddy, but they put something "of" themselves into their box.  These boxes have truly been sharing experiences and I love that.  From homemade loveliness to treasured family recipes, heartfelt letters, gemstone hearts.  Every single box reveal has had me thinking "oh, I know why she included that and it's PERFECT."


----------



## SaraP (Jul 30, 2014)

Wonderful reveal! Love the meaning behind the &lt;3's!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 30, 2014)

Ladies, prepare yourself for a super-size dose of awesome!  My swap buddy was @@bonita22, and I'm telling you, she must be a secret agent ninja spy because her gift was absolutely, positively perfect!  I just wanted to give you some time to brace yourselves while I figure out the inner workings of how to post a photo inside a spoiler!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 30, 2014)

Without further ado! Part 1!



Spoiler



Here is the first look into the box:





Inside was a beautiful and sparkly laptop case, along with some goodies for the fur babies!




And a Happy Birthday pug card with a sweet note inside!




The laptop case was stuffed full of goodies!


 

Bonita22 sent some of her favorite candies.  These will actually be perfect for my training, because I eat sweets before I work out for some fast burning carbs!




Here's everything else that was inside the pouch.  Everything was wrapped neatly and VERY securely


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm super impressed that that worked!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 30, 2014)

Ooooh what could be in all those goodies?????


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 30, 2014)

Part 2!



Spoiler



  First were these beautiful Alice in Wonderland tags.  I absolutely love all things Alice, and I especially love these particular illustrations.




Next up, masks!  Freeman is one of my favorite brands, so these will go to good use - I use a mask twice a week!




This next gift really put a smile on my face.  I've been on a no buy for the past few months, and Bonita22 remembered that I really wanted this speckled Julep polish!  And it's even prettier than I thought it would be 




Next up, my very first Rainbow Honey!!! These are so so beautiful.  I've been resisting buying any in case my swap buddy picked up one, and now I have three!  And an AMAZING smelling hand lotion.  Seriously, this mix of vanilla and almond is one of my favorites scents ever.  I took a deep inhale and was instantly relaxed!




Next up, lip products!  Bonita22 sent me her favorite lipstick, a beautiful pink shade that I can't wait to try.  I've really been into trying out lipsticks, and this looks like a perfect color!  Plus, a Julep lip gloss in an absolutely goregeous shade.  I love Julep lip glosses, so this is a double win for me!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 30, 2014)

Can you believe there's more?  I couldn't!  Part 3!



Spoiler



Next some great eye products!  Two Ulta liners in gorgeous shades that I have been dying to try and a Julep kajal liner, which I love!  I have several of these already and am super pleased to have another backup!  Plus, Anastasia Lash Genious clear top coat.  Can you belive that I JUST finished one up yesterday and wanted to get another?  I'm telling you, ninja spy!




At this point, I began to get seriously suspicious that Bonita22 might actually be camping outside my vanity area.  Just this morning, this VERY morning, I was thinking that I needed to get more twist ties, and here they are!  Plus a Kiehl's exfoliator that I cannot wait to try on exfoliation Sunday!




What's a summer swap without a little e.l.f.?  Bonita22 sent me a great contouring brush and a stunning lip color.




Everything that I have unwrapped so far has been so amazingly, absolutely perfect for me, and I would have been happy with any one of them.  And then this happened:




I have been in love with this set since I first saw it in the Sephora thread, and I can't believe I have one of my very own.  I'm pretty sure that this is all just a wonderful dream!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 30, 2014)

Here's the whole shebang!



Spoiler








I am beyond thrilled with my gift, and this whole experience has exceeded my wildest dreams.  I was a lurker for months on MUT and finally joined last December after watching all of the happiness on the Secret Santa thread.  I knew that this was such a wonderful community and wanted to become an active part of it.  I'm so glad that I have and have had the chance to get to know all of you wonderful ladies.  @@bonita22, I cannot thank you enough for all of the thought and care you put into each gift, and it will bring me such happiness every time I use something that you picked out for me!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 30, 2014)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## cobainrls (Jul 30, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Here's the whole shebang!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of pretties! Your person did great! So happy for you ladies who have gotten your pretties! So far, everyone has done great.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 30, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Trekkersangel spoiled me rotten!!! I had no idea she was my person! I even contacted her for roadie help, and in our multiple conversations there, I remained clueless.
> 
> Okay...let's give this a try.
> 
> ...


Another amazing reveal!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jul 30, 2014)

And another great reveal!

For you ladies that received candy today, how is it holding up in this summer shipping?  I am thinking of sending some, but not sure if it will be a gooey mess.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 30, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> And another great reveal!
> 
> For you ladies that received candy today, how is it holding up in this summer shipping?  I am thinking of sending some, but not sure if it will be a gooey mess.


Where I live it is unbelievably hot and humid, but my candy came through just fine.  By the time I opened my box, everything was firm.  My buddy put the candy in a plastic bag to keep everything safe, but even the bag is fine.


----------



## msambrosia (Jul 30, 2014)

The reveals so far have been absolutely amazing!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 30, 2014)

Awesome reveals today. Can't wait to see more goodies.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 30, 2014)

Great reveals! Loving everything!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 30, 2014)

Wonderful reveals today! So much awesomeness!!!


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 30, 2014)

So much awesome so far, ladies! These reveals have got me in a tizzy... I'm wrapping up my gifts right now, and half of me is enjoying the process of making them all pretty and funny and perfect, while the other half is obsessing over whether they're just right or whether it's good enough or whether I should leave this out or put that in or ACK! I just need to tape this box shut and be done with it!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 30, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> And another great reveal!
> 
> For you ladies that received candy today, how is it holding up in this summer shipping?  I am thinking of sending some, but not sure if it will be a gooey mess.


All 3 of my chocolate bars (factoring in Dh's), were in perfect condition. If you're thinking about mailing chocolate, this is the perfect KC weather for the risk.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 31, 2014)

San Diego is hot as can be. We are at 66• at 1:00 am but the humidity is 93%! We will be at 88 degrees for the rest of the week! Just rain or go away humidity!!!!!!! All the coconut oil being liquid form at trader joes is not normal around here! I can't have chocolate in my purse because it loses form by the time it's destination is reached most days. To be more specific Godiva was fine in my purse over the weekend but Sees was not. Sorry swap buddy no See's for you it did not make it from the air conditioned mall(outdoor in the chocolates defense) to my air conditioned car and room!


----------



## Christa W (Jul 31, 2014)

My pkg came. My Swapbuddy is @@tgooberbutt and OMG is it amazing. Reveal incoming shortly I'm still working technically.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 31, 2014)

@@CurlyTails wonderful presents!!! @@bonita22, such a great job!! You are a complete sweatheart, as I know from meeting you IRL and just knew you'd do a great job for your buddy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

@@ashleylind, enjoy all of your presents!! You deserve it lady!! &lt;3


----------



## Kelli (Jul 31, 2014)

My package came!!! It's from the wonderful @@dotybird! 

I cannot believe the amount of joy that can be packed into a box and shipped cross country!

@@dotybird Thank you so much! The box contained so much amazingness. Every time I opened something was an "OMG!!!" moment. Every item was perfect!!!

More gushing under the spoiler with pics of all the amazingness!

Part 1



Spoiler







Look at all the purple and teal! My favorite colors...and Cola flavored gummies! YUM!!! 

*______________________________________________________*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




The first three items I opened were amazing! A NYX Glam Liner Aqua Luxe in Glam Azure. It's a tealy blue sparkletastic metallic liquid liner and I AM IN LOVE! It's sooo pretty! A NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk. I *gasp* didn't have one of these and have been wanting to try it out! I can't wait to use it under my loose shadows. A Maybelline ColorSensational Lip Liner in Clear!! I have been wanting to try a clear lip liner for a while now (and I had never seen any in my local drugstores!). I got a liquid lipstick in an amazing color the other day and it bled (but was amazing in every other way), so I am super happy to get this right now!

*______________________________________________________*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




Next up: A Pearl Essential Mask Sheet from TheFaceShop. I lurk in a lot of threads around here, like  Memebox, Enablers...etc and I have seen SO MUCH talk about this mask. I can't believe I have one! I took the pic before opening the bag and there are three others as well: 2  Real Nature Masks in Red Ginseng and Rice and a Missha White Cure Hydro-Gel Mask! I love face masks of all types and am so excited to try out some Korean ones!

Next to the masks is a beautiful teal peacock feather head wrap. I love this and had to put it on right away! Very me! My mom was watching me open stuff and she couldn't believe how people who have never met could pick out something so right for someone else!

*______________________________________________________*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




She made me a bracelet!!!!!! The picture doesn't do it justice! It's intricately beaded in wonderful shades of blue, aqua, green etc. The colors are perfect for me and I know I will be wearing it a lot! Seriously, the picture doesn't capture how cool it is at all. I wish I was capable of making cool stuff like this.


Way more awesomeness to come!!!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 31, 2014)

So many reveals today!!!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 31, 2014)

Part 2!!!



Spoiler






PACIFICA!!!! I have never tried any of their products. They aren't available any place near me (boo to rural Michigan!) and I see so much good stuff about their products. The scent is Hawaiian Ruby Guava and it smells like paradise! It's a wonderful tropical smell and it smells like fresh fruit, not artificial like some fruity scents! It's making me crave citrus fruit (and a trip to Hawaii lol). The set has a body butter, a roller ball perfume and a natural color lip tint! So excited to get to try three of their products!

*______________________________________________________*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




Next up a Glossybox packed full of samples! I love the sacks with little notes attached. Such a cool way to wrap everything! My 2 year old nephew came at this point to "help" me LOL that's his little hand in the picture pointing out something for me open 

*______________________________________________________*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




All of these perfume samples were packed in a ziploc on top of the Glossybox. I had always just used Body Sprays and have lately been wanting to try and find perfumes that I like and now I have a whole bunch to test out! I haven't smelled them all yet or anything, but I must admit that One Direction perfume actually smells pretty great  There is some Narciso Rodriguez and Harvey Prince and just a bunch of fun new scents.  I'm going to use a new one everyday, so I can try them all out. Lots of fruity and floral scents, which are my faves!

*______________________________________________________*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




Mascara samples! Aren't they adorable. I love mini mascaras since I can keep one in my purse without taking up a lot of space and am I the only one that thinks the little wands are adorable?!?! There are 2 Estee Lauder Sumptuous Extreme, 2 Lancome Hypnose Star and one 100% Pure. L'Oreal sends out the Hypnose Star Mascara as compensations a lot and I NEVER get it, so I'm super excited to try it out. I'm putting one of those in my purse right away!

*______________________________________________________*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




Here are some body products and blush! I love those little Sephora Shower Gel pods. I don't make many Sephora.com purchases, but when I do I always try to get to the free shipping amount and would grab a couple of these to make the limit. I just used my last one a couple weeks ago, so I'm happy to have a few more. These are the exact same scents I got when I bought them! Crazy! The Whish Body Butter in Pomegranate smells great! This is also going directly in my purse! I always try to have some kind of lotion/body butter type of product with me at all times 

BLUSHES!!! They are my most recent makeup obsession. I used to skip blush because I was too afraid to looking like a clown and then about a year ago I got the hang of blush and have been obsessed. I love theBalm as a company in general because their stuff is so funny/punny/cheeky and I saw these little samples go out in subscription boxes and REALLY wanted one. The packaging is just way too cute! Also, the Tarte Flush Cheek Stain!!! All I've tried from Tarte is the Maracuja Oil (which is nice!) and I can't wait to use this. It looks dark in the stick, but it sheered out to a lovely shade when I swatched it!

By this point I was in awesomeness overload and there was still so much more to go!!!

*______________________________________________________*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




Here are eye and nail products!

The quad is Coastal Scents Revealed 2 Sunset Sampler. I am one of those crazy girls who just doesn't do the neutral eyeshadow thing much/very well. I've been wanting to dive into neutrals, but neutrals are kind of scary territory for me  The Revealed palettes are something I've been thinking about getting and I'm excited to test them out. This has some shimmery and a matte shade. I have a feeling this will be pushing me to grab this palette! The Inika is a mineral shadow in "eternal marine" and it is an amazing blue/green/silver mermaid tail color. I swatched it and it soooooo gorgeous when the sun hits it. Love loose shadows and this will be in heavy rotation. So.Pretty.

The Club Color nail polish is in the shade Gold Struck and the picture doesn't show the color well. In person it is a lovely rose-gold type of color! I lurk in the Birchbox threads and have seen looottss of talk about the Ruffian polishes. So excited to try it out. The shade is Hedge Fund and it's a wonderful green sparkletastic color!

*______________________________________________________*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




Next up are some organic items and some of doty's fave skincare items!

I've been looking into skincare items that help with redness and acne and now I have some great things to try. I've heard great things about African Black Soap (and those Shea Terra bottles are so cute!) and Juice Beauty. And MORE MASKS!!!! These by Kiehl's and fresh, both brands that I've never tried! I've never tried anything by Vasanti, either, so I can't wait to try that as well!



I swear in person I'm a very shy, non-talker...but I guess I'm horribly long winded in typed gift reveals! It's just all so amazing! I think I can fit everything else into one last post!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 31, 2014)

These are all fantastic, but really making me think I need to up my wrapping game.  

Oh and a roadie said my swap is On The Way! Whoohoo!


----------



## Christa W (Jul 31, 2014)

I am dying to reveal the awesomeness of my gift but I'm stuck working and all I have is my phone. I won't be able to share it with you guys until later. All of you cross your fingers they let me out early!!!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok I am taking forever to get these all posted. Finally, the last one!

Part 3!!!!



Spoiler






Nail Rock Nail Glitter!!!! I love glitter bomb polishes, so I am SUPER excited to try out this set that you literally dip your nail into GLITTER!! Amazing!!! So many exclamation points for this, I cannot wait to do this (probably tonight!!). The color is awesome!

*______________________________________________________*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




The lipstick is a ColorSensational the Vivids in Fuchsia Flash! I have 'Hot Plum' and love it (the pigmentation is awesome and it's really creamy) and want all of them. Fuchsia Flash is the one I wanted most! I am so excited to have it. It always looked so pretty in the store and I just swatched it and it's every bit as pretty as I thought it would be!

The e.l.f little black beauty book cool edition!! Elf is only available in limited amounts around here. My local grocery store has a small twirly rack that mostly just has brushes and a few shadows and lip items(though my "local" Meijer 20+ miles away _just_ added a pretty decent sized elf section!), so I am excited to try out all these pretty eyeshadows. I love palettes like this that have a huge variety of colors all-in-one. The variety in it awesome and there is a mirror in it, so double win!

And last, but not least, the OPI Brazil mini's! They are so cute! I love the bright colors! I don't think I have ever owned any OPI polishes and am so happy that I have some now. Plus, these are the liquid sand ones!!!!!!!!!!! I've been wanting to try out textured polishes &lt;3

*______________________________________________________*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*All of the amazingness! **except the bracelet that is on my wrist and the 1D perfume sample that I left out, oops!






So. Wow. Thank you so much @dotybird. You obviously put a lot of effort into putting together an amazing gift and you succeeded. I can't believe I am so lucky to receive all this awesomeness! The items you chose really were more amazing than I ever could have imagined receiving. I am going to have  new stuff to try out for so long. It's going to be so hard choosing which items to use first! Thank you soooo very much for putting together such a lovely gift. I appreciate it more than I could ever say!


----------



## dotybird (Jul 31, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Ok I am taking forever to get these all posted. Finally, the last one!
> 
> Part 3!!!!
> 
> ...


Yay!! I am so happy you like everything! It was so much fun shopping for you. I really feel like the gifting is the best part of the exchange. I was so excited for you to receive the package and "to see" you open everything! I love the reveals!!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 31, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Ok I am taking forever to get these all posted. Finally, the last one!
> 
> Part 3!!!!
> 
> ...


More amazing gifts! This thread is so happy!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2014)

@@Kelli so much amazingness and it sounds like everything was personally chosen just to make you deliriously happy! What a great reveal!

I have to admit I kinda lost it and just STARED at that teal peacock feather headband for several minutes!!! It's incredibly gorgeous! @@dotybird would you be willing to share (or just PM me!) where you got it? I kinda just need it in my life.

ETA: found it! Found the Etsy shop! OMG SHE SELLS AN INFINITY SCARF WITH MR. DARCY'S PROPOSAL *dies*

Bye bye, money!


----------



## Christa W (Jul 31, 2014)

Let me start out my reveal post by saying that awhile after signing up for Summerswap I realized I was super vague about my likes and wants.  Other than listing a few stamping plates and stamping polishes I was interested I just said "I have 1300 polishes... and I'm only just getting into make up... now you go and buy me stuff".  I would have kicked my own ass.  In her wonderful card to me, tgooberbutt told me she came up with an idea and pretty much just rolled the dice to see if I would like it.  Not only was this one knocked out of the park but she came in bases loaded crushing grand slam to win the World Series.  

Without further ado.. since I know you have all been waiting since 1:30...



Spoiler



The box arrived and on top found some Star Wars cookies!!!  I was so impressed with the decoration of them.  I have those same cookies cutters and have NEVER made a successful Vader.  There may or may not be a eaten Stormtrooper already as one didn't survive his space journey from Cali all the way to Florida.  There was also a awesome custom cut card with my name and a bottle of nail polish in my favorite shade of green.  I was spoiled as she managed to get all my favorite colors hot pink, green and gray into my gifts. 




I was a bit confused as I had my boyfriend with me in my office and I was listening to my team meeting via conference call at the same time.  My boyfriend started helping me and while I was trying to process what it was I had he had already figured it out and was assisting me.  He started to lay out all the items on the floor while I was reading the card.




Look how adorable the wrapping is!!  So perfect.  I love it.




Of course I had help.

So here is what the amazing gifts were.  I was gifted all the nail polish frankening supplies my little heart could ever desire!!  Since I had so many of my own already, tgooberbutt decided to take a chance I might want to make my own creations.  She couldn't have been more on point.  I am dying with excitement over this! 

What all I got....

3 jellie based polish pigments in primary colors so I can mix and match

3 special "magic" pigments in holographic, diamond and mirror finishes

2 polish bases (one suspension and one luster)

7 empty polish bottles

13 pkgs of solvent resistant glitters

and the metal mixing beads to go in the polish.

On top of that I was gifted a Nail Rock glitter set, a Sally Hansen I &lt;3 Nail Art glitter kit in the most amazing 3 color ever (been wanting to try these since I saw them), NCLA accent nail wraps, some cute little nails to test my designs on (she said it was a last minute add on and I love it.  I have little containers full of little practice nails so it's perfect).  I also got a custom monogramed shopping bag that rolls down to be very small. I am going to use the for everything.  There was so much stuff I hope I didn't forget anything.







Here is all the glitters I get to play with.




Needless to say this gift was amazing.  My boyfriend was so excited for me as I have been talking to him about wanting these things forever.  First polish up will be a blue holo!!  Thank you again @@tgooberbutt from the bottom of my heart this was amazing and will bring me joy to come for a very long time.  I think you might have created a monster though.  I've already been stalking TKB Trading online this afternoon!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 31, 2014)

Omg @@Christa W that looks like so much fun! Great job @[member=[/COLOR]tgooberbutt]!


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 31, 2014)

@@Christa W, that could not possibly be anymore perfect for you.  I fully expect this might kick start you on your way to becoming an indie polish maker.  @tgooberbutt, you did amazing!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 31, 2014)

@@Christa W AMAZING!! You must show us all your creations. Great job @@tgooberbutt! 

@@Kelli, woohoo!! Lovely, lovely presents you have to play with. Way to go @@dotybird, I must try that Pacifica.

YAY what a great reveal day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 31, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Let me start out my reveal post by saying that awhile after signing up for Summerswap I realized I was super vague about my likes and wants.  Other than listing a few stamping plates and stamping polishes I was interested I just said "I have 1300 polishes... and I'm only just getting into make up... now you go and buy me stuff".  I would have kicked my own ass.  In her wonderful card to me, tgooberbutt told me she came up with an idea and pretty much just rolled the dice to see if I would like it.  Not only was this one knocked out of the park but she came in bases loaded crushing grand slam to win the World Series.
> 
> Without further ado.. since I know you have all been waiting since 1:30...
> 
> ...


OMG - I am sooooo happy that your next move was going to be in the Frankenpolish world!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TKB is seriously in a sketchy industrial neighborhood of Oakland, but the nearby taco trucks (and the thought of a happy nail polish addict) made it well worth the trip. I can't wait to see what you create!!!

As for decorating Vader and the Storm Troopers - LOL! There's a reason why you didn't get Chewbaca and Yoda - they came out sooooo fugly!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 31, 2014)

@@Christa W what a thoughtful gift! I love that the gifts have been so personal and perfect! Keep 'em coming, ladies!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 31, 2014)

Okay I know how everybody say that their person is the best but no you are wrong my person @@BSquared is the most awesome. This box was perfect for me. I love everything in it.I apologize for the crappy pictures but this is the best box ever.!!!!!



Spoiler



! My husband said , how did she know that you say that all the time. The first thing I opened was. I am a sucker for office supplies. Next was I haven't been able find a replacement for my Sephora no bleeding lip lip liner. Now I have two replacements. I can't wait to try the OCC!! Plus two more lip liners that are right in my color pallet. I love that Maybelline packaging. And of course I love me some blue polishes. Next was I love this color!!! Next was. I had just whinned that I gave away all of my fresh things. Now I have them back!!! Then I opened Again with the fresh, and more minis. And setting powder. Can't wait to try it! Then there was NYC and the New Black in Haze. I just love it.


Part two to follow. I'm hoping the pictures will show if not I'll do them again.



Spoiler



.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm so happy you liked your gift @@CurlyTails!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow such great reveals today. Everyone is so thoughtful!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 31, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I'm so happy you liked your gift @@CurlyTails!


Everything was so perfect!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 31, 2014)

I swear one of these days I'm going to figure out how to do pictures.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Jul 31, 2014)

I want to first apologize because this is long overdue.  I received my gift a week ago today, but I was out of town.  I came home and was all set to post about how amazing it was on Monday and then I found out my sister passed away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So again, I want to apologize, especially to @@rachelshine!!!  Everything was perfect and unbelieveably thoughtful!!!

I am working on uploading pictures now, but I did not want to delay this any longer.  Be back shortly with pictures of my new pretties!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 31, 2014)

OpheliaDiFranco said:


> I want to first apologize because this is long overdue. I received my gift a week ago today, but I was out of town. I came home and was all set to post about how amazing it was on Monday and then I found out my sister passed away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So again, I want to apologize, especially to @@rachelshine!!! Everything was perfect and unbelieveably thoughtful!!!
> 
> I am working on uploading pictures now, but I did not want to delay this any longer. Be back shortly with pictures of my new pretties!!!!


Oh sweetie! So sorry for your loss and I am more than sure that your buddy understands the delay.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 31, 2014)

@@OpheliaDiFranco I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 31, 2014)

So apparently I can't do pictures from my kindle. But I'm not done gushing over my gift so I will do on.



Spoiler



the next thing I opened was a bottle of BBW Oahu lotion. Funny thing my aunt lives on the island. I can't wait to try it. Next was Tea Hut tree sugar scrub in Mango. I love scrubs and this smells so good. Next was some coconut lime body lotion. I love those smells together. The there was a box of primers!!! I mentioned in the thread that I would just take a whole box of primers and now I have one!!! Not to mention there is also some locally made soap that is going straight into the shower. 










Thank you again @bsquared. I'm sorry I suck at pictures.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Jul 31, 2014)

@@bonita22 Thank you so much!!!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 31, 2014)

@@OpheliaDiFranco I am so sorry to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and we all understand!

@@chelsealady I am so glad you liked it. You were so fun and easy to shop for and stalk!!! Thank YOU for making summer swap so fun!!


----------



## chelsealady (Jul 31, 2014)

@@OpheliaDiFranco I'm sorry to hear about that. I hope your doing okay.


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 31, 2014)

@@OpheliaDiFranco so sorry to hear the news  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Take care of yourself and your family :hugs3:


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 31, 2014)

OpheliaDiFranco said:


> I want to first apologize because this is long overdue.  I received my gift a week ago today, but I was out of town.  I came home and was all set to post about how amazing it was on Monday and then I found out my sister passed away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So again, I want to apologize, especially to @@rachelshine!!!  Everything was perfect and unbelieveably thoughtful!!!
> 
> I am working on uploading pictures now, but I did not want to delay this any longer.  Be back shortly with pictures of my new pretties!!!!


Ohhh no, I am so sorry sweetie &lt;3 &lt;3 My sister is slowly losing her battle with cancer so please PM me if you ever want to talk! I just hope my gift brings you some sparkly happiness through this time. I know makeup and getting pretty has been getting me through the days. Just glad to know that you got your present! xoxox


----------



## SaraP (Jul 31, 2014)

@@OpheliaDiFranco I'm so sorry! Big Hugs


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 31, 2014)

@@OpheliaDiFranco So sorry for your loss. Big Internet hugs!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you girls for all the wonderful reveals and the great photos! I spent most of my day stuck in traffic and by stuck I mean stopped, completely  :angry: So I did lightly look through this thread (only while completely stopped) I kept me from cursing out everyone around me (to myself of course)  :blush:


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 1, 2014)

OpheliaDiFranco said:


> I want to first apologize because this is long overdue.  I received my gift a week ago today, but I was out of town.  I came home and was all set to post about how amazing it was on Monday and then I found out my sister passed away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So again, I want to apologize, especially to @@rachelshine!!!  Everything was perfect and unbelieveably thoughtful!!!
> 
> I am working on uploading pictures now, but I did not want to delay this any longer.  Be back shortly with pictures of my new pretties!!!!


I am so sorry for your loss. Please take care of family first.  :hugs3:


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2014)

OpheliaDiFranco said:


> I want to first apologize because this is long overdue.  I received my gift a week ago today, but I was out of town.  I came home and was all set to post about how amazing it was on Monday and then I found out my sister passed away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So again, I want to apologize, especially to @@rachelshine!!!  Everything was perfect and unbelieveably thoughtful!!!
> 
> I am working on uploading pictures now, but I did not want to delay this any longer.  Be back shortly with pictures of my new pretties!!!!


My condolences...so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 1, 2014)

Big hugs to everyone out there who are going through tough times.  I'm SO SO SO sorry @OpheliaDiFranco.  I'm sure your wonderful sister will be in your heart always &amp; forever.

And @@rachelshine I'm so sorry your sister is going through tough times right now too.

BIG GROUP HUG LADIES!!!!   :hugs3:


----------



## button6004 (Aug 1, 2014)

@@OpheliaDiFranco I am so sorry for your loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's been a rough 24 hours in my house too- I woke up yesterday and my Cheyenne's leg was all swollen up! I thought it was broken and rushed her to the vet to find out she is retaining fluid from her steroids.  I have to massage her, but its just so puffy. I'm terribly worried about her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 1, 2014)

Hugs for everyone, ladies!  I'm so sorry for your loss, @@OpheliaDiFranco , @@rachelshine I'll keep your sister in my thoughts, and @@button6004 I hope Cheyenne feels better soon!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 1, 2014)

@ OpheliaDiFranco I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your sister.  You and your family are in my thoughts.

@@rachelshine you and your family are in my thoughts as well.  It is so hard to watch someone we love struggle like that.  I hope you find ways to make some memories now that you will hold close in your heart in the years ahead.


----------



## Dashery (Aug 1, 2014)

@@LolaJay, are you a wizard? Because you simply must have magical powers to have put together such a perfect box.

Behold the awesome hidden in the spoiler!



Spoiler



So after taking a nice, leisurely stroll through the country, this beautiful box found its way to me.

(With minor injuries. It was a bumpy ride) If there were box Olympics, this would make the finals. At least, I'd give it a laurel. Look at all the gorgeousness!

Upon opening the box, I was treated with this loveliness:

Those little flower stickers are to the cutest! o (^‿^✿)  I plan on keeping them all.

Here's the first thing I opened. It's a bottle of Tokyo Milk's gin and rosewater perfume!

I actually haven't had a daily, go-to perfume since high school. (Either my tastes suddenly changed or my favorite cherry blossom perfume got reformulated. But it suddenly smelled very unpleasant to me.) I like to have a new perfume every few years or so because scent can hold a lot of memory. I keep nearly empty bottles of old scents around, and when I smell them, it's like being transported back in time. It's so creepy. I have this one body spray I wore my freshmen year of high school, and I swear, every time I smell it, it's like I'm back there again. (For better or worse...hehe) But I've been without a staple perfume for a good two or so years. (╯︵╰,)

But no longer, my friends! :mussical:  This is amazing and perfect in every way humanly possible! I can't wait to make new memories with this!

*sings* _Brown paper packages tied up with string, these are a few of my favorite things!_

Wohoo for ribbons!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

First little box:

1. Essence lipstick. Lauren, this is why you are a wizard. You had no way of knowing I love this! I got it with an Ulta order and it's one of my favorites to wear on days when I'm not wearing much makeup. It has this very subtle, purple sheen that makes it seem like I'm not wearing lipstick, but still have an unnerving, purple glow about my lips. Basically, I use it when I want to feel creepy. (Which is often.)

2. L'oreal Paris lippie. You do not want to know how long I sat there trying to pull the cap off. It twists, evidently.  :blush:  Once I got passed my own blondeness, I was greeted with a super cute, pink lipgloss. I can't wait to wear it!

3. NYX lipstick. This color is a dusty rose. And despite dusty rose being one of my favorite makeup colors, I don't have any lipsticks like this. So I am over the moon about this one! (´ ▽｀).。ｏ♡

4. Atelier Cologne. Another awesome rose scent! I can wear this one when I'm feeling more mysterious. _OoOoOoOoOo...._ B)

Eek! These are actually the first Urban Decay and Too Faced products I've ever personally owned! I'm already have these sitting proudly among my other lippies and am wearing the UD lipstick. Thank you ever so much!

I'm am now the proud owner of these beautiful princess pieces! I've already gone a little swatch crazy and can't wait to wear these colors! There's this one rosey gold shade in that Snow White palette that I have swatched on my wrist and I am staring at it like a crazy person. _Just wait till I can put you on my eyes, my pretty._

*clears throat* Well, where was I?

This is so neat! Lauren put together a little set of some of her favorite products!

1. L'oreal Voluminous Butterfly Mascara. I just tried this out and I'm impressed. My lashes are pretty thick so I have problems with lengthening them without making them stick together in one, weird uni-lash. I didn't even put primer under this and it gave my lashes some pretty great length. A+!

2. Wetn'Wild Comfort Zone Palette. So, I went and swatched this too. And wow. This may be the first time that I can honestly say I love every color in a palette. And that duochrome? Fantastic! Thank you!

3. Annick Goutal Eau D'Hadrien. A vial of Lauren's favorite perfume! How awesome is that. And it's another scent that I really like. (Seriously. Wizard.  :wizard: ) Somehow, this reminds me of my grandma's garden where we would always go picking for flowers. And then my aunt would show us how to make flowers crowns by hand and tell us fairy tales. And for some reason this reminds me of that. It makes me think of woodsy fairies. I'll have to wear it next time I read fairy tales!

4. Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta peel. I've heard praise sung for these from everyone. I can't wait to try it out!

5. Be Delectable Lemon &amp; Cream lotion. This is a godsend! I _just_ ran out of lotion last night, and I was like, "This won't do. My hands!" And this smells amazing. Like a yummy, lemon pound cake!

( ★ω★) _Paper. Such beautiful paper!_

I write a lot, so I go through notebooks like crazy. This are gorgeous and will go to great use! Who knows, I could write the Great American Novel on these things...

And now, I request a drum roll please as I present the pièce de résistance!

:w00t:  *stares at the perfection until my eyes threaten to start watering*

Oh wait, I didn't even show you guys the inside yet.

*eyes actually start watering*  :scared:

Everything is so beautiful. Lauren, I am so touched that you took the time to make this for me. I can't believe how amazing it all is. She made this out of old earrings, you guys!

Next year, I'm going to the Steampunk World's Fair, and you can bet your buttons I'll be wearing those hair clips! I can't even begin to say thank you enough. (˘⌣˘)˘⌣˘ C)

Now, before I leave you, I believe there's one last honorable mention in store.

Look at that bubblewrap. It's iridescent! (´ ▽｀).。



Lauren, thank you a bunch, a million, a hundred thousand million gajillion! I wish I could run right over and hug you in person!

(づ￣ ³￣)づ You spoiled me so much, and I can never say thank you enough!  :hugs3:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh man my box was supposed to come today but all kinds a mixups happened.  So tomorrow, hopefully!  And I hope to get my box out too!


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 1, 2014)

@@Dashery SO HAPPY it finally made it to you! These past couple days I've been checking on it incessantly and FINALLY! Haha! I'm so happy you like everything! I was pretty proud of my hair pins lol. I'm glad you like them!!

YAY!! And you took such gorgeous pictures of it all! INTERNET HUGS!

You were so fun to shop for! I went the whimsical/vintagey route after seeing all of the pretty things in your Birchbox favorites. I knew I HAD to make you a pretty box!


----------



## Dashery (Aug 1, 2014)

LolaJay said:


> @@Dashery SO HAPPY it finally made it to you! These past couple days I've been checking on it incessantly and FINALLY! Haha! I'm so happy you like everything! I was pretty proud of my hair pins lol. I'm glad you like them!!
> 
> YAY!! And you took such gorgeous pictures of it all! INTERNET HUGS!
> 
> You were so fun to shop for! I went the whimsical/vintagey route after seeing all of the pretty things in your Birchbox favorites. I knew I HAD to make you a pretty box!


Haha It seems like the box took a stop at every single USPS facility in state!

And the box is just the prettiest! I feel like I won the swap buddy lottery! 

INTERNET HUGS RIGHT BACK AT YOU!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 1, 2014)

@@LolaJay those hair pins are awesome!!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 1, 2014)

@@trekkersangel @ @@marigoldsue &lt;3 &lt;3 hugs right back. 

@@Dashery umm PERFECT presents for you! @@LolaJay, such a wonderful gift. Those hairpins are amazing and you are so thoughtful!


----------



## button6004 (Aug 1, 2014)

@@LolaJay nice work!! a friend made me button hairpins for my wedding (a play off of my username, which is a nickname of mine) that look similar to the ones you made for dashery and i loved them to pieces! those are so so pretty!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 1, 2014)

@@LolaJay, that wrapping and craft work is just beautiful! Such thoughtfulness!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow! Runs away and hides own wrapping shame!


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 1, 2014)

Omg how amazing is it that everyone seems to somehow be paired with a perfect swap buddy?

@@rachelshine &amp; @@OpheliaDiFranco thinking of you both....hugs....

Hope Cheyenne is getting better.

@@LolaJay - those hairpins....Swoon....gorgeousness!


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 1, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Wow! Runs away and hides own wrapping shame!


I'm not very good at wrapping either.  So, I had to get creative with my packaging and used pretty/bright colors as a distraction.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 1, 2014)

I always get excited when reveals are slow for the day because then it means mine could be here today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  can't wait until the mail gets here!


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol re wrapping....I don't even wrap for Xmas! We use fabric bags that my sisterinlaw made for us as I hate wrapping things and I suck at it! I feel bad as my buddy got no pretty packaging...but I hope the contents made up for it!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 1, 2014)

Dashery said:


> @@LolaJay, are you a wizard? Because you simply must have magical powers to have put together such a perfect box.
> 
> Behold the awesome hidden in the spoiler!
> 
> ...


So much pretty! And I love the descriptions!


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 1, 2014)

I loved the star wars cookies...years ago I attempted some Star Wars cakes...I was asked why I made a garbage can cake lol...just thought I would try to figure out picture posting



Spoiler


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 1, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> I loved the star wars cookies...years ago I attempted some Star Wars cakes...I was asked why I made a garbage can cake lol...just thought I would try to figure out picture posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the cutest cake ever!  :wub:


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 1, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> I loved the star wars cookies...years ago I attempted some Star Wars cakes...I was asked why I made a garbage can cake lol...just thought I would try to figure out picture posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That R2D2 was awesome. but yeah...somehow, Yoda just isn't very photogenic in cookie or cake form, or even in 'real' life I guess....


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dear my girl,

Sorry your package is getting delayed... I was planning to take it with me to work tonight and then to the post office on the way home, but seeing that smooshed box + receiving a broken item today = me paranoid that I may have done too much box Tetris and not enough padding! I'm gonna have to upgrade into a bigger box to fit more padding in, which means I may not be able to get it out until Monday. Bear with me!

Keep the reveals coming, ladies! I'm enjoying seeing all the thoughtfulness and creativity that's gone into these gifts... screw the "stuff," it's the warm fuzzies that make Summerswap so awesome!

Love to @@rachelshine and @OpheliaDiFranco... you and yours will be in my thoughts.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Aug 1, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Ohhh no, I am so sorry sweetie &lt;3 &lt;3 My sister is slowly losing her battle with cancer so please PM me if you ever want to talk! I just hope my gift brings you some sparkly happiness through this time. I know makeup and getting pretty has been getting me through the days. Just glad to know that you got your present! xoxox


Oh my dear! My mom passed away from cancer when I was 20. It is a devastating thing to have to go through!!!

Thank you all my beautiful friends for your understanding and constant support!!!

I can't upload pics from my phone cause I got a new laptop and I guess I have utilized all my authorized computers and can't use iTunes. Ugh. I'll have to deal with it soon. I am gonna attempt to post my pics from my phone. Makeup talk never works the way it's supposed to on my phone tho so bear with me!!


----------



## Christa W (Aug 1, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> I loved the star wars cookies...years ago I attempted some Star Wars cakes...I was asked why I made a garbage can cake lol...just thought I would try to figure out picture posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I have never made a 3D Star Wars cake before. I have some amazing vintage cake pans that I've been collecting. Missing only Boba Fett.



Spoiler






Ignore the water stain on the ceiling. These are on the wall in my kitchen while the rest are in my baking pantry. I have a habit of storing stuff in walls.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Aug 1, 2014)

Guys I am so sorry.  I still can't get these dam pics to pot....If I select the "post pictures" button, I have to enter a url.  I tried saving the pics to facebook and entering the URL, but it just times out.  I know there is a way to select them from your computer if you have them saved.  Can someone please tell me how to do that??? I tried posting from my phone and its not working:-(

Also, I know this has been gone over a million times, but to save me from searching can someone please briefly go over how to do a spoiler?   (hmmm...and this girl is a mod???) lol (kinda)  Thanks girls!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 1, 2014)

[ spoiler ]

[ /spoiler ]

Without spaces between the brackets &amp; words.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 1, 2014)

From your computer select the "more reply options" button at the bottom of your reply. It will take you to a screen where at the very bottom it will let you "choose a file" from your computer. Once it does that click "attach file". Then click "add to post"

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## tulosai (Aug 1, 2014)

@@ashleylind is my AMAZING godmother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gotta try to figure out this picture situation again but everything is safe and sound and AMAZING.  I really literally cannot tell you how happy I am right now.  I am literally crying.  But happy tears.

I will post pics as soon as I can!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 1, 2014)

tulosai said:


> @@ashleylind is my AMAZING godmother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gotta try to figure out this picture situation again but everything is safe and sound and AMAZING.  I really literally cannot tell you how happy I am right now.  I am literally crying.  But happy tears.
> 
> I will post pics as soon as I can!


Yay! I'm so happy you like it and that everything arrived safe and sound!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 1, 2014)

Christa W said:


> That's awesome! I have never made a 3D Star Wars cake before. I have some amazing vintage cake pans that I've been collecting. Missing only Boba Fett.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG it's a geeky baker's dream wall!


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 2, 2014)

After being without a computer most of the week i just caught up with this thread all of you are so awesomely sweet!!!! these swaps are the reason i love make up talk so much. and not just the presents but the getting to know each other and all the support we get for lifes ups and downs.    big inter net hugs to all of you.  I can't wait to see more reveals!!!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ok I have a little internet!!! Don't know how long it will last but hopefully they fixed the problem. Sighs... All the gifts have been AMAZING!!! It has me worried about mine, lol. But really the gifts have been so thoughtful and just wonderful. I can't wait to see more. To my SwapBuddy your gift will be mailed off around Thursday. So hold on a little longer.

Internet hugs to all my MuT sisters that are facing challenges in their lives. So don't lose hope. When the sun goes down, the stars come out. The sunrise is our chance to start each day anew with the right spirit and to plant more seeds of happiness and joy.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 2, 2014)

@@tgooberbutt what a brilliant idea!! @@Christa W I'm sure you will have so much fun and create some awesomeness with all those supplies!

@@LolaJay Love those hairpins! So cute!


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 2, 2014)

So today I found a little package in my mailbox. No name with the return address, so I opened it up to find a mysterious jumble of cosmeticky items... but still no name, no note, nothing to identify the sender. Given the contents and the timing, I assumed this was probably my Summerswap package, and an email to one of our boss-ladies confirmed that this was, indeed, the case, and that the sender was jednashley!




Inside, I found:


A few foils: a Whish Hair Inhibiting Swipe, Eslor Replenishing Scrub and Comforting Mask, and Glamglow Youthmud. Oh, if only a swipe could rid me of unwanted hair! A girl can dream, right?
A couple of Birchbox samples: a Real Chemistry peel that I'm sure my skin will appreciate, and a cute little Ayres Body Butter that will tuck nicely into my purse for my dry hands.
Travel-sized Rusk finishing spray and C. Booth Dry Oil Mist: I love stocking up my little vacation bin in my bathroom closet with travel-sized products, and I actually just killed off a travel-sized hairspray last week, so a replacement is welcome. I'm looking forward to trying out this spray oil, since I like using coconut oil as a moisturizer but it can be a little messy to dig out of its jar.
A trio of Clinique samples: eyeshadow in pretty purple, a mini nail polish, and a mini moisturizer. Clinique samples always trigger nostalgia for me because they remind me of getting the odds and ends from my mom's Clinique GWP bags when I was a kid, so that was fun.
Masks: a Montagne Jeunesse Clay Spa Mask and a Bioxidea Miracle Hand Mask. I mean, who doesn't dig masks? And I am curious to try the hand mask, since as a nurse, my hands are always dry from washing and using anti-bacterial gook a zillion times a day.
A pink kabuki brush and some Tatcha Japanese Beauty Papers: Brushes are always handy, and this one is a cute color. The blotting papers will come in handy, since I do tend to get oily in the summer, and they're pretty with their little gold flecks. They remind me of the fancy specialty papers my mom used to do calligraphy on!
LORAC Tantalizer Bronzer deluxe sample: Ooh, the shimmer in this is so pretty! I really like products that have a nice fine shimmer instead of glittery sparkle. It's funny, though... I'm naturally dark-skinned, and I've got a little extra sun on me from vacation, so this product is actually almost identical to my current skin tone! It's more of a "goldener" than a "bronzer," LOL, but I actually like that because it will just give a nice glow.
theBalm Read My Lips lipstick in Gossip: What a pretty color, and as always, theBalm's packaging is to die for!
Stila Custom Color Blush in Self-Adjusting Coral: I do love a good blush, and this looks like a pretty color... except unfortunately it didn't survive the trip to Kentucky and is all smooshed. I am going to try to do the alcohol thing and re-press it, though... it worked on an eyeshadow I broke, so hopefully I can make it work again!
Thanks for the treats, jednashley... I'm looking forward to using them!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 2, 2014)

Omg I just opened my gift! My awesome swap buddy was @@chelsealady! Thank you so so so so much for such an amazing thoughtful gift(s). She really packed in a million items!

It's here! It's perfect and amazing and I literally took over 50 pictures! And now my phone is about to die! I'll charge up and post a reveal in a few.

Omg omg omg!! Love love love it all! And I'm totally earning the pecan pie right now while my bf is at guardians of the galaxy!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 2, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Omg I just opened my gift! My awesome swap buddy was @@chelsealady! Thank you so so so so much for such an amazing thoughtful gift(s). She really packed in a million items!
> 
> It's here! It's perfect and amazing and I literally took over 50 pictures! And now my phone is about to die! I'll charge up and post a reveal in a few.
> 
> Omg omg omg!! Love love love it all! And I'm totally earning the pecan pie right now while my bf is at guardians of the galaxy!


So glad you like it. I'm so sorry about the whole address screw up. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 2, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> So glad you like it. I'm so sorry about the whole address screw up. I don't know what I was thinking.


I don't just like it, I LOVE it all.  Love love love it!! Seriously it's perfect in every way!  I just uploaded all the pics of my dying phone to my laptop, working on a reveal post now.


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 2, 2014)

So I had the biggest surprise ever today. Because I was not able to do this swap @@marigoldsue and @@puppymomofthree decided to ninja swap me. I feel so loved and blessed right now. I have gotten passed taking everything out of the box there is soooooo much and I cant stop crying





Full reveal to come if I ever stop crying long enough to open something.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> So I had the biggest surprise ever today. Because I was not able to do this swap @@marigoldsue and @@puppymomofthree decided to ninja swap me. I feel so loved and blessed right now. I have gotten passed taking everything out of the box there is soooooo much and I cant stop crying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No crying!!!! We were so happy to ninja you!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 2, 2014)

@@nikkimouse yay I'm so glad you could be spoiled too!

@@marigoldsue and @@puppymomofthree Awesome girls, just awesome!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 2, 2014)

Okie dokie folks here's my reveal!

Background info here if you're interested on getting my goodies!



Spoiler



So quick background here, I was supposed to get my box yesterday and when @@trekkersangel alerted me that it was on the way I debated about checking the tracking or just making it a surprise.  Anyway I decided to go ahead and check tracking on Friday and boy it was a good thing I did, because tracking was saying the box was undeliverable as addressed.  I was like huh? But I was stuck at work! UGH and my PO is closed Saturdays (except for package pick up) and it would be closed by the time I got off work.

TLDR: Package tracking said address undeliverable?! 

Turns out, nearly everyone was out of my office on Friday AND my internet went down at lunch making getting anything done impossible so I grabbed my laptop and headed home to "work" but also to swing by the Post office to find out what was up with the package.  I had alerted @trekkerangel and she got in touch with @@chelsealady, and we figured out she left off the digits of my address on the package.  Anyway,  I literally pulled into my driveway and my mail man was walking up, so I asked him about the package.  He said he never saw it, and it likely didn't have an apartment number on the address so it got sent back to the sender.

TLDR: I left work claiming to "work from home" to investigate, cause what's more important work or Summerswap? Also, the mail carriers don't know jack sometimes.

I was like "oh hell no, this package is somewhere in Norfolk!" It's NOT going all the way back!  Anyway, drive up to the PO, they saw the package come in this morning but it didn't have my complete address so they sent it on the route with the lady who has 300 apartment on her route. He route is 9300 block, I live on the 9400 block (different mail carrier's route) so the combo of the no address and the PO 'thinking' they sent it on the right route ended up my gift was sitting on some truck literally a block away! The PO told me to come back today to pick it up, they promised they'd have it.  

TLDR: PO saw the box, said they'd hold it for pickup tomorrow. PHEW!

Problem was I was participating in a charity workout this morning and they never gave me a heat time (it's raining here, they change the location of the workout (can't have folks climbing ropes on steel structure in lighting and rain #crossfitprobs, ANYWAY, I finally get my heat time from the organizers 9:15am so I got to the PO around 11am this morning and finally got my box!  And that sucker was heavy, after working out I almost had trouble carrying it to my car! I almost opened it in my car because I was so excited but anyway 

TLDR: Paid $40 to do a charity workout with partner this morning , but also had 2 window to pick up my package, THAT'S a real toughie, but I had more than enough time to do both.



PICTURES!! They're all sideways 

PART ONE!

Look at this momma!



Spoiler









Buddy wants a sniff and it smelled SO GOOD too!




My love note! lol!






The good stuff, @@chelsealady wrote me little love notes on all of my packages. No wonder she was playing box tetris there was SO much stuff in this box. I opened randomly she said there was no order, the theme was "Practical with a bit of Pretty!"

Here we go:



Spoiler



Her favorite find:


 

This is why the box smelled so "good" these soaps smell so amazing I can't wait to try them.  I'm not normally a bar soap kind of a gal but these smell so wonderful that I'll certainly use them!




Her favorite brand of one product I've been using the heck out of this summer!


I can't wait to try it, I've tried the dry shampoo, and I've literally used nothing but salt spray and texturizing sprays all summer!  I'm so stoked to try this.


I'm always curious what people discover from Birchbox that they love!


I love ANYTHING lemon scented, flavored, particularly lotions and creams so this is a home run for me.  Lemon pedicure lotion!  Are you kidding me? I didn't even know this joy existed!  



MORE goodies:



Spoiler




Great little tool!


That I'm very much in need of, my current one is so old I can't even remember when I replaced it. Perfect!


Yay!


How did I know not THIS was on this plant too? Between running, spending my weekends at the beach and wearing flip flops my feet look pretty rough during the summer.  This is so perfect for me and I can follow up with the pedicure lotion!


More tools! I mentioned that I loved tools! Can't get enough of brushes and practical items.


SOOOOO perfect!  I recently quit carrying TWO makeup bags with me to work because I didn't feel like carrying brushes with me but these will fit in one bag so perfectly that now I feel like I can take brushes with me that won't weigh me down.  This such perfect timing!


ooooohh! The size of this thing! 


OMG!!!!! Lemon Sugar are you serious? This guy was so heavy and HUGE it's like my own lemony goodness baby! 32 oz!  It is like a baby! ha!


Another practical item 


And another item I can't wait to try, no matter what I do I can't get all the makeup off my face, so short of investing in a clairsonic, I'm open to all suggestions.  This will def be a staple!



I'm going to pause here, I'm not sure what kind of limits MUT has on pics and such so I'll post part 2 and possibly 3 ASAP.

Whoops didn't load the soap pic in the right place.  Oh well.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 2, 2014)

Amazing!  Thank you so much  @@marigoldsue and @@puppymomofthree !  @@nikkimouse is such a wonderful person who deserves to be blessed! Can't wait to see the reveals!


----------



## tulosai (Aug 2, 2014)

Okay, so this is my first photo post about my box from @@ashleylind ... I am definitely going to need at least two posts to do this and gush appropriately, because everything was just perfect and there was SO MUCH.



Spoiler



The box!!!! As you cans see it was beautifully wrapped!




Wonderful card, and very opportune as my kitty Darcy is behind it. Unbelievably, the card explained I will be getting a memebox later this month as the 'main' part of my gift.  My mind was blown even without knowing what was in this box, and just got more and more crazy as I opened everything...




Ashley included cute notes on everything.  I am not going to post all of them because then it would be like 75 pictures but they were all SO cute and thoughtful!




I have wanted to try Tokyomilk FOREVER and this is a great choice for me... I am obsessed with lippies and will get lots and lots of use from it!!!




I have wanted a turquoise eyeshadow for SO long and this one is perfect.  The brand is new to me too which is always exciting!




SUPER cute notecards!! Very exciting for my penpals and actually also pretty opportune because I'm just about out of stationary.




These COULD NOT have come at a better time because I just used up a pack on my trip to Vegas!!




Vanilla bubble bath (also coming at a great time because I have been taking daily hot baths after my unfortunate and bruising hiking adventure on Monday) and MY FAVORITE PRODUCT OF ALL TIME.  Like, seriously, words cannot describe my love for the Beauty Protector Spray.




HARRY POTTER MAGNET!!! And I don't know if I have talked about my Snape/Lily obsession on the boards, but I have an obsession.  Like, I have written fanfic about them in my younger years obsession.  This could not be any more perfect. 




I absolutely love coloring books and this one is just perfect!!




Doctor Seuss Magnet!! Also coming at a great time... I was just in Portland and saw this fantastic exhibit on them there! And I love and collect both ornaments and children's books so this is just great!




A book! I have actually never heard of/read this one before so I was super excited to get it!! I read every day on the commute to and from work and love reading in general so I am always looking for more and this is a great gift!




Okay end of post one- she painted me this amazing picture of my kitties! It is so perfect! I am going to hang it over my bed!! I don't even know if she knew this/did this on purpose, but the one on he left is shaped/standing more like my cat Darcy and the one on the right reminds me of my slightly more slouchy/chubby cat Bingley.






To be continued in post two... Needless to say I am OVER THE MOON.

ETA mods or someone...  how can I remove the attached thumbnails???


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 2, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> So I had the biggest surprise ever today. Because I was not able to do this swap @@marigoldsue and @@puppymomofthree decided to ninja swap me. I feel so loved and blessed right now. I have gotten passed taking everything out of the box there is soooooo much and I cant stop crying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad it has arrived.  I must apologize for not writing any notes about why I sent what I sent.  Life has been way hectic here lately and I wanted to make sure I got this to @@puppymomofthree in plenty of time for her to get it all consolidated and shipped out together.  I think you will be able to tell on most of it, but I will try to add some notes after your reveal.  You were the "mom" of my first circular swap and when I saw you and to pull out of my first secret buddy swap, I just knew I had to do something to keep you included.  I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 2, 2014)

PART 2:

Oh yes, there is more:



Spoiler




&lt;3


YUM!  I'll be nice and share these with the bf


 I love the idea of folks sharing their special finds and awesome items.


THIS is so ADORBS!


It's a resuable tote that folds up and the best part it's in this fabric that is kinda waterproof like and will be SO perfect for the beach!  I can use it tote snack and then zip it up after they're all consumed.  LOVE THIS SO HARD!  I ended up filling the bag with the tissue paper from all the unwrapping!


 


Again, @@chelsealady probably had no idea but I am literally on the last bit of my current eos at my desk at work, this could NOT have come at a more perfect time. And I'm a balm junkie!  Particularly eos lip balm.




Ok let me say that I literally have EVERY UA headband under the sun. And I can't believe she found one in a color combo I don't have!  It's even more perfect because I wear black and grey to the gym ALL THE TIME...sweat like a pig, light colors make me look like I just took a shower etc. ever seen a sweaty girl with light workout tights, looks like she peed herself #workoutprobs I only wear black pants.  Again, knocked it out of the park.  I love the multicolored set too since headbands, the gals at crossfit will be jelly.  They already ask about my headbands.  HA!  I'm so thrilled!



Love it, I love the idea of sharing your practical yet useful tools.  They'll def get used for my eye liner mishaps.


Local goodies! I was a big on the idea of sending local stuff.


NOM NOM NOM!!!!


And cause I had to...oh look it has protein.  Post workout snack!! (the pie is no longer with us)


I should probably eat those bananas, but PIE!  


SO delicious, um can you send me more?



Still more:



Spoiler




More local goodness


This is perfect because I just started adding greek yogurt to my breakfast and I need something to sweeten it up, I get the plain full fat stuff and if you've tried it, it's like eating a tub of sour cream.  It's got a whopping amount of protein which is what I'm trying to add to my diet so this is again perfect timing!




How freakin cute is this!  It's a pen!!



So beautiful.  I really enjoy nail polish but I only own one Julep polish, my sister and I trade polishes so I'm very excited to try these.


More local!!



So as I was opening things I noticed little bits of oatmeal was stuck to packages.  I just thought whatever at first, then I figured it fell off some goodie inside.  This was where it was coming from.  I think in all the transit the bag had a slight tear in the top and some of the oats in the granola leaked out.  No worries though because this, along with the honey will make a GREAT addition to the greek yogurt for breakfast!  It's, again more perfect timing.  I'm not even sure how she could have known how perfect this all has been.



There is STILL MORE:



Spoiler





I did end up purchasing a sponge, BUT I am rough on them, like I've torn at least 3 beauty blenders so this is a welcome backup and will def. be put to use.



Yep, it's true, I dislike glitter polish because it's SO dang hard to get off.  I'll def give it a shot with these pads and they're so useful for my toners too. 


Ok this I was curious about...
LOOK!!! Awwww omg it's soooo beautiful!  I'm a cancer and pearl is my birthstone and I LOVE things with crabs on them!! This is, so, it's just so incredibly thoughtful and perfect and I love it to pieces.  It's my favorite item in the box (ya know, besides the PIE)! 


The pretty part!!!!


I literally almost purchased these at Target LAST WEEK!  Perfect timing AGAIN!


THESE are soo pretty.  I can't stop looking at them!  I'm getting my nail wheels out once I'm done with this post!



Ok folks the whole shebang:




And again with sniffing assistance from Buddy:




PS:


Send more pie!

In all seriousness @@chelsealady you out did yourself.  I think you were the one who said your husband was getting pretty irritated with the entire "box" thing so thank him for me. For his patience and enduring all my wishes!  And THANK YOU SO MUCH for the very thoughtful and generous gifts. I know practical can be a bit dull and boring to shop for, but everything you sent will certainly be used and are so welcome.  

I used to be someone who didn't understand why people went bonkers over these swap things, but now I see why.  

I TOTALLY SEE WHY 

xo's


----------



## SaraP (Aug 2, 2014)

Sooooo GoooooD! @chelsealady Wow, just wow! Thank you @@Bizgirlva for the wonderful photos, I loved the before and after on the pie....yum pie...


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 2, 2014)

@@Bizgirlva I'm glad you loved it. You were really easy to shop for. The pie is delicious. I bought all they had left and only one made it into the package. My husband actually bought the honey. And when I was telling him a bout your reveal, he even asked what does she think of the honey? Lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 2, 2014)

You guys are amazing! I didn't make it in to this swap, I was fairly new and didn't really understand it! But next time I'm in!! What lovely packages!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 2, 2014)

OMG I love all these. Those pointy q tips from ulta are the best thing EVER. So perfect for eyeliner and nail polish clean up.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 2, 2014)

@@chelsealady - OMG, I can't believe you were able to send PIE in the mail! That is frickin' awesome!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 2, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> @@Bizgirlva I'm glad you loved it. You were really easy to shop for. The pie is delicious. I bought all they had left and only one made it into the package. My husband actually bought the honey. And when I was telling him a bout your reveal, he even asked what does she think of the honey? Lol


My bf came home and was all "what the what is going on in here?" I showed him the honey and he wa very happy! He drinks a ton of tea and he'll sweeten his tea (or coffee) with it too. We will def use the tea, so your hubs nailed it!


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 2, 2014)

ok here is my super long post.  I can not believe how much stuff i got or how perfect the stuff was like really there was some stuff they could not know at all.



Spoiler



pictures





my large flat rate box jam packed full!!!!




everything laid out (well almost everything)

there was two different wrappings so that is how i divided them i think the first set was @@marigoldsue

I loved all of the ribbons!!!




the first package I opened was full of MORE gifts!!!!




All the lippies!!!  ok and really you could  not have known that the Tokyo mild let them eat cake had been in and out of my birchbox cart more times then i could count.  and korres I have been dieing to try the korres lip butter forever!!!!! and that mirror is the cutest thing in the whole world!!!!! 




The 22!!!!!! I am so in love with the formula X line! i saw this was on clearance and was hoping to save up enough to get it before it was sold out.  then it was gone and i was sad   but now i have it so i am soooooo happy!!!! 




shower gloves I love these i never think regular loofahs do a good job getting the dead skin off




masks!!! I'm really excited to try the foot mask.  i get really dry feet especially in the summer time.  




This!!!! this this this...  I cried so hard when i saw this bag. My favorite artist and my favorite work she has done!!!!!  i will be using this bag a lot!!!!!!  and wearing my matching shirt 




more nail polish it's like you guys know me   I'm looking forward to trying this set.




a very cute little clinique travel pallete 




zoya bubbly nail polishes and rainbow honey... 

I tried my firest zoya bubbly last night and was so in love i was wanting the pink one. and then bam the pink one!!! 




look how awesome the finish on these colors are




even more nail polish!!!!  rainbow honey with neon flowers   i think this might find it's way to my toes in the next couple of days




this was everything in the first set!!!!  and I was only half way done!!!!!!!!   




brushes!!!  i always need more brushes and ones i can travel with too!!! and they are pink and sparkly! 




a nyx palette I love it




look at all those pretty colors!!! i can't wait to play.




this cute little elephant will help me remember where i put my rings   (see what I did there)




I can't wait to use the gloves with this body wash! it smells so good.




this is a really cute set i forgot to take a picture of the inside but it had some really cute eyeliners.




MORE NAIL STUFF!!!!! i'm in nail stuff heaven!!! I need more fingers to paint!!!!  and that nail polish... one i'm half polish you couldn't have known that and it has mickey glitter in it and it is pink!!!!!!   and nail stickers and nail gems...  my instagram will be busy with nail art photos really soon.




everything in the second set which I think was @@puppymomofthree stuff!!!




everything all together!!! I could barely fit it in the picture!!!   I'm still over whelmed. you guys are so very amazing!!!! I don't know what i did to deserve such a thoughtful generous gift but I feel truly blessed to have you ladies in my life!!!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

nikkimouse said:


> ok here is my super long post. I can not believe how much stuff i got or how perfect the stuff was like really there was some stuff they could not know at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are beyond welcome my dear and I am glad you are smiling! We all need a box of happy from time to time!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 2, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Okay end of post one- she painted me this amazing picture of my kitties! It is so perfect! I am going to hang it over my bed!! I don't even know if she knew this/did this on purpose, but the one on he left is shaped/standing more like my cat Darcy and the one on the right reminds me of my slightly more slouchy/chubby cat Bingley.


lol. I didn't know if you'd recognize the picture or not.




Once I saw this picture on your blog, I knew what I had to do.


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 2, 2014)

Okay so I hope I really hope I do this right. If not, MODS please help a girl out! So my swap buddy was CURLYTAILS. Boy,did she spoil me! I am feeling so loved and I feel like we are family or at the vest least best friends because she picked out goodies for me that were PERFECT! Quick sidenote: Sorry to everyone else who didn't have the best swapbuddy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyways enough talking let's start posting


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 2, 2014)

And I guess I don't know how to post pictures? HELP!


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 2, 2014)

Okay maybe I figured it out??



Spoiler










Spoiler







[



Spoiler



attachment=5502:003.jpg]


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 2, 2014)

More awesomeness!



Spoiler


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh yeah bet you are jealous!



Spoiler


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 2, 2014)

Still more awesomeness!



Spoiler










  So there is all my awesomeness! I still can't believe how great my goodies are. Seriously @@CurlyTails you are the best! I love my homemade cards and frame! How about the coolest emergency kit ever! So thoughtful! I will use and love everything! Oh my gosh! Feeling so loved! ::hugs::


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 2, 2014)

Spoiler










  Silly me! I forgot the best part! I was like "hey, things are missing!" Please forgive me..I am super happy and giddy and technology hates me anyways.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 2, 2014)

@@cobainrls I'm so happy that you liked everything!  I had a blast shopping for you, and I'm glad that you enjoyed my handiwork!  I was already thinking about making notecards as my craft before we got our assignments, and when I read your summerswap profile I got so many ideas!  Have fun with your pretties - you deserve them!


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 2, 2014)

My list of goodies:



Spoiler



Sephora bag cute stripes with red lips

Sephora favorites mascaras:Bare minerals,Blinc,Lancome,Tatte, and Too Faced..and OMG just realized it has a voucher to get a FULL SIZE!!

UD bag with:Fresh sugar lip scrub,Pixi tinted balm in pretty pink,LAQA&amp;Co. lip lube in Coral,UD lip junkie inn crush-smells like pepermint and something sweet..can't quite figure it out but I love it!, NYX butter gloss in merengue(love these),Still gloss in apricot,Jouer lip enhancer in bellini,Mally gloss in Gorgelina, and Philosophy in candy fruit rings,

homesmade box with 4 sets of notecards(the cutest ever!)

A homemade picture frame in pink with blue/green polka dots(LOVE!)

2 Pixi liners in blue and green

Jumbo eye pencil in silver by city colorHello Kitty container

Homemade emergency Kit!!

Hello Kitty beach ball(who doesnt need one of these?)Hello Kitty gummies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hello panda cookies

Freeman body sugar scrub(love this brand and scent!)

Disney pin,postcard, and stickers

LUSH bubblewand!

Philosophy bubblebath/shower gel in golden butter candy..yum!

3 candle tins from illume in Anemone, desert tulip, and balsam and cedar(my fav because it reminds me of Christmas!)

7 tootsie roll pops

Deepa Gurnani hair clip(very shiney and pretty!)

Garnier hydra charge treatment(I need this..my hair is cray cray)

Stickers! Dolphins,underwater creatures,hello kitty,mermaids..all things water and summer! LOVE!

Kitty treats and puppy treats!

UD shadow pencil in noise(pink!)

Alittle goodie pouch with MArc Jacobs mascara,Too faced shadow insurance,Anastasia brow primer(just thinking I needed this) porefessional agent zero shine(love the packaging and if this stuff works I am buying the full size!,phystospecific styling cream,  2 packets of Ojan(love this brand) of hair masks

Elizabeth and James WHITE ROLLERBALL9my fav perfume at the moment).


..so yeah..very spoiled!


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow!  These reveals are fantastic!  So much spoiling happening up in here!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> lol. I didn't know if you'd recognize the picture or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those kittens totally deserved a portrait! Well done indeed!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 2, 2014)

I received my wonderful package from MsAmbrosia today!

Horrible day for pictures even with my DSLR. I also had to download the latest version of Flash and resize the images for them to work. While they were open I brightened up a bit.



Spoiler



 
First off a Postcard with a note. This is my first big swap to MsAmbrosia, So exciting!





Loving the color coordinated wrapping!










You don't know how long I have been wanting one of these! I was so excited when I saw what my daughter opened! I had help opening everything. She was like so much stuff! It will be perfect for when I make overnight oatmeal!




I will make another post for more pics. I was just so excited when these finally uploaded I don't want to risk  something getting messed up.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 2, 2014)

Reveal Post 2



Spoiler



First I opened this group. They were all wrapped in silver tissue paper. I was so excited to see the Caudalie Beauty Elixir. I have been wanting to try it. While I was opening I hear "Oohh pretty gold and it was my daughter opening up some Divine Oil. My favorite but I don't have any because I have Julep Dry Oil but I love this one so much more. I need to use it when this humidity goes away. China Glaze For Audrey, so excited, I have been meaning to pick it up and now I own it! Almay and Neutrogena lip glosses for me to try and they are great colors! Nivea Lip Balm for my purse, I needed a non tinted one. I have heard the Real Chemisty Peel works really well and they candle smells lovely.





Gel nail kit!!! I need to use these ASAP! Such a tough decision For Audrey or gel strips first?!?!? Cynthia Rowley Reed Diffuser. Gorgeous Urban Decay Cheek Tint in Greedy, lots of foil samples to try. Really excited to try the Missha SPF packet and the Tony Moly cream and the Origins Dermabrasion! And of course the lens cup!!!!




Here are all the goodies. I had to sit right by the window to get the pics. Its so dark that the other pics were blurry, I should have gotten my flash out but that would have taken time and my daughter and I could not wait.


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 2, 2014)

@@wadedl, that lens cup alone is worth the price of admission! I am in LOVE with it. What a great gift, @@msambrosia! I am going to have to track down one of those for myself, for sure.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 2, 2014)

Coolest mug ever! Lovely reveal girls!!!


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 2, 2014)

@@wadedl I'm glad everything arrived safely. I was stressing over all those glass bottles!! @@sstich79 I've got to get myself one of those mugs, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 2, 2014)

Love the Kitty Painting!

We have all gotten such amazing surprises! So personal. Such great matches!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 2, 2014)

Been all sorts of great presents today. (Apparently I've been saying that a lot) My kindle tells me every time I use the word great that it should be followed by presents.)


----------



## LolaJay (Aug 2, 2014)

HI GUYS!!!

My swap buddy was @@puppymomofthree and she totally surprised and spoiled me!! I wasn't even expecting a package today and when one got delivered I was SO HAPPY! And overwhelmed because that bad boy was heavy!

Keep reading and prepare to be amazed!!

*Also - I apologize if some of the pictures are sideways, I tried loading and reloading them for an hour and still couldn't get them right. I just really wanted to get my post up!!!!



Spoiler



First of all, I can't even believe that this is real, and that someone would spend money, and spend time picking things out for someone they only know from our little corner of the internet. I had to stop multiple times while opening things because I was just so overwhelmed at the pure generosity of @@puppymomofthree and everyone on here. It's amazing how many people just want to make others happy and expect nothing in return. I think I was even more taken with emotion because I had just finished reading what my buddy had done for nikkimouse and it really just made me so emotional. PMO3 you are an angel and I am just so happy to know someone who is so thoughtful and caring!!

At first looking at the box, I had no idea who it was from! Only after I unwrapped everything and read my card did I see this on the back:




DUH!!!! I GET IT!!! (I'm just too blonde sometimes!)

Here is a look at everything once I got it out of the box....




...where to start!?!?

I started with some of the individually wrapped items. After unwrapping about 4 gifts, I had to stop because it was already too much. Why did you get me so much! I absolutely LOVE it all!




- Tree Hut Sugar Scrub in my absolute FAVORITE scent - Hawaiian Kukui! I am obsessed with this smell and I LOVE this scrub!

- Coastal Scents Color Me Fuschia brush set - I have been DYING for this set for so long! I adore Coastal Scent's brushes and this set is just TOO CUTE and so so pretty!

- City Color Popstar Basics Eyeliner collection - OK first of all, I really love all of the City Color products I've tried, and this eyeliner set is SO AMAZING and sparkly! How did you know I love fun colored eye liners!?! 

Oh man, already so happy at this point, then I opened THIS:




OH. MY. GOD. This bracelet is pure perfection! I love skulls and this is the most gorgeous ornate bracelet I've ever seen! I put it on right away and refuse to take it off! I love it so so so so MUCH!




After that I already knew puppymomofthree spent WAY too much money on me...so I sent all the rest back.

JUST KIDDING!!!!!!

She knew that I love ALL the mascaras and oh my gosh, I'm pretty sure she scoured every last crevice on the planet to get me every mascara sample ever made! I can't even wait to try all of them! I think I am going to use one new mascara every week until I try them all! I JUST LOVE MASCARA!!




(sorry it's sideways!) Here is a rundown -

-NYX Are you DeprEYEved of... mascara

-NYX Fly with Me (which I am very excited about both of these because I haven't tried NYX mascara yet!)

-UD Perversion mascara!! (Have heard good things - can't WAIT to try it!)

-Smashbox Full Exposure

-Cargo 3 Triple Action mascara (another new one!)

-Bella Pierre Volumizing mascara

-mally volumizing mascara!! (Been dying to try!)

-GlamNatural mascara

-Clinique High Impact mascara

OH MY GOSH all the mascaras!!!! SO HAPPY!

Then there was still more to open! I can't wait to share this one with you, because it's SO GREAT! And SO ME!!!




"How To Make Your Cat an Internet Celebrity"!!!!! Oh my gosh!!! This is so up my alley and I can't wait to read it so Dexter can become internet famous! LOL

Here he is watching me open all my pretties!




And sniffing all of the goodies!




...but wait there is more!!!




SO MANY FAVORITES!!

Mascara! Elizabeth Mott and Lash Domination, and also em Michelle Phan which I haven't tried yet!!

Nail polish! I love me some fun nail polish colors, and these two are gorgeous! My first ciate paint pot! In "skinny dip"! And Dollish Polish in "Twist of Lime"! I only have one of her polishes so I am so glad to have a new one!

RGB cuticle oil! Which you could only have known that I love cuticle oil from my trade list!  Sneaky sneaky! I already used this on my cuticles and it is FABULOUS! It also has a wonderful scent!

Lipgloss! Marvelous Moxie in Dreamer - it has a glorious gold shimmer in it and I cannot WAIT to wear it!

We're not done yet!




@@puppymomofthree you are a Goddess! I squealed with delight when I opened the Cellabel!! I have looked on the trade thread for HOURS for that product with zero luck, how did you find it??? I also searched the internet and could not find anywhere to buy it. Now I have another!!! *bows down to puppymomofthree*!!!!

-Jane Iredale Tantasia - because I love me some color but get rashes when I am out in the sun! Besides I'd rather bottle tan any day!!! 

-UD Big Fatty mascara - have you guys seen the wand on this thing?? It's SO fascinating!! I cannot wait to put this on my eyeballs!

-Too Faced bronzer - my absolute favorite bronzer! &lt;3

-Julep eyelash curler - I am so looking forward to using this! I have not tried a curler like this before!! And we know I'm all about the eyelashes!

Only 2 more pictures I promise...I wasn't kidding when I said I was overwhelmed and it took me over an hour to unwrap and savor the gloriousness of it all!




(Sorry it's sideways again!) Just so many amazing things in this picture! I LOVE IT ALL!

-Healthy Sexy Hair leave-in conditioner - my favorite hair product! THANK YOU!!!

-NYX Butter Gloss in Peaches and Cream - my favorite lippie! Love this stuff so much!

-Butter London!!!! And in the most beautiful shade of yellow I have ever seen (its called "Cheeky Chops"!)!! It's seriously beautiful and I can't wait to use it!

-St. Tropez Multi-Action Face - I LOVE St. Tropez! And all the fake tans!

I know...everyone on the ipsy board always hates getting mascara and tanning stuff - I'm such a weirdo! They are my favorite things! But I also love the Presidents so I guess I'm already strange...!

Last one! At this point I just couldn't even believe these gifts were for me and I was just so so beyond happy!




Do you guys see that little cat!!??!! He holds my rings!!! AHHHH! He is going on my vanity right MEOW.

-City Color blushes!! I adore their matte blushes and I have not seen this compact yet with TWO colors! Amazing!

-Starlooks Iridescent Loose Powder - this stuff is gorgeous and will be perfect for a nice glow! I will probably even use it on my legs or arms when I go out to give them a glow as well! And I don't own anything from Starlooks so I am really excited to try this out!

-Kevin Aucoyn mascara sample - I was really hoping to get one of these in one of my BG glossyboxes back in May but I didn't end up getting one, and now I have it! 



@@puppymomofthree THANK YOU from the bottom of my toes for everything and for being a perfectly beautiful human being! I am so touched by your thoughtfulness and am so grateful to have such a wonderful swap buddy! You are amazing!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 2, 2014)

That book is the best thing I've seen since sharknado 2. Oh my gosh.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

LolaJay said:


> HI GUYS!!!
> 
> My swap buddy was @@puppymomofthree and she totally surprised and spoiled me!! I wasn't even expecting a package today and when one got delivered I was SO HAPPY! And overwhelmed because that bad boy was heavy!
> 
> ...


Yea!!! So glad you enjoyed it all! I had a lot of fun stalking you!!!! I was amazed how much I had for you in my stash! The one memebox item was even sitting right on top waiting for you! Your Pintrest boards also helped!
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 2, 2014)

Such amazing reveals!  I'm excited (and nervous) for my buddy to get her package on Monday.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 2, 2014)

Love all of the pretties and all of the love on this thread!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh my goodness!!!!! These reveals are the best! And we still have plenty more. Yaaaay for Monday; more reveals.


----------



## jednashley (Aug 4, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> So today I found a little package in my mailbox. No name with the return address, so I opened it up to find a mysterious jumble of cosmeticky items... but still no name, no note, nothing to identify the sender. Given the contents and the timing, I assumed this was probably my Summerswap package, and an email to one of our boss-ladies confirmed that this was, indeed, the case, and that the sender was jednashley!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am SO sorry for the broken blush - I would have thought the padding would have worked.  I feel terrible!  Sorry about no note - this was my first swap and it never really occured to me to put one and I really didn't know how to put things together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Again, I am SO sorry!!  I would have wrapped and noted everything had I known.  But I am glad that you received it so fast!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jednashley (Aug 4, 2014)

I received my surprise in the mail tonight and it was AMAZING!!  My swap buddy was Jocedun (aka Jocelyn).  She was amazingly sweet and LOVED everything in the box.  Here is a picture of everything from my box...

I was defintiely spoiled and am using the bath melts and nail therapy TONIGHT 

THANKS SO MUCH!!! 

Ashley


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

@@jednashley What surprise Sunday reveal! It looks awesome! Great reveal and enjoy your goodies!


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 4, 2014)

@@jednashley, don't sweat it! I just wondered who the mysterious package was from more than anything. And about the blush... as my mom always says, [bleep] happens... but I actually just finished re-pressing it a few minutes ago and it's sitting on the counter to dry out, so it should be perfectly good to go once the alcohol evaporates! (Side note: someone on this forum pointed me to that trick, and I wish I could remember who it was because I owe them big-time. It's saved a couple of makeup things for me now!) I wore the bronzer to work last night, and it's so pretty and shimmery. Thanks again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 4, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> @@jednashley, don't sweat it! I just wondered who the mysterious package was from more than anything. And about the blush... as my mom always says, [bleep] happens... but I actually just finished re-pressing it a few minutes ago and it's sitting on the counter to dry out, so it should be perfectly good to go once the alcohol evaporates! (Side note: someone on this forum pointed me to that trick, and I wish I could remember who it was because I owe them big-time. It's saved a couple of makeup things for me now!) I wore the bronzer to work last night, and it's so pretty and shimmery. Thanks again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it's been posted several times!  I know it saved a blush for me last year!  Ipsy sent out NYX blushes and I got the most GORGEOUS color... completely shattered!  They sent me a replacement blush, but it was a different color that I hated and ended up giving away.  Then someone posted the tutorial for re-pressing the blush and I could not believe how simple it was!  I utterly failed at getting it level, but it's still one of my favorite colors!  Can't wait to see the finished results if you don't mind sharing the results of your amazing blush rescue!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 4, 2014)

jednashley said:


> I am SO sorry for the broken blush - I would have thought the padding would have worked.  I feel terrible!  Sorry about no note - this was my first swap and it never really occured to me to put one and I really didn't know how to put things together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Again, I am SO sorry!!  I would have wrapped and noted everything had I known.  But I am glad that you received it so fast!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


:hugs3:  now that you've been through summerswap and have 40+ examples to check out, i'm sure your next gift will be beautifully personalized and full of pretty wrapping!  :flowers:


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm packing for my business trip, and I put all of my beauty essentials in the awesome silver case that @@bonita22 gave me! It fits perfectly in my suitcase and will definitely cheer me up while I'm away!


----------



## tulosai (Aug 4, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> lol. I didn't know if you'd recognize the picture or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG IT IS PERFECT!!!! I was right about which one was which so you definitely did a great job!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow these reveals are AMAZING!!! We have some serious sleuths around here!!  Great job ladies!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 4, 2014)

how do I tag someone? just the @ before their username? 

I feel dumb hahaha...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> how do I tag someone? just the @ before their username?
> 
> I feel dumb hahaha...


Yep, and no you're not dumb!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 4, 2014)

So,.. first of all, I would like to say that I am so happy and excited right now.

I have had a really bad couple of weeks, my birthday was really a bad day, work hasn't been great.

Today's box has changed the way I feel, in so many ways. I opened it and it was just so fun to see, all the time that @@valeried44 spent wrapping this stuff and making it so beautiful and pretty for me. Valerie, I honestly have to say that you are awesome, and that I am really grateful. I went to work really quick and on my lunch went to my house to see if the box had arrived (someone told me that I would be getting a box today so the excitement had built up!)

I opened the box while driving back to work) (lol I know bad me  )

I was so surprised, you have no idea. I love every single thing you sent me. 

I can't believe you went all detective on me, and got me my favorite liquid liner ever. Also, the Borghese luminizer, how did u know girl!? I mix that with my HD foundation by MUFE and it is so perfect! 

I also can't believe how many treats u put in there!!!! I left the box open on my desk and everyone at work ate my treats! LOL thank you so so much, from the bottom of my heart, everything is perfect!

I am gonna have SOOOO much fun playing with the pigments you sent me, you are so creative! I cannot believe these colors, they are so awesome! I will make sure to post pictures when I use them!!!!! *hugs* 

Even the way u packed the box! You are so cool!

** also, I really wanted that mascara, you are a mind reader, love that it's waterproof !! that's how I roll! and I am already wearing the bracelet, the sunglasses are in my purse and the hair clip is in! hahahaha I love you so much*


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> So,.. first of all, I would like to say that I am so happy and excited right now.
> 
> I have had a really bad couple of weeks, my birthday was really a bad day, work hasn't been great.
> 
> ...


Yea!  So glad your wonderful buddy could put a smile on your face!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 4, 2014)

Great job  @valerie44 and great reveal @@v0ltagekid!! Love the pom-poms!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 4, 2014)

@@valerie



v0ltagekid said:


> So,.. first of all, I would like to say that I am so happy and excited right now.
> 
> I have had a really bad couple of weeks, my birthday was really a bad day, work hasn't been great.
> 
> ...


I want to know how I have never heard of Scaredy Cat Cosmetics.  That is just down the road from me!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> So,.. first of all, I would like to say that I am so happy and excited right now.
> 
> I have had a really bad couple of weeks, my birthday was really a bad day, work hasn't been great.
> 
> ...


What a fun box!!!  I love the bright pom poms!  SO SUMMERY.  And all those fabulous indie treasures.  What a fun package.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 4, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> What a fun box!!!  I love the bright pom poms!  SO SUMMERY.  And all those fabulous indie treasures.  What a fun package.


It is such a fun package!!! i love love love it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 4, 2014)

@v0ltagekid  Oh, I'm soooooooo happy that you liked it!  You are so sweet - you had me tearing up while I was reading your post.  I had a lot of fun shopping for you and, like I said, I learned a lot in the process!  I had never tried any indies, so I had to get a couple for myself while I was shopping (quality assurance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and I love them. 

I have to admit, I stalked you everywhere I could find you on the internet - not that I'm some crazy stalker lady! 

Thank you for your amazing reveal!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> So,.. first of all, I would like to say that I am so happy and excited right now.
> 
> I have had a really bad couple of weeks, my birthday was really a bad day, work hasn't been great.
> 
> ...


The packaging is so much fun! Party in a box!


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 4, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> @@valerie
> 
> I want to know how I have never heard of Scaredy Cat Cosmetics.  That is just down the road from me!


I just love the little vials that they come in!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 4, 2014)

Those pom pom are soooo cute.  I tell ya... these ladies on MuT are creative.  I am definitely stealing some ideas for future, lol.  Great reveals.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 4, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Those pom pom are soooo cute. I tell ya... these ladies on MuT are creative. I am definitely stealing some ideas for future, lol. Great reveals.


Ditto. There have been several ideas that I filed away for future use.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 4, 2014)

I love those pom poms! How fun.  :lol:


----------



## button6004 (Aug 4, 2014)

My fantastic buddy was @@lastnite629, and she just made my day!



Spoiler



Okay, so here is the box




First look inside!




YAY Birthday cake M&amp;Ms!




GOODIES!




Uh oh, Kitty present?!




YAY MORSELS!




"Huh? Did you say morsels? Um, we LOVE morsels!"




Om nom nom




"Hey Ma! Give up the morsels!"




Okay, back to my stuff!




I totally dont have this book, and I havent read it, so yay for something new!




I love the cupcake bags!




OMG I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS! Stila blush that changes to your skin, and it is EXACTLY the one I wanted!




Brushes!




Seriously, she paid close attention




I'm looking forward to trying this primer tomorrow morning!




More cupcake bag!




Goodies inside




Local Appalachian salt and Essie Cute as a Button (which I have wanted for AGES!) I cant wait to use the salt!




Yay, my own birchbox!







Okay, she said she was nervous about this...




And I dont know why! Its the softest, prettiest pink fluffy scarf! I love it!




All of my goodies together!






Thank you SO SO SO much!!!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXOX  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## button6004 (Aug 4, 2014)

Also, you can see in the White Oleander picture that Cheyenne was butting in trying to get me to give up the morsels.  They seriously love treats, and considering she doesnt have a lot of her teeth left, these little treats are PERFECT for her- she can eat them without any trouble.


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 4, 2014)

@button6004  I'm so happy you like everything!   Yay for happy kitties!  :wub:

I just noticed the bag the scarf was in says sweetie pie. :lol:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 4, 2014)

Yea!!!! Even the kitties have treats!!!


----------



## cg0112358 (Aug 4, 2014)

I got home to find a wonderful package waiting for me!!! It was such a great surprise!!! @@jennm149 was incredible and I was amazed by my goodies. I took lots of pics so I put them in a spoiler. Here they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







Love that there is a theme! She also wrote a note for each group of items, so thoughtful!!!




Look at all of these goodies!




I literally went "eep!" when I saw this one. I LOVE the Avengers and was totally eyeing the Shiro Avengers eyeshadow collection after someone posted about it on the Summerswap thread. I cannot wait to try these out!!!




I love the colors of these shadows, they are perfect for me. I can't wait to try out the UD lipstick for a date night and love the Buxom, it's a great color for me.




BareMinerals, one of my favorite brands so I can't wait to try the bronzer. I love NYX cream blushes and this is the color I've been eyeing for awhile. I am also beyond excited to try the Tarte flush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I am so in love with this Dior lipstick... Also, and there is no way my swap buddy could know this, but I have been ISO a lip scrub. I actually picked up a little sample of this very scrub several months back and loved it so I am very excited to have more!




Another lip scrub! I love Benefit but have never tried Watt's Up and can I just say how much I am already loving the Laura Mercier highlighter, it is so pretty!!!




I cannot wait to try these!




So many goodies for my skin. Also, how cute is this little Beauty Blender? I absolutely love my Beauty Blender so I am quite excited to have the little baby Beauty Blender, too.




More goodies for my skin and also some eyeliners. I am already in love with the UD shadow stick, it is the perfect color for me. I have 10-15 UD eyeliners so it's easy to say they are one of my favorite brands.


I forgot to include a pic of my little guy's present. Wasn't she sweet? She even included presents for my little ones to keep them occupied while I opened my own goodies! Here's a pic of my littles enjoying their presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




My little girl is a little zoned out. We got home around 5 this afternoon and she's normally in bed for the night by 6 so she's usually pretty tired by the time we get home.



Can I just say that I am so beyond overwhelmed by how incredibly thoughtful and generous @@jennm149 was, I have so many goodies that I just don't even know where to start. Oh, who am I kidding? I've already developed a plan and will be pulling out a few things each day to try out.  Even with that it will take me weeks to go through all of my wonderful prizes. Tomorrow is the Dior lipstick and Laura Mercier highlighter. Oh, and the Manna eyeshadow and Tarte blush. Maybe the bronzer? oh, who knows...with so many things to play with there is no way to decide. 
 
ETA: oh, and she also sent me a pack Gevalia Caramel Macchiato k-cups. If you've never tried them Gevalia makes the greatest fancy k-cups. Between the caramel, the mocha latte, and the cappuccino I'm not sure Starbucks will get much more of my money...


----------



## SaraP (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow that's awesome! So many goodies to play with  :w00t:


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 4, 2014)

SO fun!!! I've been eyeing those avenger pigments! I hear they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 4, 2014)

@@cg0112358 -- glad it made it OK! It was a lot of fun picking out items for you (the Glossybox BG gift cards came in handy!) And I bought my first indie make-up, too.

Enjoy everything!


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 4, 2014)

Seriously, all of the goodies have been so awesome! I am really glad to be apart of this swap. I feel like we are such old friends&gt; I know if we all lived close to one another we would be drinking something refreshing and talking about makeup or books. :hugs3:


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 4, 2014)

cobainrls said:


> Seriously, all of the goodies have been so awesome! I am really glad to be apart of this swap. I feel like we are such old friends&gt; I know if we all lived close to one another we would be drinking something refreshing and talking about makeup or books. :hugs3:


I know, right? I always get so jealous when I see that people here have gotten together in real life. Maybe we should do a roll call of locations sometime, because all I really know near me is that usofjessamerica is going to be a relatively short trip down 65 once she makes her big move. :drive:


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 4, 2014)

@@lastnite629  That crocheted scarf is beautiful!  I can't believe that you would be nervous about it.  And, @@button6004, great picture, it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 4, 2014)

cg0112358 said:


> I got home to find a wonderful package waiting for me!!! It was such a great surprise!!! @@jennm149 was incredible and I was amazed by my goodies. I took lots of pics so I put them in a spoiler. Here they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome present!  Seeing those Avengers pigments is making me really want to buy them.  I don't need any makeup but I am obsessed with all things super heroes, especially Avengers  :w00t:


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 4, 2014)

OK here we go. My swap buddy was a saint of a woman, the 007 of sneaking and stalking, and all around got everything SPOT ON. Thank you @@SaraP for the wonderful start to my last week in milwaukee!

Prepare ... For magic.

Part 1



Spoiler



So I went to the PO and got this HUUUGE box!



Like, 8 hours later (a conference call, a lobster for lunch, book store, and a couple hours in the library...) I opened it!




Box decorated in ecards. She totally gets me.




All of it was decorated so cutely with handwritten messages! Love love love.




Yes m'am!







Brilliant!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 4, 2014)

Frack. Everything is sideways and my spoiler isn't working. Brb gonna murder my phone


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 4, 2014)

Part 2



Spoiler






Love this!




Tarte eyeliner!




My first Mac ever! Mac lipstick in rebel - SO beautiful.




Group one! Yay! More goodies!




My HG mascara. @@SaraP is brilliant. She knew I loved mini mascaras and BAM here we go!




Group shot 2! (Sorry I can't see what's in them when I upload off my phone. Bad eyes!)

Oh- I think this pic has these SUPER COOL bath salts and foot scrub that sarap made! Yay! Oh plus masks! I think that's what's in the pic!


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 4, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> @@lastnite629  That crocheted scarf is beautiful!  I can't believe that you would be nervous about it.  And, @@button6004, great picture, it looks fabulous on you!


Thank you!  I agree, It looks great on her!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 4, 2014)

Part 3!



Spoiler






Love the home goods she included for the new apartment!




Not pictured: elf stippling brush which I'm stoked to try!

Sara included AWESOME scrapbook paper for me! Awesome awesome creeping skills. Purity is my daily wash. I know I posted in the no/low buy recently about not wanting nailpolish but DAMN this girl KNEW somehow KNEW I've been DYING for this set. Seriously. All these colors are beautiful and total keepers.

Plus dish towels!




I FREAKED OUT OMG OMG OMG DECEMBERISTS MAGETS. seriously. She knew. She just...knew. Our new apartment has a mini dining room and it will have a gallery wall which we were planning to have a modge podge of stuff BUT I discovered that over the years I have amassed a LARGE collection of decemberists stuff and it might be a dining room of JUST decemberists frames posters.




I love this measuring cup! And yes this is GARLIC. Sara wrote about how it's a clove from a specialty store and that I can replant it easily! Sara I hope you pop in and explain this garlic better! I'm overwhelmed and can't find the note! Also - I Loooove garlic seriously love it.




Box of orange! Beautiful!




CUTEST craft ever. Inside was a shot glass that said "after all this hard work... You can call me MASTER!" LOVE LOVE LOVE Sara's husband tried to get everyone to call him master after he defended... and I tried to do the same thing too!!!

And finally...







Oh Lordy. This is AWESOME. I love KS and I loooove this necklace. It's totally my style. This swap buddy truly embraced the idea and went above and beyond. I am BLOWN AWAY.




Thank you thank you thank you for this beautiful experience. You've made organizing this swap so worth it! I feel like you totally got into the spirit of secret Santas on MUT. seriously. I am not worthy of your love and generosity. I am so grateful. This was absolutely wonderful! I am SO HAPPY. What a beautiful beautiful gift. Thank you so much.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 4, 2014)

I feel so warm and fuzzy seeing all these reveals today!!


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 4, 2014)

Wowza, @ and @@SaraP, what a great gift! There must have been some EPIC stalking afoot. :couch: I'm curious to hear more about this garlic too, because garlic is like crack for me! Seriously, one of my exes used to affectionately refer to me as "his little garlic clove" because I use so darn much of it whenever possible.

@, I'd love to share a wonderfully rescued blush pic as you requested, but unfortunately, something weird happened with this Stila one! I guess something about the "custom color" component of the blush didn't react well to the alcohol, so a bunch of the pigment leached out of the powder and became an evil hot pink liquid that stained the bejeezus out of my hands while I was pressing it back into the compact. I still thought it was going to turn out okay once it dried, but something weird happened to the consistency and it won't pick up with a brush... I have to almost scratch it to get any.  Oh well... you win some, you lose some!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 4, 2014)

button6004 said:


> My fantastic buddy was @@lastnite629, and she just made my day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I need to find those cat treats! And you are super cute in that scarf!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh darn it!  That stinks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope the rest of your goodies are easing the pain of losing that one @sstitch79 !


----------



## jayeme (Aug 4, 2014)

Amazing reveals so far!! I'm mailing my package on Wednesday probably...a little late in the shipping window, but it helps spread out the awesomeness of reveals, no?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@sstich79 too bad about the blush! I don't know if you're a Birchbox subscriber or not but those custom color blushes are in the shop, should have points to spend and want to replace it. I'm not sure how custom it really is, but I do like mine.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 4, 2014)

Loving the reveals!


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, @@jayeme! I'm actually about to place my very first BB order once I get to review my August items for those points, so I'll have to check them out. I need more blush like I need a hole in the head, but it did look awfully pretty!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 4, 2014)

That Kate Spade necklace is amazing!


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 4, 2014)

curlytails said:


> OMG I need to find those cat treats! And you are super cute in that scarf!


I found the cat treats at Wal-Mart.  They were on an end cap so they may be fairly new.  I should have probably grabbed a bag for my cat.  :lol:


----------



## SaraP (Aug 4, 2014)

@  Glad you liked everything! I had a blast stalking you...In fact I'd been stalking you prior to the thread, your instagram is amazing.

The garlic is from "the garlic guy" a farmer in Los Olivos (near Solvang), he's a character who grows 50+ types of heirloom garlic. If anyone is ever in the area the town is really cool spot for foodies and drunks...oh I mean wine and beer enthusiasts. 

Thank you to my awesome roadies @christaw &amp; @@trekkersangel, you gals were so helpful!! And big thanks to @@dancersmum and @@Babs28 for always letting me bounce ideas off you!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 4, 2014)

Okay, it's official...I need to learn how to make something, anything before Secret Santa.  I think all of these personally made gifts are my favorite.  @@SaraP you did personally make that Kate Spade necklace, right  :smilehappyyes:

I really feel bad that my buddy won't be getting anything as lovely and personal.  And I am so grateful to have been a part of this group with all of you that are sharing your talents and spreading the love.  What an amazing, amazing group of women this is.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 5, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Okay, it's official...I need to learn how to make something, anything before Secret Santa. I think all of these personally made gifts are my favorite. @@SaraP you did personally make that Kate Spade necklace, right :smilehappyyes:
> 
> I really feel bad that my buddy won't be getting anything as lovely and personal. And I am so grateful to have been a part of this group with all of you that are sharing your talents and spreading the love. What an amazing, amazing group of women this is.


Nonsense! Your gift will be awesome for all the personal touches and thought put into it. And you'll get lots of ideas for homemade things once the reveals are over, for Secret Santa!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 5, 2014)

So much awesomeness going on in this thread!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2014)

Yay, my present from @@Kelli was here when I got home from work!  Grr, tonight was not good for a reveal post!  I opened everything and took pictures, and then came the Photobucket uploading.  Slooooow!  I don't have time to edit the photos into a MUT-friendly format (I have to go to bed now since I stayed up *way* too late last night), and the text doesn't make sense without the photos!  I'm going to have to do my reveal post tomorrow in order to do this box of awesome justice. 

(I will say that I'm a bit obsessed with a few of these things already, and I haven't even used them yet!) 

(Spoiler:  My desk at the office will be home to a TokyoMilk Dark Salted Caramel elixir now so I have one nearby when I'm at work.  And, yes, it smells like salted caramel.)


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2014)

I love the personal touches. This swap has gone above and beyond. I should be sleeping but I am playing on MuT. Ok I am signing off I have to get up in 4 hours.


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 5, 2014)

marigoldsue said:


> Okay, it's official...I need to learn how to make something, anything before Secret Santa.  I think all of these personally made gifts are my favorite.  @@SaraP you did personally make that Kate Spade necklace, right  :smilehappyyes:
> 
> I really feel bad that my buddy won't be getting anything as lovely and personal.  And I am so grateful to have been a part of this group with all of you that are sharing your talents and spreading the love.  What an amazing, amazing group of women this is.


you are so super thoughtful and very much made my weekend awesome!!!! you don't need to make anything to make it special.   I have a good feeling you person will be over the moon for what ever you got her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> especially since i have an inside scoop!!!


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 5, 2014)

All the ladies on here are simply awesome - I'm so enjoying the reveals!

Keep them coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Aug 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay, my present from @@Kelli was here when I got home from work!  Grr, tonight was not good for a reveal post!  I opened everything and took pictures, and then came the Photobucket uploading.  Slooooow!  I don't have time to edit the photos into a MUT-friendly format (I have to go to bed now since I stayed up *way* too late last night), and the text doesn't make sense without the photos!  I'm going to have to do my reveal post tomorrow in order to do this box of awesome justice.
> 
> (I will say that I'm a bit obsessed with a few of these things already, and I haven't even used them yet!)
> 
> (Spoiler:  My desk at the office will be home to a TokyoMilk Dark Salted Caramel elixir now so I have one nearby when I'm at work.  And, yes, it smells like salted caramel.)


I'm so glad it got to you safe! The tracking was so weird (still on the 4th it was saying "expected delivery date Aug 2nd" lol i was freaking out until yesterday morning when the tracking said it was in your city!)

YAY! I'm glad it smells like salted caramel. It made me salivate a little when I was choosing which to get you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Aug 5, 2014)

I am admittedly MEGA jealous of the Kate Spade (I have a serious KS addiction. Like, its a problem.) SOOO pretty!

Guys, my cats are all about those darn treats.  I think Ada might have eaten about 30 of them last night. She kept roaming around the box looking for them!


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 5, 2014)

button6004 said:


> I am admittedly MEGA jealous of the Kate Spade (I have a serious KS addiction. Like, its a problem.) SOOO pretty!
> 
> Guys, my cats are all about those darn treats.  I think Ada might have eaten about 30 of them last night. She kept roaming around the box looking for them!


That is so funny.  I had another brand of cat treat in my cart the entire time I was at Wal-Mart.  Then I happened to swing back by and saw those.  I stood there debating on which flavor to get for probably 3 minutes. :lol:


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok give me a moment as I try to get this reveal right. Picks to come from my lovely SwapBuddy woot woot!!!!!! Thanks a million @@lacylei!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2014)

Spoiler















OH MY GOSH!!!!!!! I feel so BLESSED!!! My swap buddy was @Lacylei. Words can not describe how truly touched and honored I feel. She not only blessed me but my daughters as well. We were all squealing with joy and excitement. She even remembered my birthday! Internet hugs. Lacy was extremely generous and I say thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Here's what my youngest daughter received:

Phillips earbuds

Pixie lip balm

A book yes! Marked-- she is reading it now. She just finished her last book and loves ready.

Thank you, thank you.

My oldest daughter received:

Dr Scholls High Heel insoles- she was just asking for some so this was a welcome surprise.

Pore deep cleansing- def will be used a lot

Green eyeliner by Sephora which is really cute on her

Just Take My Heart by Mary Higgens Clark on cd-- it is a suspense book cd-- this will be shared!

Thank you for including my children in this they were beyond thrilled. I don't know how you knew but you picked the perfect gifts for both of them. THIS truly moved me beyond words.

Part 1


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2014)

Part 2



Spoiler














NOW!!!! The moment everyone has been waiting for.... MY GIFTS!!!! I am soooo excited.

One of my favorite and stylish villain Cruella De Vil!! I got the elf lookbook! The colors are warm and very pretty. I must admit I have never worn Elf. I am looking forward to creating that will be gorgeous and edgy like Cruella. And... I got lashes!! Yes I love lashes. I only wear them when I am going somewhere special or where I need that extra ump. One pair has rhinestones. I will be wearing these to a wedding this weekend. Yes!

I got this really pretty makeup kit by Afternoon Tea Time. It is my first Fantasy Holic makeup kit. I think I have heard about this somewhere on MuT. I am definitely anxious to try on my lovelies.

I got Dolce and Gabbana in light blue perfume!!! It's a deluxe size. I love Love perfume. I put on perfume to go to bed, yes I love it!!! I don't know if I mention this somewhere but I love this brand. The scents are so elegant and soft.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2014)

Part3



Spoiler











Guess what ladies?!! Lacy made me my own Aunt Flo emergency kit! I thought that was so clever. This is in my purse as we speak. Love It!! It came with everything I might need including the tea and chocolates, lol.

I just started venturing out into bolder looks. Thanks to @@chelsealady from midnight swap and my generous SwapBuddy @@lacylei I am stockpiled.

I got a pretty purple, pink and yellow waterproof eyeliners

Laqa&amp;co lip lube in purple- I will save this for concerts! Katy Perry I am coming for you, lol.

Baby Lips lip balm- some good stuff

A very pretty Lancôme mini eye palette- this is so perfect for traveling. The colors are so pretty. It was all wrapped in sparkly paper in a pretty fuchsia bag.

I don't know how you knew but I love cherry blossom. The scent smells so good. I will use my shower cream tonight after my bath. I haven't tried the new formula from Bath and Body Works prior to this; loving it.

Another body lotion by Gilchrist &amp; Soames- another nice scent to add

Tocca cleopatra hand cream- very nice. I am in body moisturizing heaven!

Ecotools facial sponge- I have never tried this so def excited to try it out. I love ecotools brand.

Lush face and body cleanser- will use this tonight with my new facial sponge! Love it!

Lait-Creme moisturizer- this is actually very moisturizing. I will keep this lil baby for travel.

Now I should know who my buddy is by the astronaut chocolate ice cream with chocolate chips!! Can't wait to eat this. Never had it so this will be a pleasant surprise. Oh did I mention all my lovelies were in this reusable pink and green shopping bag. Did someone say pink and green, lol. This will get used a lot.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2014)

Part 4



Spoiler












Ok as if that was not enough!!!! My SwapBuddy totally totally spoiled me hands down. Now I did say Lacy remembered my birthday. So drum roooollllllsssss!!!!!

MAC wicked eye palette!!! What?!!! Yes!!! My all time favorite LOVE. Now I have the full collection!! Thanks to @@chelsealady and the lovely @@lacylei.

I am sooo done! I was not expecting this. @@lacylei once again, Thank you for you kindness and generousity. I love everything!! You did an amazing job picking out all my lovelies. It's like you know me and my family because our gifts were items that we would have thought to give ourselves. You have made this a wonderful birthday and swap experience. I don't want to be all mushy but I def felt the love and giving spirit. Thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2014)

I will come back on edit when I get the correct user name. Don't ya love my gifts!!! I have to get off for a second but I will return. Please SwapBuddy let us all know your username.

Ok I edit to reveal my wonderful SwapBuddy @@lacylei


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hmmm not sure why the pictures are sideways and upside down. If you are able, one of the mods please correct, thanks.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 5, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Part 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got the whole collection. It really is a nice.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 5, 2014)

@@Jac13 great reveal!! From one villain lover to another that stuff is awesome  :w00t: How sweet that she spoiled your girls too!

Great job @lacylei!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 5, 2014)

@@lacylei Cass is already on chapter 7. She said the book is really good. So yaaaay for another night without TV and for you encouraging reading.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Hmmm not sure why the pictures are sideways and upside down. If you are able, one of the mods please correct, thanks.


If you're posting from your phone (and from your computer as well, I think), the forum wants to post photos landscape.  Period.  There's no way to change it.  And so I am currently editing my own photos in Photobucket because those *will* post upright as applicable.


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> the forum wants to post photos landscape.  Period.  There's no way to change it.


I bet there's an option in the settings the admin can change.  You should see if @@zadidoll can look into that.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2014)

DonnaD said:


> I bet there's an option in the settings the admin can change.  You should see if @@zadidoll can look into that.


Unfortunately, nope.  The last I heard, that came down from @Director.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2014)

Warning:  Super mega box of awesome from @@Kelli ahead!



Spoiler









A Spider-Man box, printed without webbing?  @@Kelli fixed that.  There were instructions to open a certain end and read the card first.  You know you're in for a good time when you see *that* sort of thing!






All of the stuff at first glance out of the box.  I got this far last night and decided I needed to take a shower and get something to eat before I could open anything because this was clearly A Project of the very best kind.  (Note: The SMACK! box had ribbon tied around it when I took it out of the shipping box.  Los gatos stole it.)  I got books!  There's a note that was attached to the front of the Dean Koontz book that I moved to the inside for the purpose of the photo.  I love me some horror and thrillers, but I stopped reading Dean Koontz before this one was published (no real reason.  It just... happened), so I haven't read this one yet, and I have read precisely zero Jeffrey Deaver!  The card didn't make it into the photo, but it said (among other things) to read the postcards in the bottoms of the boxes after opening everything in the given box.  Adventure!  (And I feel bad for my recipient because I'm not that creative.)

So.  First up:  Box o' sample goodies! 






Funny thing:  I have been wondering whether my hair will embrace Pantene, but I'm not willing to buy a whole bottle of it and find out.  And now I don't have to (and I *know* it loves Clear, so that's extra awesome)!  This box had bottles and packets of shampoo, conditioner, skincare, and body wash.  I forgot to go back and take a picture of it all laid out (I *had* to know what was in the other boxes!), but there are several foils under the bottles!  I love trying stuff out!

Next:  The Nailed It! box, all pretty and painted just for me! 














The Maybelline polish is Walk in the Park,  You can't really tell in the photo, but it's green!  Dark, dark, almost black green.  Lovelove*love* dark-almost-black colors, and I somehow didn't have a green one already.  The Sephora X polish is Revolution.  My lighting sucks in the evening, so I can't tell for sure, but I think it's an itty bitty silver glitter, but it also looks like there might be some other glitters in there as well.  I'll have to investigate further this weekend when I can get it under direct sunlight.  And see that mini polish with the white label and blue stuff inside?  IT'S CAPTAIN AMERICA NAIL POLISH!  YES!  I couldn't get a good picture between the fading light and my inability to hold the camera still, so take a gander at this:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/184931866/captain-america-indie-handmade-nail?ref=shop_home_active_16

I LOVE MARVEL MOVIES.  That is all.  And also *thud*.  (And also:  I know what I'm adding to my etsy wishlist next:  The rest of the comic book polishes!)  THE RED CIRCLES!  CAP'S SHIELD!  DOLPHIN NOISES!  The postcard in the Nailed It box (and, yes, totally nailed it!) explained that @@Kelli had a hard time picking out JUST ONE polish for me because "It was like one big 'OMG! Meagan would love that!' shop."  And she's totally right.  I want them all.

Y'know the silly thing?  I had all of the bottles unwrapped and started to take a picture, and then I realized that there were a couple of packets in there, as well!  They were the nail decals, nail wraps, and mani tools (you can never have too many nail files, nail clippers, or tweezers, and since they all match, these tweezers are now officially my mani tweezers!  I'm constantly realizing I have a cat hair in my wet nails, and I could tug it out if only I had some tweezers nearby.  And now I will!)

Okay.  Whew!  SO MUCH AWESOME.  

But.

Then I remembered the SMACK box!





- Revlon Colorburst matte balm in Showy
- Revlon Just Bitten Kissable balm stain in Sweetheart
- NYC CityProof in Metropolitan Mauve
- NYC CityProof in Parsons Pink
- NYX Chunky Dunk in Happy Buddha (the postcard says that it was chosen because of the name, not necessarily the color, and I so indeed love the name so much that I will find a way to make it work!)
- tarte Lipsurgence in elite (look at the itty bitty baby Lipsurgence!  So adorable!  I love it!)
- TokyoMilk Dark lip elixir in Salted Caramel (I have one in La Vie en Rose from Secret Santa.  I love it, but I keep forgetting which bag I last left it in, or maybe it's at work, or, oh, crap, maybe I lost it.  Now I can leave one at work since I spend most of my awake time there anyway!  Also:  Salted Caramel.  It will not interfere with the flavor of my morning coffee or mochas.  Perfect!)

So much awesome.  I don't know which one to use first.

Okay!  All d--  No.  Not all done.  




Notebooks!  I am the Girl of 100 Lists.  Now I have notebooks (Day of the Dead!  I *love* Dia de los Muertos!), notepads, and pens!  And adult Retail Therapy Mad Libs!  And mix cds (currently ripping them to my laptop) with a good chunk of artists I currently listen to and a whole lot I haven't!  And two different blushes!  Josie Maran Pink Escape cheek gelee and 2nd Love cream stick in Flutter.  I'm on a cream blush kick.  I've been eyeing the Maybelline Master Glazes in pink shades, so this is definitely my kind of thing!  And a really cool expandable ponytail holder.  I'm growing my hair out (really, I'm basically just not getting it cut more frequently than once every three months), and it usually goes up in a knot-type thing when I'm at work because I spend too much time messing with it otherwise, and I've been thinking about trying one of these things but hadn't actually bought one yet.  I used it today, and I definitely see more of these in my future! 



So.  There we go!  All of the awesome, and it's ALL MINE!  Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Dashery (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh my applesauce. "Nailed It!" That is too cute!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 5, 2014)

So glad I checked into this thread after my long work day. Today's reveals were simply amazing! You ladies truly are the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited because it's late and I can't spell!


----------



## Kelli (Aug 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Warning:  Super mega box of awesome from @@Kelli ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome! So glad you liked it. You are a blast to shop for and you're such a great presence on Mut!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 6, 2014)

Yea for more happy reveals!  :wub:


----------



## lacylei (Aug 6, 2014)

@@Jac13 im so glad you liked everything. I packed everything up a while ago and kept promising myself I would write a note but.... it just never happened. I was feeling good just getting it into the mail. its been one of those types of months. Im sorry that I didn't get to the letter or card. I wanted to tell you why I picked a few things. The space ice cream is bc im from Houston. The book for your youngest daughter is good and YA but its a little racy for YA imo its a series and a pretty good one. the ear buds I figured if shes like my daughter they get lost and broken ect pretty fast and a spare pair is always good. I struggled with your oldest because I didn't know if she was away at school. I was nerd but I listened to books on tape sometimes on the long drive home to visit family. the tea kit is from meme box and I made the roller ball myself I like the scent too and did not have any sample size so I made one for my purse and one for you.

Im so glad you liked everything I was sooo nervous because this was my first time doing a gift exchange. im sorry to my person that I haven't posted much or given many hints im sure I have made her life harder but.. I am very easy to please!!

Enjoy all your [email protected]@Jac13


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 6, 2014)

I got my box!!!!

@@meaganola was my swap buddy and I am so lucky! At first I was afraid to open it because the mail lady left it on my porch...in the rain. Usually she will put packages in bags, but she didn't this time. I almost cried because I was so afraid the items inside would be ruined. 

But they weren't...Meagan knows how to package stuff - everything was in perfect condition and I am in heaven.

Unfortunately, I have to leave the house in about 12 minutes and I can't post pics, But I will as soon as I get home tonight. 

I love everything!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 6, 2014)

Ack! So crazy and excited that I didn't even say THANK YOU!!! I truly love everything and I can't wait to show everyone what I got. I don't know how I'm supposed to concentrate this evening!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok I am back and ready to reveal all of my lovelies. Prepare to be amazed!



Spoiler



First up...this is what my poor box looked like. I was so scared to open it, but Meaganola's mad packing skills ensured everything was safe and sound.




Meagan wrote me a nice note and I let me know in lieu of snacks (food allergies!), I got a new beverage container...and look what it was! I love it!!! Sorry...it's sideways.




I saw that someone else received one like this and I loved it, so I'm thrilled to have one for myself. This will be going to work with me so that my kids don't steal it.

Inside the Nalgene was a bunch of fun goodies...first up, I opened my first Geek Chic products. And how fun is this...Princess Bride themed! My absolute favorite movie...so fun!




Also inside the Nalgene was this bundle of goodies - Five jars of Glamour Doll Eyes pigments and a Geek Chic Kissing Stuff. As you can see, I already tried out the Kissing Stuff...gorgeous shade. And what gorgeous colors of GDE! I have to be honest...I got some of the GDE for my swap buddy and I was so in love with what I purchased for her that I bought one jar for myself, but it wasn't any of these shades. Yay for color!




And speaking of GDE...look at all of these sample baggies I got! OH. MY. Gosh! I'm so excited to play around with all of these. I cannot even...truly speechless!




Oh and look how pretty the rest of my presents look (I love the mylar paper!)...yes, I still have a bunch more! Actually there may have been a couple more things in the Nalgene, but I kind of lost track, lol.




I had these fun colorful mascaras on my birchbox wish list. I love the Sumita brand and I cannot wait to try these out. My youngest daughter begged me to give her the teal one, but I'm a mean mama and I said no. I may let her borrow it sometime, lol. Oh and I almost bought that Ruffian nail polish a couple of days ago, but I reminded myself of my no-buy and now I have it! Love the Ruby Wing too and can't wait to try it out. My youngest was also eyeballing that. 




Next up...all of the Pacifica. I remember when Meagan talked about going to the warehouse sale and I thought to myself then that I wished she was my swap buddy because I love Pacifica. And guess what my favorite scent is...Tuscan Blood Orange! I'm so excited for this...I also have a Lemongrass spray too. So excited for this!




Check out these gorgeous earrings! I can't wait to wear them...




More Pacifica! My oldest was quite put out that I wouldn't give this to her. Such gorgeous colors...




And finally, a picture of my new eye shadows all opened up...aren't they so gorgeous?!!




I realized that I didn't take a picture of this... but I also received a bottle of Keims Peppermint Macadamia Body Wash and Lush Happy Hippy Body Wash. I loved the Keims shampoo and I can't wait to try this. And Happy Hippy was my very first Lush experience ever and I am so thrilled to have another one!



@meaganola...you have made me so very happy...I can't even believe I got so much awesome stuff. Thank you, thank you, thank you! You are the best!!!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 6, 2014)

Woo hoo for awesome reveals!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 6, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Ok I am back and ready to reveal all of my lovelies. Prepare to be amazed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great reveal. Sounds like it was like me with my daughter. Leave all my pretties alone!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 6, 2014)

Such fun stuff! I've been eyeing those princess bride colors! I need them in my life after seeing them in your pics! What a wonderful box of goodies!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Ok I am back and ready to reveal all of my lovelies. Prepare to be amazed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! It was me!  I'm drinking out of that bottle right now!  It's so much fun to decide if I just want an "Austen" of water or if I'm super-thirsty, a Tolstoy of water!  I love all the pretties you got and I think I need the Princess Bride shadows now too! and maybe the teal mascara...  @@meaganola is pretty much the bestest ever!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 6, 2014)

Hooray for all the happy!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 6, 2014)

lacylei said:


> @@Jac13 im so glad you liked everything. I packed everything up a while ago and kept promising myself I would write a note but.... it just never happened. I was feeling good just getting it into the mail. its been one of those types of months. Im sorry that I didn't get to the letter or card. I wanted to tell you why I picked a few things. The space ice cream is bc im from Houston. The book for your youngest daughter is good and YA but its a little racy for YA imo its a series and a pretty good one. the ear buds I figured if shes like my daughter they get lost and broken ect pretty fast and a spare pair is always good. I struggled with your oldest because I didn't know if she was away at school. I was nerd but I listened to books on tape sometimes on the long drive home to visit family. the tea kit is from meme box and I made the roller ball myself I like the scent too and did not have any sample size so I made one for my purse and one for you.
> 
> Im so glad you liked everything I was sooo nervous because this was my first time doing a gift exchange. im sorry to my person that I haven't posted much or given many hints im sure I have made her life harder but.. I am very easy to please!!
> 
> Enjoy all your ][email protected]@Jac13


No worries! It was just a joy to get a thoughtful package. My daughter has completed her book so I will read it next. Yes, she the earbuds are def good for backup. With school starting, she can keep them in the car or in one of her bags. My other daughter will prob listen to the books late at night or morning. I was nervous about my first exchange which was last year's Secret Santa but it turned out to be lots of fun. I am sure your person found a way around to pick lovely items for you. I can't wait to see your gifts. Thanks again for everything.


----------



## Dashery (Aug 6, 2014)

Princess Bride theme? That is awesome! Great job!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 6, 2014)

I seriously don't even know where to start.  @ was my buddy and to heck with the Hogwarts sorting hat...I think @@Babs28 must have the most magical hat in the world.  It has come up with some absolutely perfect pairings and I was one of the lucky ones to get the perfect buddy for me.  During my first couple of months on MUT, Jess and I did a swap that turned into a very long and detailed exchange of messages.  We shared our love of lippies and NARS (although I am a wee bit more obsessed with the brand than she is) and she let me share a very personal part of me.  It was a conversation that touched me deeply.  So I was absolutely thrilled when my son told me that I had a box waiting for me that had been shipped from Milwaukee.  I actually sat in my driveway for a few minutes when i got home afraid to come inside, because I knew I was going to be crying momentarily   :blush:



Spoiler



 First I was greeted by the pretty orange envelope with the white daisy that said open me first.  Jess welcomed me to my first MUT big-swap and told me what a joy I had been to shop for.  





First up I opened something labeled"Give it a second chance.  I love this."  She had sent me a Beauty Blender.  I had gone back and forth on trying on of these.  I had actually purchased one last Spring, held on to it for a month or so afraid to try it, and ended up returning it unopened.  I have had second thoughts ever since.  I am so excited to finally give it a try.  Next up was Tarte blush in flush.  I have wanted to try these Tarte blushes so badly.  I have tried setting up so many different trades for one at that other place, but all have fallen through.  I could have stopped right now and been a very happy girl.  Next I opened this beautiful pink Cargo blush.  Cargo is a brand I don't have a lot of experience with, but everything I have tried I have loved.  I have a peach blush like this that is one of my favorites.  I can't wait to try the pink.  Next I opened another Tarte blush and I couldn't believe how Jess was spoiling me!  But I looked a little closer and realized this one was the energy blush that adapts to compliment your skin tone.  I wanted this so badly, but waited too long to order it and they were sold out.  A quick swatch on my hand revealed the most gorgeous pink with a slight peachy sheen.  Beautiful.  Next up was a package labeled "My HG seriously love this."  It was the MUFE HI Def Powder.  I can't wait to try this!  Powder is one thing I feel like I need to upgrade in my make-up arsenal.  I have tried several higher end products, but have yet to find anything I like as much as my L'Oreal True Match.  I am hoping this is the one.  Then with a note about how we both loved this brand, I opened the Tarte lipsurgence in Tipsy. I love the lipsurgences and this is a color I did not have.  Last in this picture was the Philip B Deep Conditioning Creme Rinse.  I had gotten samples of Philip B gel in a sub box and loved the hold.  I ordered some hair spray and Mauie Wowie Beach Mist from a Haute Look sale and loved those as well.  I had been wanting to try shampoo and conditioner in this line, but my hair is very picky for shampoo and conditioner.  These are a little pricier, so I didn't want to invest without trying first.  The company won't let you order samples, they direct you to their retailers.  Well, no one in my area carried their products, so I was super excited to get this to try.




And this picture is where I seriously started to loose it.  Next up was this NARS shadow from the Guy Bourdin collection.  It had a note that read "a beast to find but well worth it."  And that is when things just kind of stopped.  Inside was the most beautiful shadow color, Cambodia.  It was so pretty I was afraid to touch it.  I grabbed my computer to look up swatches.  And I saw the most perfect color for me.  I sat and just stared at it for a little while.  My obsession with NARS had not started until last February or March, I had never even seen anything in the Guy Bourdin collection.  I didn't know that this perfect shadow was out there.  My picture does not even give this coppery, reddish beauty it's due.  Go look at the swatches.  Gorgeous!  I had to stop right then and send Jess a PM.  And while I am PMing her, my son brings me a plate of freshly cooked bacon.  I swear, that moment may have been the best night of my life.  Bacon and perfect eyeshadow. Does it get any better than that??? (we have a favorite expression at our house "I love you more than Bacon.")  When I eventually could breathe again, I reached for a package labeled "from one fan to another".  And that held this pretty NARS gloss in Priscilla.  I think Jess had taped about this in the enablers thread and asked if she should place a second order for her swap buddy and I think I may have encouraged her to do so.  I am glad I did, because I snoozed and missed out on that deal!  Next I opened the Givenchy lipstick in Rose Dressing.  It had a note that she loved this color.  Well Jess, I love this color too. In fact I love it so much mine was getting close to being gone.  So I am VERY happy to have another.  Fun fact, I got my first one when I talked your swap buddy @@SaraP into doing her first ever trade.




After I was done opening all of my gifts, my son reminded me I was overdue in taking him to dinner.  I quickly swept everything back in to the box as one of my dogs has been known to eat my make-up.  And honestly I can't remember the order on the rest of what I opened, and I am not sure I have all of the notes right.  So these last two pictures I just put all of the lippies in one and everything else in the other.  Jouer is a brand that I see a lot of you post about, but I had never tried.  Jess ordered the puttin' on the glitz set for me.  It came with three of the cutest mini glosses and a very pretty little bag.  There was another mini Jouer, a Buxom (which is one of my favorite brands), a yummy smelling vanilla blame, fresh's Sugar Rose (I think this was the Rogue extra from the recent Sephora fresh code, I am not Rogue and had been wanting to try this), Naked gloss in Lovechild (which is the color I have been tempted by), benetint, the Too Faced lip primer (I have never tried a lip primer) and two of the glosses from the Sephora set of gloss and polish.  I wanted these so much.  I couldn't justify getting them for myself though because I never wear polish.  I love Hourglass lip products, and isn't this pinkish/purple color of the Bite gloss to die for?




And yes, there is more.  Josie Maran Argan Oil.  I am a big fan of Argan Oil, but have not tried Josie Maran yet.  Everyone seems to have good things to say about it, so I am excited to finally get a chance to try it.  Too Faced Shadow Insurance.  I am a little ashamed to admit that I didn't even know eye shadow primer existed until earlier this year.  I tried the Urban Decay first because that seemed to be what everyone was using and hated it.  It made my shadows crease almost instantly.  I looked like an aging hooker (not that there is anything wrong with looking like an aging hooker, just not the look I was going for    )  Anyway, next up I tried the NARS eye primer and it is the only other one I have used. I am looking forward to seeing the differences in primers.  I am extra excited because I have started using a lot of indie pigments and they really need a good primer underneath.  Jess also sent a bottle of Jo Malone in Grapefruit.  This is another brand I hear a lot of good things about.  I can't find this brand at any of the local department stores, and fragrance has a tendency to turn on me so I have been hesitant to order without trying first.  I wasn't sure about the grapefruit scent.  But I put this on before dinner and I really like it.  Bonus, the "man of the moment" is fond of the scent.  I had been wanting to try the Liz Earle cleansing kit for quite some time.  I was really touched that Jess sent this to me because it included a note that she had been wanting to try it too.  How is that for a buddy?  She thought of me first!  I love macarons and I think these little macaron trinket boxes from the Birchbox store are just adorable.  I saw that someone had put their Sephora meteorites sample in their box, and I think I will do the same.  I am going to feel extra fancy every time I open this box for powder.  Next up was this set of Coastal Scent eye brushes.  I recently received my first Coastal scent brush from Ipsy.  I find that I am reaching for it more than any of my other eye brushes.  I am super excited to have some other brushes from this brand.  I am obsessed with highlighters and illuminators.  I have not tried Benefit's Sunbeam yet.  I am pretty excited to see what it can do.  Then there were four adorable fizzy little bath bombs.  I can't wait to try these out.  I LOVE baths.  Jess also included a Urban Decay liner in a very pretty blue.  Blue was about the only liner color I didn't have.  And last was the "Open Last" note.  I want to keep the contents of the note just for me (I'm selfish that way) but I will tell you Jess has touched me deeply.  She did say that the theme of the box was "OMG, let's spoil Mari" and spoil me she did!"

I just realized that in the rush to keep the dog from eating the pretties while I was at dinner, the foils got swept a different direction and did not make it into the picture.  Jess included very thoughtful foils as well.  Hand, body and face creams from L'Occitane.  I love this brand.  Clinque clearing gel.  Fab Ultre repair cream.  And from Kiehl's something I have never heard of...a scalp exfoliator.  I am going to have to put my glasses on and read this one.  I am pretty intrigued!



Jess, seriously I cannot thank you enough.  I have loved the whole summer of my first big swap.  I know how much fun I had shopping for my buddy.  I really lost track of the fact that someone else was thinking of me and doing the same things for me.  And now that we are at the end and this box of fabulousness is in front of me I start thinking about your summer.  You finished and defended a thesis.  You traveled the country on job interviews.  You accepted your first "real" job.  You found a new place to live.  You packed up your apartment.  And while I was opening all of my pretties you were busy cleaning your place as you prepare to leave Milwaukee for the next chapter of your life.  I am just overwhelmed that in the midst of all that, you did all of this for me...someone you have never met.  What a kind, generous and thoughtful person your are.  You may "want all the pretties" but you sure don't need them, because your beauty truly shines from within and just radiates out!  Thank you. :hugs3:   :luv:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2014)

Yay, @@jesemiaud!  It was a blast shopping for you!  So glad the box made it, but, yow, after seeing that box, I kind of can't believe that it actually made it!  I don't exactly live in a dry area, so I automatically prepare packages as if they *are* going to get wet (permanent marker on the box, tape over the addresses), but that is ridiculous!  Funny thing:  I half-jokingly thought to myself, "Well, if the box gets wet, at least that shadows are safe in the bottle."  Little did I know that would become an actual concern! 

And when I saw that The Princess Bride was your favorite movie, I knew I had to get Kissing Stuff since that was part of the As You Wish collection -- but the rest of the collection had been discontinued last year, so I was bummed about the fact that they weren't available.  BUT THEN!  They brought them back just in time to order them before the shipping deadline!  MEANT TO BE!  I always get nervous when I have to pick things out for other people, but this stuff just *felt* right.  So happy you liked things!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 7, 2014)

Okay, so my box had a little guest appearance.  I didn't include this in the first post, because I thought Jess deserved a post to herself.  But @ enlisted the help of a very special roadie.  This roadie has special talents that I had admired, as had Jess.  According to Jess @@trekkersangel had been instrumental in helping with the stalking and was happy to include a little something she made just for me.



Spoiler






I had posted about my daughter referring to her last summer as "the summer of the cupcake."  Dani made me these adorable kitchen towels with cupcakes.  Her note indicated that she tried to make them with Elizabeth's favorite colors.  My camera did not pic up the colors very well, but the towels are a very bright sunshiny yellow.  nd the cupcakes are mostly hot pink and orange.  Elizabeth had a scarf that she loved, and I hated.  She wore this scarf in some of her senior pictures.  The pattern on one of the cupcakes reminds me so much of that scarf.  Dani, thank you so much.  These towels are just perfect!






I can't believe how lucky I am to have had a "guest" visit my box with a special gift she made just for me.  Dani, thank you so much for your thoughtfulness.  It really touched my heart.   :wub:


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 7, 2014)

You guys! Stop making me get all schmoopy in the middle of my shift. My patients are going to wonder why their nurse is sniffling and a little damp in the eyeball vicinity. Such sweet gifts, and such wonderful thought put into them.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 7, 2014)

@usofjessamerica &amp; @trekkersangel Wow great job, so very perfect! 

@@marigoldsue You had me laughing and crying! Man of the moment had me cracking up, girl you crazy! Your daughter is beautiful and the towels are such a lovely reminder of her!!


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 7, 2014)

These reveals have been utterly fabulous!   So much thoughtfulness and creativity it astounds me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay, @@jesemiaud!  It was a blast shopping for you!  So glad the box made it, but, yow, after seeing that box, I kind of can't believe that it actually made it!  I don't exactly live in a dry area, so I automatically prepare packages as if they *are* going to get wet (permanent marker on the box, tape over the addresses), but that is ridiculous!  Funny thing:  I half-jokingly thought to myself, "Well, if the box gets wet, at least that shadows are safe in the bottle."  Little did I know that would become an actual concern!
> 
> And when I saw that The Princess Bride was your favorite movie, I knew I had to get Kissing Stuff since that was part of the As You Wish collection -- but the rest of the collection had been discontinued last year, so I was bummed about the fact that they weren't available.  BUT THEN!  They brought them back just in time to order them before the shipping deadline!  MEANT TO BE!  I always get nervous when I have to pick things out for other people, but this stuff just *felt* right.  So happy you liked things!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Definitely meant to be! I'm so thrilled...Thanks so much again!


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 7, 2014)

Goodies from @@sstich79 have arrived. Reveal coming in just a bit. I haven't even opened anything yet and I want to cry. So incredibly generous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 7, 2014)

I am so completely overwhelmed right now in a totally good way. @sstich79, thank you so _so_ much for such an amazing box of stuff. You have such a kind and generous spirit and I am in awe of the things you gathered for me. Your stalking prowess is amazing!

Part I:





Spoiler






When I opened the box, I was so excited to see everything wrapped. The coordinating paper and decorations were so cute! There were little notes attached to every item, which made me laugh, even when I was nearly moved to tears by how much thought and effort went into this gift.




Look at all this stuff! I stood there for a minute just staring. I almost didn't want to open it because I didn't want to mess up the packaging that @sstich79 obviously spent so much time assembling. 




The first things I opened were an Eyes on the 60s palette from BH Cosmetics, a BeautyUK pearl manicure set, and some loose pigments from Glamour Doll Eyes. The palette looks so pretty and I'm excited to use it. I've never had any loose pigments, so those will be fun to work with. And the colors were dramatic and beautiful. The nail polish will be put to good use; I'd polish my nails daily if I had the time. 




Starburst jelly beans are my favorite! I'm munching on the bag as I type this. And the pig spatula is so so cute. I love to bake and I love stuff cutesy farm animal stuff, so this will most likely be my new favorite silicone spatula. (The others I have are plain and boring!




There were so many things in my package I'd never tried before. Rainbow Honey is one of them. There were two little soaps, a lip balm, and three polishes. I am excited to try the polish. I love glitter! I had to include some of the notes attached to each product. They were adorable and made me laugh many times.


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 7, 2014)

Part II:



Spoiler






What a cute little Christmas ornament. I love handmade gifts. 




Next were two BH cosmetics shadow singles and a Smashbox cream blush trio. The colors are all lovely. I'm really excited to try the blush, even though the cream aspect scares me just a little. 




She stalked me and saw that I love Memebox, so she sent two Tony Moly products: a peach hand cream and a lip scrub. My Lush lip scrub is nearly empty, so I'll be putting that item to use very soon.




I'm a cheapskate and can never bring myself to buy Butter London polish, but I always wanted to try them. I just polished my nails last night, but I'll be testing these out later this evening!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 7, 2014)

How cute is that Tony Moly!!!


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 7, 2014)

Part III:



Spoiler






The notes were so thoughtful and cute. There was one tag on the outside with four lines of a limerick, then the final line revealing the product was wrapped up with the gift. I can only imagine how much time was spent coming up with all of this. Super creative and fun.




Inside the lip bag where a whole host of lip products: a Naked gloss, a Melted mini, a Hawaiian tropic balm (which I'm sure will soothe my dry lips), a Pacifica tint, a Laura Geller lipstick, and a Lord &amp; Berry crayon. I'm addicted to lip products so this should help curb my buying addiction for a bit.




I saved this almost to the end because I thought maybe I knew what it was from the tag. And it was! This has been the #1 item on my want list for a while. I can't wait to use it!




Ariel is my favorite Disney princess. I was a bit upset when these came out because there isn't a Walgreen's near me and I couldn't find them online. Not sure if I'll actually use this or just stare at how pretty it is.




And that's all the gifts! I forgot to take a picture of the Tony Moly face mask and the cute little owl notepad I got as well. 



Thanks again to @sstich79 for everything. I loved it and will be gushing about it for days. &lt;3


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 7, 2014)

wadedl said:


> How cute is that Tony Moly!!!


I want to buy all the Tony Moly just for the packaging!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 7, 2014)

Not only are the gifts fabulous, but @sstitch79 has such pretty handwriting!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 7, 2014)

I hate to break it to you ladies, but I really did have the best swap buddy on the planet.  @@marigoldsue took me to an ocean wonderland themed gift &amp; it totally "rocked my boat!!!!"  It was incredible.  Seriously Ladies. . . I just experience Christmas!!!



Spoiler



So Mari &amp; I go way back.  We've been chatting it up all summer long.  I love her so much that I made her some cupcake kitchen towels (to remind her of her sweet daughter that passed away a few years ago) &amp; sent it with jess to put in her swap buddy package.  I've been reading Mari's comments this whole time trying to figure out who she had because I just knew it wasn't me.  She kept saying she wished her person would post a picture of themselves so she'd know what they looked like.  I have several pictures of me on here so it couldn't possibly be me.  She even messaged me this morning for my address!!!  I was SO sure she wasn't my swap buddy.  What a stinker.  She sure surprised me big time.

So, THIS is what showed up on my doorstep this afternoon. . . 




Yes, that's THREE BOXES of magic.  The cupcake box was for my kiddos &amp; the other 2 (pirates &amp; Ariel) were my under the sea boxes of magical treasures.  And they were FULL.

For each of my kids she send 2 gifts.  The boys each got a bath sponge &amp; bath soaps in their favorite Pixar characters.  They LOVED them.  And for the girls, she got each of them a beautiful cupcake necklace (in remembrance of "the summer of cupcakes" her daughter loved) &amp; smelly fingernail polish.  They were over the moon over it.  They couldn't believe MOMMY'S FRIEND would send them presents.




After they were happy with their gifts, I started pulling out all of mine. . . 




Holy COW!!!  All beautifully wrapped in corals &amp; teals (my two favorite colors of all time).  It was AMAZING.



Sorry guys, this will have to suffice for now.  I've got to feed my kids &amp; then I have a 2 hour meeting afterward.  But I'll finish my amazing reveal as soon as I get back!!!!  SO EXCITING.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh wow, I am loving all these reveals! Such amazing gifts! I really really hope I get to participate &amp; post a reveal of my own...wish me luck trying to track down my package tomorrow and hope it was just misdelivered or something (and can be recovered) and not stolen...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Aug 7, 2014)

@@msambrosia what a fun package!! So many new eye looks to try out  :w00t:  I seriously can't believe the shell ornament made it safely, it looks so delicate. 

@sstich79 Great job!! I need that Tony Moly in my life, if only for the cuteness factor.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 7, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Oh wow, I am loving all these reveals! Such amazing gifts! I really really hope I get to participate &amp; post a reveal of my own...wish me luck trying to track down my package tomorrow and hope it was just misdelivered or something (and can be recovered) and not stolen...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good luck in finding it.


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 7, 2014)

Part 1 of my Under the Sea Adventure:



Spoiler



Right on top of all the packages was my card (with an Ariel/Doctor Who mash up), an I love makeup sticker, &amp; two AMAZING Doctor Who/Rapunzel/Frozen mash up stickers from that artist on etsy that is just amazing.  I'm kind of a Doctor Who fanatic as well as a Disney collector.  This artist makes things right up my alley!!!





Next I noticed all sorts of yummy goodies scattered throughout the boxes.  I got some Cowtown BBQ Sauce (who doesn't love a good BBQ sauce?) &amp; Cowtown BBQ Seasoning.  There was some Williams Chili Seasoning which is supposed to be beyond amazing.  I'm excited to try the Margarita's Taco Seasoning (we have Taco Tuesday every week - Thank you Lego Movie) so we'll eat this right up.  The Cherry Mash sounds amazing as does the Valomilk (melty marshmallow covered chocolate balls).  My 6 year old daughter claimed the Ariel PEZ Dispenser, &amp; the best thing there was my all time favorite treat: Lubeck Marzipan that I used to LOVE when I lived in Germany.  I could have been done opening right here &amp; died happy.  But no, there was a TON more.




Each of my gifts was numbered 1-20 (plus an open me last gift) &amp; each one had a cute little explanation as to why she picked those themes as well as why they tied into an Under The Sea theme which was SO clever!!!  I took pictures of my gifts in groupings (otherwise I really would be posting a hundred pics), so enjoy my many Under the Sea treasures:

I'm in love with Vasanti everything.  I got Brighten Up in my Birchbox a while back &amp; fell in love.  Now I have a full size as well as the Detox Facial Cleanser!!!  (In my note with these it said "You'll have your looks, your pretty face" &amp; my girls finished it off "&amp; don't underestimate the use of BODY LANGUAGE!"  ha ha ha.  Both Vasanti items are to help my "pretty face."  SO CUTE.  Then I got a coastal scents eye brush set, a Clinique foundation brush, some polka dot tweezers (LOVE polka dots), &amp; a gorgeous mermaid skin compact mirror for my purse.  She said these were my "dinglehoppers!"




Next came an assortment of blushes &amp; face cleansers, serums, &amp; creams.  (Ariel's face glows with the blush of youth)  These little individual packaged blushes are really cool.  Each one is a different color blush &amp; there's just enough in there for probably a week's worth of blush.  I'm taking some of these on vacation with me next week.  The Clinique blush reminded her of her daughter &amp; is her favorite so I'm very humbled to own one too.  I'm super excited about the variety of face soaps (hooray SUKI, my favorite) &amp; I got a kick out of the SNOW WHITE cream (she imagined Ariel would be friends with Snow White).




Next came the ARIEL Beauty Book by ELF.  What's NOT to love about this?  It's GORGEOUS!!









Okay, so I got dinner done &amp; was able to start my reveal, but now I have my 2 hour meeting.  Be back soon.  I promise!!!  More Under the Sea GORGEOUSNESS coming soon.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 7, 2014)

How creative!!!!


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 7, 2014)

@@SaraP, the shell ornaments are surprisingly a good bit sturdier than they look... there's a big ol' wad of glue holding it all together beneath that center shell. Still, I was nervous about the shipping after seeing all the damaged packages lately!

@@msambrosia, I had fun putting your package together and writing my goofy limericks, and I hope you enjoy the contents! I just really wish that stupid Galaxy Chic palette had come back in stock in time to get it for you, because I looooooove that palette and would've loved to send the whole thing since it was on your wish list, instead of just rounding up a couple of samples from it. Maybe I'll get you again for Secret Santa and send it then. ;-)

(Edited because you sign emails, not posts. I need sleep.)


----------



## Kelli (Aug 7, 2014)

@@msambrosia what a great gift! I have been eyeing that Eye on the 60's palette since it came out, as well as the revealed! So much awesomeness! @@sstich79 what great wrapping and the sayings are soooo cool! Awesome job!

@@trekkersangel so much blonde adorableness in your family! Your kiddos are such cuties. Can't wait to see the amazingness Mari showered upon you! You deserve it!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm back. . . talk about rushing a meeting.  ha ha ha.  I needed to get back to what was REALLY important: this amazing reveal.

Part 2 of my Under the Sea Adventure:



Spoiler



Next came some cute sticky notes in my favorite colors &amp; sticky "D" (for Dani).  Mari explained that living in water would make a mermaid's skin really dry so she sent me some things to help with that.  The strawberry hand cream smells SO GOOD I could eat it.  And I've been wanting to try the L'Occitane Hand Creams for a white now.  Of course she sent me THREE of them to play with.  She talked about Ariel's INDEPENDENCE so she sent me several goodies from "INDIE" companies that she knew I'd love!!!  There was a cute Glamour Doll Eyes bag with Mermaid Plumage &amp; Pipe Dream eye pigments.  I just started using Indie's &amp; I LOVE GDE.  She send some FOIL ME which I need REALLY bad &amp; it's sold out until they re-formulate it.  There were several pigments in baggies as well as a cupcake frosting pink pigment from Fyrinnae as well as a mini lip gloss &amp; Pixie Epoxy to hold the glitter on my eyes.  There were some fabulous Impulse Cosmetic lipstick samples as well.  Oh!  And 2 tinted lip balms (one for GDE &amp; other from Hello Waffle).  Whoa!  Lots of stuff to play with.




Next I opened a bunch of highlighters.  I don't know much about highlighters &amp; Mari is the queen of highlighting.  I got a full sized High Beam, A City Color White Gold, &amp; some Stila samples.  Then I opened up a fun package full of masks (aka eye patches fer 'me pirate side).  There was a sleep mask (POLKA DOTS), some face masks, &amp; a food mask that is supposed to be amazing!!




I died when I opened up the next item.  A TARDIS necklace.  How adorable is that?  I will wear it forever!!  The only gift that didn't make the trip in one piece was this poor Minnie Mouse Garden Stake.  But no worries, my hubby the fixer-upper fixed her right up with some strong glue &amp; she's ready to guard my flowers for me.  I'm a HUGE Mickey/Minnie fan so this was great.  I love she added that if Ariel were to leave the sea &amp; have a garden of her own on the main land she might like to have her friend Minnie watching over her garden.  Minnie will definitely be watching over my garden.  Next she talked about Ariel's beautiful red hair &amp; that even for her there are times it needs to be tamed.  She sent me a coral flower, a polka dot hair tie, &amp; an Ariel headband.  SO CUTE.




What Under the Sea themed box would be complete without a sparkly polish called Sea Star?  Oh my goodness I'm in LOVE with this nail color from Rainbow Honey.  It's perfect for me.  I LOVE IT SO MUCH.  She sent me several nail goodies.  I cried when I saw the middle polish rom Flash Lacquer called "Off to Paris."  It reminds me of the time my hubby &amp; I kissed under the Eiffel Tower in the rain.  I shared that story on this forum.  I love that she bought me things based off my ramblings on the thread.  All the colors are GORGEOUS aren't they?




"You've got no troubles, life is the bubbles, under the sea!"  I love how she tied it all to the theme.  This was a cute floral bag filled with bath fun.  A cupcake poof (in celebration of her daughter), some exfoliating gloves, a bath bomb, some soap, my first Haus of Gloi scrubs &amp; this HUGE treasure chest solid bubble bath from Fortune Cookie Soap.  (It smells like Captain Crunch. . . for real it does!"  This whole theme thing had me giggling at this point.  SO FUN.




Then I opened up a package without a number on it, but I'm guessing it was supposed to be opened with my beautiful eyeshadow palette to go along with dressing up my eyes.  TONS of fun colorful eyeliners!!!  I love them all.  Look at those BLUES!!  Gorgeous!!!  I can't wait to play with them.  Next was a package of a local company called Indigo Wild.  They make soaps &amp; other body things.  All of the goat's milk soap smell amazing!!!  The mis &amp; the spray wash are SO fun, &amp; the rubs have the most soothing &amp; relaxing smell.  The Ariel shell actually went with the next set of gifts so stay tuned. . .


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 7, 2014)

My Under the Sea Adventure Part 3:



Spoiler



Inside the adorable Ariel shell was an entire collection of MUSIC. . . really. . . MUSIC.    Ariel loves music &amp; so do I (I'm a music teacher &amp; play 26 musical instruments).  This gift was right up my alley.  It was Hello Waffle's Musician's Collection eyeshadow pigments: Aren't these fun?  Look at the names!  My favorite composers.  I love this 1000 times.




"Go on &amp; kiss the girl. . . "  I knew exactly what I'd find inside this little tin.  LIPSTICK!!!  Look at all the deliciously gorgeous lip goodies she sent me.  I can't wait to use them ALL.  Oh, &amp; I especially love the pink bubble gum lip scrub from Fortune Cookie Soap!!!!




Next was this HUGE coral colored bag (which I'm in LOVE with) full of Mari's Favorite things.  "Wouldn't you think I'm the girl, the girl who has everything!"  Now I feel like I really do have EVERYTHING.  This was a really fun bag to open.  These are all of her favorite things that she uses every day.  I can't wait to try it all out.  I love The Balm, but don't have any of their things.  Cindy-Loumanizer, Instain Blush, &amp; Hot Mama are going to be staples for me.  She loves the Kat Von D shade shifter shadows so I'm THRILLED to try this out.  I love duo chrome anything.  I've never had MAC anything either so this lip glass is new for me too.  Mari loves the NARS paint pots &amp; NARS illuminators so she got me full sizes of her favorite of each &amp; then samples of all the rest.    SO FUN.  Then there were samples of some NARS primers &amp; tinted moisturizers, lip glosses, mascara, a LUSH shower gel, all sorts of things.  I can't wait to play with it all.




Second to last was Mari's favorite CD.  (Oh goodness, I forgot to take a picture of this one!)  It's Paul Clark &amp; the CD is "Private World."  I love this.  I can't wait to listen to it.  I love getting to know other people through their loves.  This was such a fun added personal touch to my gifts.

My last gift was probably my favorite.  I'm a big nerd. . . a REALLY BIG NERD.  I like nerdy things &amp; so when I opened this I literally cried.  The 10th doctor is my very favorite &amp; the fireplace episodes with him are some of my favorite as well.  But to have Hermione on the other side of that fireplace just made this bag worth a million bucks to me.  I'm a HUGE Potter fan.  (Hello, my last name is POTTER for heavens sakes!).  This was the perfect picture EVER.  And if you can't tell it's a gorgeous BAG for me to carry all my stuff in.  I love this SO much.




And here is ALL my goodies all put together.  Pretty incredible isn't it?  I'm still dumbfounded by it all.  I can't wait to PLAY tomorrow!!!!






Thank you @@marigoldsue  I'm still in shock at how much thought &amp; effort went into this gift.  I'm so incredibly grateful for all of it &amp; even more than that, I'm grateful for your friendship.  It's SO fun so have such a good friend as my swap buddy.  It added another level of excitement to this whole experience for me.  Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 7, 2014)

@@trekkersangel @@marigoldsue OMG what an amazing reveal! That is some epic Indie loot for sure! And what a great idea for a theme, I wish I had thought of something that cute!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 7, 2014)

@@marigoldsue Epic


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 7, 2014)

Dang!!! @trekkersangel @marigoldsue phenomenal!


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 7, 2014)

Holy crap! @@marigoldsue, I bow to your gifting awesomeness. @@trekkersangel, what a lucky lady... now you are indeed "the girl who has everything," aren't you? ;-)


----------



## BSquared (Aug 7, 2014)

Holllyyyy mother of god. That hello waffles musician collection was my first indie purchase!! They are SO gorgeous, what an amazing present!!


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 7, 2014)

wadedl said:


> @@marigoldsue Epic


@trekkersangel @marigoldsue This. Exactly!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Great gifts ladies! So thoughtful and generous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait go get mine!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Aug 8, 2014)

So I haven't been online much lately due to real life stuff. Summer classes &amp; work are such a bad mix lol but @@Lolo22 still managed to stalk &amp; get me the perfect gift! I got home and saw a huge box waiting for me, I literally stopped everything and sat down on the floor and started unpacking LOL. So here it is:



Spoiler



It just looks so pretty!

Carols daughter! I've always wanted to try that brand but never gotten around to it. &amp; the philosophy smells amazing

Mascaras! I'm excited to try the they're real! I've never heard of the other two but I feel like I'm the only person that's always excited to try out new mascaras

Omg macaroons! It's taking all of my willpower right now to not eat all of them

Nail polish! I've been meaning to try the triple shines from Sally Hansen. The colors look gorgeous especially the indie polish I'm so excited to try them out.

Omg @@Lolo22 seriously spoiled me! Look how many pretty new lip stuff! I've been dying to try out the melted berry &amp; she got it for me! I LOVE the nyx butter lipsticks and I don't have these two shades yet so I'm so excited &amp; the em lip balm is gorgeous! I've tried the Chapstick &amp; stainiac and really enjoyed them so I'm really happy to have extras.

I've been dying to try out glamour doll eyes but always feel intimidated to do it since I feel like I would make such a mess but the blush looks so gorgeous! Hopefully I don't spill it all over the place lol

Then there's the Josie maran cheek gelee! I seriously almost bought the summer favorites(was that the name? Lol) just to try out this product and the DL polish. &amp; then there's the mally, omg I LOVE the shade! And the packaging is so pretty

@@Lolo22 is such an amazing stalker! I wanted to try these out when birchbox sampled them, they're not greasy at all &amp; they smell so good.

Eek! Pacifica! The packaging is so pretty and it smells soooo good &amp; how adorable is the nail clipper?!

I screamed a little when I saw this lol I LOVE brushes &amp; I wanted to get these when they were on sale at ulta but they went out of stock before I could get the chance. @@Lolo22 is seriously amazing

Look at how cute this bag is! It's so perfect for grocery shopping or even going to the beach!

Just when you thought it was over, nope there's more! I'm so excited to try out these products especially the deva curl. I have naturally wavy hair but I always straighten it because I don't like how it looks natural, but hopefully these products can cut some serious time out of my hair routine.

I love the ulta liners because the pigmentation is amazing for the price &amp; look urban decay! I'm so excited to try all of these out.

And finally everything all in one picture! @@Lolo22 thank you so much I loved everything &amp; you're amazing for putting this much thought &amp; effort into it!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 8, 2014)

:sunshine:  That melted is so pretty!!! How fun  :w00t:  I love this  :sunshine:


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 8, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> So I haven't been online much lately due to real life stuff. Summer classes &amp; work are such a bad mix lol but @@Lolo22 still managed to stalk &amp; get me the perfect gift! I got home and saw a huge box waiting for me, I literally stopped everything and sat down on the floor and started unpacking LOL. So here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay so glad you like it! I hope you have fun with everything!!


----------



## marigoldsue (Aug 8, 2014)

@@trekkersangel I was so lucky to have you to shop for!  You gave the perfect amount of hints and guidance that made it pretty easy (okay, maybe too easy...lol) to find things I thought you would like.  Thank you for making this so fun for me.  I think your level of participation and involvement not only in the summerswap, but in other places on MUT really helped me get to know you.  And that is what made this whole experience fun for me.  Sure shopping and gift giving/receiving is fun.  But getting to know someone and making a new friend, that is what I have treasured most.  :luv:

Oh and the "girl who has everything" quote was me poking fun at myself.  That bag was STUFFED full of things I use on a regular basis.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 8, 2014)

@marigoldsue What an amazing gift! You really did go all out!

@trekkersangel  And you, Dana, totally deserve it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 8, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> My last gift was probably my favorite.  I'm a big nerd. . . a REALLY BIG NERD.  I like nerdy things &amp; so when I opened this I literally cried.  The 10th doctor is my very favorite &amp; the fireplace episodes with him are some of my favorite as well.  But to have Hermione on the other side of that fireplace just made this bag worth a million bucks to me.  I'm a HUGE Potter fan.  (Hello, my last name is POTTER for heavens sakes!).  This was the perfect picture EVER.  And if you can't tell it's a gorgeous BAG for me to carry all my stuff in.  I love this SO much.



I'm so glad you love this bag cause i got to help!!!! yay  @@marigoldsue  you are awesome and amazing!!! thank you for letting me help even a little!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 8, 2014)

Yea!!!! It will take a few minutes to sort out this reveal. (OK, some mod will have to do a spoiler for me, I know how to do it, but it is not working with these photos.)

My fantastic SS Budy was @@wadedl!  Paula's Choice, Benefit, and London teas OH MY!!  My co workers had to come in to see why I was making such a commotion--duh, because I have an awesome package on my desk!  Seriously, I am thrilled and I love the Etsy/homemade touches!

Unfortunately, I have to go to deal with evil students and so I cannot gush appropriately right now!  But thank you so very much it was such a thoughtful and lovely gift!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 8, 2014)

Yay it arrived! I was so worried that it woul not get there. I payed for postage on the machine and the drop box was full so they told me to leave it on the counter. There was no update all weekend or until the end of the week.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 8, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree Oh I love that Paula's Choice BHA, it's by far my favorite thing from them. I love it so much if I could only have one face product (other then cleanser) this would be  it!!

@@wadedl Great job! I would have been obsessing if my tracking wasn't updating after a counter drop!!


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Very nice!!  Did you make that mug cozy and the card @@wadedl?  I've tried to start teaching myself to crochet, but I get frustrated that it gets a little wonky after the first few rows and pull it all apart.  I may have to try making one of those.  I don't know if it's the idea of trying to make a huge, long scarf that is intimidating me, but maybe I should start off with something smaller and cute like that...  Of course mine wouldn't have the fancy design, but maybe, just maybe, I could finish something.   I'm just in awe of people's crafting abilities here!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 8, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> Very nice!!  Did you make that mug cozy and the card @@wadedl?  I've tried to start teaching myself to crochet, but I get frustrated that it gets a little wonky after the first few rows and pull it all apart.  I may have to try making one of those.  I don't know if it's the idea of trying to make a huge, long scarf that is intimidating me, but maybe I should start off with something smaller and cute like that...  Of course mine wouldn't have the fancy design, but maybe, just maybe, I could finish something.   I'm just in awe of people's crafting abilities here!


I saw the pattern on Etsy and I had to have it for the swap. I took apart the original one at least 5x ! I made this one for myself and it matched the wrapping better so I switched last minute. I was determined to make the pattern! I have never made anything more than a regular scarf. Now I want to attempt a scarf with the cable pattern but I have to learn some other patterns to put in the sides.

The actual card was from a cute kit from target but the painting I made based on a picture from a day we went hiking.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 8, 2014)

@@valeried44 I learned the basics watching youtube and then my hubbs purchased me the Encyclopedia of Crochet and it has so many great stitches!



Spoiler


----------



## SaraP (Aug 8, 2014)

ALSO!!! I just found out you can make a spoiler by clicking the box Special BB Code (it's next to the font drop down) the spoiler choice is in the the drop down!!! Yay!!


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 8, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I saw the pattern on Etsy and I had to have it for the swap. I took apart the original one at least 5x ! I made this one for myself and it matched the wrapping better so I switched last minute. I was determined to make the pattern! I have never made anything more than a regular scarf. Now I want to attempt a scarf with the cable pattern but I have to learn some other patterns to put in the sides.
> 
> The actual card was from a cute kit from target but the painting I made based on a picture from a day we went hiking.


The painting is amazing and the cozy turned out very well!  I like the mug that you made for display!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 8, 2014)

@@trekkersangel @@marigoldsue, absolutely epic reveal. Brought a tear to my eye how thoughtful it was &lt;3 &lt;3

@, yay, I missed you popping up in threads! Lovely reveal, you must show off how the lippies look on you. I have a feeling the TooFaced will be just gorgeous.


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@valeried44 I learned the basics watching youtube and then my hubbs purchased me the Encyclopedia of Crochet and it has so many great stitches!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks for the tips!  I've got to find that book and head over to youtube.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Aug 8, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Yea!!!! It will take a few minutes to sort out this reveal. (OK, some mod will have to do a spoiler for me, I know how to do it, but it is not working with these photos.)
> 
> My fantastic SS Budy was @@wadedl! Paula's Choice, Benefit, and London teas OH MY!! My co workers had to come in to see why I was making such a commotion--duh, because I have an awesome package on my desk! Seriously, I am thrilled and I love the Etsy/homemade touches!
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to go to deal with evil students and so I cannot gush appropriately right now! But thank you so very much it was such a thoughtful and lovely gift!


Those teas!!! I love it!!!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 8, 2014)

@puppymomofthree ; @wadedl

That mug-cozy is too cute!!! And I loooove that BHA from Paula's Choice!!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 8, 2014)

More great reveals! I am blown away by how thoughtful everyone is!


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 8, 2014)

I think of of the reveals have been epic! So glad we all were able to do this!


----------



## Donna529 (Aug 8, 2014)

My gal should have hers tomorrow, still stalking for mine but everyone has been awesome so far


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Great reveals as always!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really excited to get mine, the suspense is killing me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know how many reveals we have left? I love seeing the reveals and I really don't want the fun to end.


----------



## Momma4 (Aug 9, 2014)

My fgc should get hers today.  I am hoping she likes it.  Also I want to say that everyones reveals have been so awesome.  I have not really commented too much lately but I have been in a downer kind of mood.  Just found out my husband will be gone for another two months, and have not been feeling well.  I went to the doctor two weeks ago and found out I was 11 weeks pregnant.  But, after my one year old was born, I had mirana put in.  So, needless to say three days ago I miscarried.  Which sucked emotionally, even though we did not want another one.  But more so, the pain of miscarrying while trying to take care of a 1 yr old, 2 yr old, 4 yr od, and 8 yr old.


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 9, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree fabulous gift for a fantastic woman &lt;3 &lt;3

@@Momma4, oh darling, I am so sorry. Huge hugs to you. I am sure your gift is great and your giftee will be thrilled. Try and find a moment to yourself, heck lock yourself in the bathroom when your hubby is home even! Then let it out. Big hugs.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 9, 2014)

@@Momma4 So very sorry to hear this. Big hugs to you. Take care of yourself!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 9, 2014)

@@Momma4 I'm so sorry to hear this. Big Hugs &amp; take care of yourself.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh @@Momma4 I'm so sorry!  Big hugs for you, especially with a difficult situation made harder with not having your hubby there.  I know you're in a lot of pain right now, both emotional and physical, and I wish I could be there to hug you and help take care of you and your littles.


----------



## Momma4 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you all so much for caring.  It just feels so strange to grieve for a soul that was not even intentionally wanted or planned.  But once I found out how far along I was the doctor said there were very good odds that this little one would be born, and then I realized another baby would be ok and I started to envision having a girl.  Again, thank you all.


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 9, 2014)

@@Momma4, and behold, YOU WERE MY GIRL!! I just got your package and am ripping into it. Can't wait &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## SaraP (Aug 9, 2014)

Momma4 said:


> Thank you all so much for caring.  It just feels so strange to grieve for a soul that was not even intentionally wanted or planned.  But once I found out how far along I was the doctor said there were very good odds that this little one would be born, and then I realized another baby would be ok and I started to envision having a girl.  Again, thank you all.


Your loss is not lessened by the situation, please take care of yourself and let others lend a hand too. Big hugs to you  :hugs3:


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh my goodness, @@Momma4, it's wonderful. Seriously, I love every single thing. I definitely cried and was smiling with EVERY SINGLE package I opened. Thank you so so much, you nailed it my dear. I am so excited to try *YOUR* favorites that you included. 
 
So I jumped the gun and opened these first! I have been wanting to try My Pretty Zombie and am SO stoked!! 



Spoiler








Benzodiazepine blush sample, Cookie Pants, Goth Mary Poppins, Anthrax, Grandma Cleavage Eyeshadow Samples


 
May or may not have already opened these   



Spoiler









 
I can't believe how much stuff you fit in this bag!! I am really excited to try all the Coola and the Malin+Goetz. 



Spoiler











 
YES! Two of my favorite brands. My hair shall be (and smell) glorious!



Spoiler










Ohh, lippies galore! Really, really excited to try your fave, Model Co, the Tarte 'Blushing Bride', and your Josie trick. Actually, I really can't wait to try everything in this bag. Total WIN! 



Spoiler














Okay, how did you know that I have been eyeing that It's Real Top Coat every time I go to Sephora?! Now it is MINE!! Also, love the Essie color too. YAY! 



Spoiler














Another fabulous bag to open. The teal eyeshadow that is open is from Urban Decay and I love it. The Lily Lola palette is gorgeous and I love that it's organic. I am also totally going to make a look with some pink eyeliner too  



Spoiler














And the finale, it's incredible. I totally forgot to take a pic of your wrap job, but you said it was your favorite and it's mine too. This is where the tears came out full on. I can't wait to play with each of these!! 



Spoiler









GDE Blushes in Reality Check and Whoa Dog (sample), Hydraglaze in Morning Glory, Full size eyeshadows in Malicious, Tawdry, Bearded Lady, Electric Chair, samples of Coquette, Electric Lemonade, Lethal). Innocent + Twisted Alchemy Eyeshadow in Pink Liquor)   



ALL OF THE THINGS TOGETHER!! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 I love it all. You were wonderful @Momma4! 



Spoiler


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 9, 2014)

@@Momma4 - I am so sorry for all that has happened. Please have a speedy recovery, hopefully the hubby will have a speedy return after this extension, and give your kids a big hug! I'm loving that mustache grapefruit soap and that Stila liner has been in my go-to since I got it for mid-summers from you!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 9, 2014)

@@Momma4 I am so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Aug 9, 2014)

I opened my door to find a box from Sephora, instantly I thought ..what the heck did I order??? But it was from my awesome buddy Donna529!  I’m smiling so hard my cheeks hurt  :w00t:



Spoiler















Everything was wrapped so cutely, I love the tag and cloths pin!


I opened the bag first and I don’t even know how she jammed all these goodies inside. 





Spoiler






I love this buxom mascara, it’s one of my favorites. The Caldera body wash is such a luxury for me!! Donna also included 2 Murad products to help with oil and pores, much need and so excited to try.  OMG a Korean lipstick, nyx matte lip cream and a lip plumping nyc gloss!! I’m in lippy heaven! If you can believe I’ve never tried an Ulta eyeliner and now I have a gel pencil, so excited!  Juice Beauty apple peel looks fun and the perfume and body butter will be put to good use. 


Up next..



Spoiler






A Nyx color pallet with 25 eye shadows, 3 blushes, and 7 lip glosses! I’ve wanted to add some color to my very neutral shadow routine. The colors look very wearable and this will be great for travel! 


This is the coolest thing!



Spoiler






Korean Pore Control Essence! I have to admit I stopped right here and went to try this out…it’s unlike anything I’ve ever used. It felt like water and absorbed instantly. I’m in love!


No Way Jose!!



Spoiler






I gasped out loud when I opened this one! I’ve wanted to try a pen eyeliner and this one is the cream of the crop. I can’t even believe it! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!!!!


It just keeps get going and going and going...



Spoiler






This pallet from Sephora is soooooo gorgeous, I love every color in here!!!!


[SIZE=11pt]These are part my HG skincare [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt][/SIZE]



Spoiler






[SIZE=11pt] I use them sparingly because they are $$$$…Donna you are a super sleuth![/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt][/SIZE]


[SIZE=11pt]Last but not least...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt][/SIZE]



Spoiler






Yay! A Korean face mask, I think it’s one of the Hannibal Lecter sheet masks and an Olay Professional acne lotion. So much fun to try out!




Everything all together





Spoiler









Donna thank you for being so wonderful! This exchange has been the highlight of the summer for me and I feel overwhelmed at your sweetness!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 9, 2014)

Momma4 said:


> My fgc should get hers today.  I am hoping she likes it.  Also I want to say that everyones reveals have been so awesome.  I have not really commented too much lately but I have been in a downer kind of mood.  Just found out my husband will be gone for another two months, and have not been feeling well.  I went to the doctor two weeks ago and found out I was 11 weeks pregnant.  But, after my one year old was born, I had mirana put in.  So, needless to say three days ago I miscarried.  Which sucked emotionally, even though we did not want another one.  But more so, the pain of miscarrying while trying to take care of a 1 yr old, 2 yr old, 4 yr od, and 8 yr old.


Big internet hugs.


----------



## Donna529 (Aug 9, 2014)

So very glad you liked everything


----------



## SaraP (Aug 9, 2014)

Loved it! Just washed off my face to put on a new one. Can't wait to try out all the treats! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Momma4 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all the hugs.  Rachelshine I am so glad you like everything.  Tgooberbutt, I am so happy you like the grapefruit soap and the liner.  That liner is so great, I just ended up getting my third one.  I go through purple liner so quick.


----------



## Donna529 (Aug 9, 2014)

@@Momma4 I am so very sorry for your loss.Huggs!!


----------



## Momma4 (Aug 10, 2014)

Looking forward to getting my gift from my summerswap buddy.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 10, 2014)

So here's the first course of my swapster gift!! My swap buddy tells me there is still something else coming! This works perfectly with my birthday extravaganza I am stretching out til Tuesday 

I got a full size tarte cheek stick!! I lovvvvve these and have been eyeing this color for a long time! Then the infamous MT pumpkin mask, I've been so curious about this mask and am obsessed with pumpkin!! Can't wait to try it! A YSL mascara!! Everything YSL has is amazing and I am on such a mascara kick right now, yay!!! Plus a lipstick pen and eye serum sample! I constantly get pen jacked at work so I've resorted to using fun pens that won't confuse people into thinking it's their pen haha. This is perfect and I was so jealous when I saw someone else get one  ! And omg beauty protecter masks!!!!!!! Ahhhh I freaking love this stuff and have no points to get more. Guys this stuff smells like heaven! I just got tons more highlights and my hair needs a little help right now! So perfect!! Thank you so much @ you are so sweet and I can't believe I'm getting 2 packages!! Your stalking abilities are total spy level!!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 10, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> So here's the first course of my swapster gift!! My swap buddy tells me there is still something else coming! This works perfectly with my birthday extravaganza I am stretching out til Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I got a full size tarte cheek stick!! I lovvvvve these and have been eyeing this color for a long time! Then the infamous MT pumpkin mask, I've been so curious about this mask and am obsessed with pumpkin!! Can't wait to try it! A YSL mascara!! Everything YSL has is amazing and I am on such a mascara kick right now, yay!!! Plus a lipstick pen and eye serum sample! I constantly get pen jacked at work so I've resorted to using fun pens that won't confuse people into thinking it's their pen haha. This is perfect and I was so jealous when I saw someone else get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! And omg beauty protecter masks!!!!!!! Ahhhh I freaking love this stuff and have no points to get more. Guys this stuff smells like heaven! I just got tons more highlights and my hair needs a little help right now! So perfect!! Thank you so much @ you are so sweet and I can't believe I'm getting 2 packages!! Your stalking abilities are total spy level!!
> 
> ...


Yay! I'm glad that you like your goodies.  Enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 10, 2014)

Great reveals!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 10, 2014)

Great reveals, loving all the happiness.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 10, 2014)

My box was waiting for me when I got home last night, and @@button6004 was my summerswap buddy! It was a tremendously heavy box and packed to the gills with some awesome smelling goodness!. 

[SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]



Spoiler




 







[SIZE=12.222222328186035px] [/SIZE][SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]



@@button6004 made me some really good smelling and effective (yup, I've used it already!) salt scrub. It did a great job of exfoliating and still moisturized my hands!

[SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]



Spoiler






[SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]



I am huge fan of nice smelling candles, and these BBW minis are a wonderful addition. 

[SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]



Spoiler






And she tacked on her favorite smelling lotion - which (apparently she has a great sense of smell!). The huge bottle is now sitting on my desk 




[SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]



I've only tried a couple of Pacifica items, and have loved the scent on all of them. But I haven't tried anythign from the coconut line, so this pack will be the next set of wipes I dig into!

[SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]



Spoiler






[SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]



@@button6004 also put together a skincare package for me (she knew I am mostly about skincare and am looking for something for hyperpigmentation). I've also never tried anything from Shea (I know, I've been living in a hole apparently)

[SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]



Spoiler






[SIZE=12.222222328186035px] [/SIZE][SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]



She also hit up The BodyShop (which I love   ) 

[SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]



Spoiler



A heating pad for sore muscles!




And tea tree heaven, my favorite! I've been eyeing that mask for a while, and had recently bought a Body Shop groupon so I could go to town on the tea tree line. And the mask is awesome!! (yup, I also tried that last night   )




[SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]



Last but not least, she swapped together a jammed-pack box of minis and samples for me. Including a Formula X topcoat and MUFE eyeliner mini. So much to try!

[SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]



Spoiler






[SIZE=12.222222328186035px] [/SIZE][SIZE=12.222222328186035px][/SIZE]




Thank you so much @@button6004 - my nose is on overdrive and your swap box has given me so much new stuff to try and lots of favorites to keep be flush for a while. Thank you !!!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 11, 2014)

i got these goodies from my summerswap buddy @Deareux last week. thank you so much!  

sephora summerstash:

- Stila Cosmetics Magnificent Metals Foil Finish Eye Shadow in Kitten 
- Nars Travel Size Laguna Bronzing Powder 
- Josie Maran Coconut Watercolor Cheek Gelee in Pink Escape 
- Deborah Lippman Nail Lacquer in Mermaid's Dream 
- Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes Waterproof Eyeliner Pencil in 12L 
- Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Stained Gloss in New Wave with Lip Brush 
- Buxom Divine Goddess Luminizer in Venus 
- Urban Decay All Nighter Makeup Setting Spray 
- Marc Jacobs Mini Lash Lifter Mascara in Blacquer 
- Cosmetic bag

i also got lavender hand cream, nyx soft matte lip cream, carol's daughter hair milk leave in conditioner, prada candy l'eau samples (i'm obsessed with this perfume, but i don't want to pay full price =/), and pear tea.

i'm not sure why the picture was rotated and i don't know how to fix it so please excuse it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 11, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@puppymomofthree fabulous gift for a fantastic woman &lt;3 &lt;3


Awww!  What a nice comment to see on a Monday morning!


----------



## button6004 (Aug 11, 2014)

@@tgooberbutt I just checked the tracking when I got to work and I was shocked to see it was delivered to you Saturday! When it checked it Friday before I left work it was still showing it had left DC.

I am SO glad you like everything! That mask is literally one of my favorites, but I can really only use it in the summer because it really is that good at its job.  And I'm obsessed with the BBW lotion right now.  I usually use the regular eucalyptus mint, but the tangerine added is heaven.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 11, 2014)

@@Momma4 -- so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dotybird (Aug 11, 2014)

I am so overwhelmed right now by how incredible my gift was from @@Kelly Silva.   She really outdid herself and I am beyond grateful for how much thought she put into everything.

Here’s the box and what I found when I opened it!  Everything was beautifully wrapped with color coded paper and a note card explaining what was chosen and why.  I especially loved this little shark card (perfect for Shark Week!)





The first box I opened was labeled “face and hair” and had 1) Lancer Lift Serum 2) Borghese Brightening Makeup 3) Alterna Caviar CC Cream 3) Napoleon Skin Primer 4) ReVive Eye Serum 5) The Balm’s Hot Mama (LOVE!) and 5) SuperGoop Eye Cream.




The second box was labeled body products which was full of fun things that I can take with me when I travel.  I can’t wait to try out the different washes and lotions including: 1) Caldrea tea olive lime body wash 2) Jergens BB Cream 3) Dr. Haushka lemongrass body wash 4) Bee Kind body lotion 4) Rock Star hand cream and 5) Gilchrist and Soames body lotion.  Everything smells delicious and exactly like something I would pick for myself!




The third thing I opened was this beautiful Turkish bag with samples galore.  The foils are also perfect for travel!  I also adore the bag!  I know I will use it a lot!




Kelly also included a stash of tea and some delicious snacks.  I already tore into the sea salt caramel popcorn (and am now typing this with sticky fingers.)  She also included a spicy mango chili sauce (sounds delicious) and a baggie of candies, including some See’s orange cream lollipops.  (I love See’s Candy!)




The next thing I opened was this beautiful Gorjana jewelry roll.  Kelly was worried that the color would be too bright but I LOVE it!!  I love reds and hot pinks and so this is perfect for me.  I will definitely use this when I travel. 

Next was a box containing some of her favorites (to the left) and some of mine (to the right.)  In it was the Balm’s Mary Lou Manizer (something that I have been dying to try), a Garden of Evil whipped body cream in “Make it Rain” (I love the scent), a Rainbow Honey French lavender soak, the LAQA lip pencil in Menatour (which Kelly knows I have been wanting to try!) Vasanti Brighten Up and the No. 4 Prep &amp; Protect (both of which I love.)




The next thing I opened was a little bag containing various lip products including: 1) a Yes to Carrots lip butter 2 ) a limoncello lip butter, since I had to postpone my trip to Italy this spring (so sweet) 3) the cutest Cynthia Rowley lipgloss 4) a Maybelline lipstick which she picked out because it was the closest thing she could find to the YSL lip color that is impossible to find (it looks pretty darn close!) and 5) two lip scrubs that she made in frozen margarita and guava!!!  I can’t wait to try these out!




So, the final gift was almost too much for me to process.  She labeled it the “ultimate box of awesome.”  I literally opened the top of the box and then quickly closed it again.  I just had to give myself a few minutes before diving into it. 




First up were five beautiful nail colors.  The first four will be perfect for the fall (as you can see I couldn’t wait until fall to try them out- please ignore my ragged cuticles and my fat pregnant fingers) and the last one is the perfect match for Dior color that I have been dying to try. 




She also included some perfume samples- including two of my favorite (Folle de Joie) and another of Atelier’s Rose Anonyme.  There was also so many wonderful eye products including: 1) a blending brush 2) LaSplash eye shadow sealer/base 3) a Chella eyeliner pen in “indigo” and 4) Sumita eye pencil.  I also got a Coastal Scents palette which contains the perfect shades for me and also the Stila “In the Moment” eye palette which has been on my wishlist forever!  I feel completely spoiled.  There was also an Honest Co. toothpaste for my baby to be.  Finally, Kelly included two more things that she made—a blood orange foaming sugar scrub and a body butter that smells absolutely divine – blooming dogwood with a hint of ocean spray.  I cannot wait to use them!







Kelly also included several of her favorite recipes for Thai Style Pork Salad, Mushroom and Swiss sliders, Toasted Israeli Couscous, Honey-Sriracha chicken wings and Peach Whiskey Bourbon chicken.  I really loved all the personal touches she included in the box.  Not only did she pick gifts that were perfect for me, she shared with me some of her loves, which I know I will love as well. 

I cannot express enough how overwhelmed and grateful I am.  Thank you, Kelly from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 11, 2014)

Awesome reveals once again ladies! I can really feel the love! We are so lucky to have each other!


----------



## lacylei (Aug 11, 2014)

@ I'm just got my package. I was do suprised to find it in the mail! Reveals coming soon!!! I really needed this pick me up. It's been a tough month and it made me feel so happy to think someone cared enough to do this.. Thank you so o much.


----------



## lacylei (Aug 11, 2014)

Free I can't get the photos to attach


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 11, 2014)

I got a sweet little thank you gift from @jpark107 today!  Thank you, doll.  You totally did not have to do that!  I've always wanted L'Occitane hand cream but was too cheap to bite the bullet and pay for it so I'm thrilled to death that you sent it to me as a thank you.   :wub:


----------



## SaraP (Aug 11, 2014)

@@dotybird I love that Jergens! I'm fairly dark, but can use the light or dark one. I think it smells amazing. People always comment on liking the scent too. 

@kellykay those lip scrubs and body scrub/butter sound amazing and you made them, awesome!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 11, 2014)

Great reveals! That shark card is so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I don't have any thing to actually reveal yet (still hoping to get some response from USPS) but I did find out that Bizgirlva was my swap buddy in case anyone was curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you @@Bizgirlva !


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 11, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Great reveals! That shark card is so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I don't have any thing to actually reveal yet (still hoping to get some response from USPS) but I did find out that Bizgirlva was my swap buddy in case anyone was curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you @@Bizgirlva !


I'm so sorry about your missing box.  :scared:


----------



## jayeme (Aug 11, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm so sorry about your missing box.  :scared:


Not your fault at all! It is a sad thing but not your fault.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 11, 2014)

@@dotybird You are so welcome! I couldn't fit it on the teeny cards, but I want to mention the Coastal Scents palette is interchangeable. You can buy some of their other shades, and pop the pans in and out to change them out for travel   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, my reveal from @@jesemiaud is coming up! Let me download all the photos!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Aug 11, 2014)

lacylei said:


> @ I'm just got my package. I was do suprised to find it in the mail! Reveals coming soon!!! I really needed this pick me up. It's been a tough month and it made me feel so happy to think someone cared enough to do this.. Thank you so o much.


Yay! I'm so glad everything got to you okay. I really hope you like everything &amp; that it cheers you up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok @@jesemiaud completely spoiled me, and I spent over an hour slowly opening everything and it's all amazing and she just gets me! I have to say, I went back through some of your posts Maria and I should have known you were my person! There were so many hints and replying to me being all sneaky talking about your buddy, and I had no idea! Now on to the awesome!

Part 1:



Spoiler



The beautiful card and wrapping. Did you make the card Maria? It's so cute!

Maria made me a scarf! Oh my gosh it's beautiful and she said she picked the color because it matched my eyes! I had barely opened anything and I about lost it right when I read that. Thank you so much, I love it. No pics of me wearing it because I'm a hot mess after driving two hours to get back home, but it is super adorable. And look at the tiny details and sequins! And don't worry, it does in fact get cold enough where I live for a scarf. It will be perfect.

Hair care stuff! I can't wait to try these, including

KMS California Free Shape - which is kind of perfect because KMS are my initials!

Nioxin Bodifying Foam - My hair needs some body, bring it on!

Lulu Organics Hair Powder - I've been wanting to try this! I'm big on not washing my hair everyday, my hair is so long it's just a pain.

Maria packaged some of the smaller items in these adorable tins from BlueQ which I've never heard of, but boy was I snickering to myself reading them! Just my kind of humor!

Glamour Doll Eyes shadows! In: Mermaid's Plumage (which I was so bummed I missed out on for the GWP, but now I have it!), Aqua Foil, June Bug, Sarcasm, Facade, Flaunt, Provocative, RoxxCandy, Feline Fatale, Electric Chair, and DinoSpotz. I know you were worried I had some dupes, but it's ok. You got me dupes of some of my favorite shades! I'll just pop them into my full size jars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also how funny is that gum!? That is probably something I'd say!



Part 2:



Spoiler



Seriously, I love these little tins she put items in. I was taking photos of them and sending them to the bf while I was opening everything. So perfect! And this one was full of some of Maria's favorite lip products!

Fresh Sugar Shine Lip Treat - It smells like grapefruit....love!

Fresh Sugar Lip Polish - I have been wanting to try this, and it smells like brown sugar, what's not to like?

Doterra Spa Lip Balm - It smells like peppermint and orange, love this too! I just put some on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fresh Sugar Rose Treatment - I've been wanting to try this too! But you knew that didn't you Maria?! I especially love that the cap screws on so it doesn't disappear in my purse.

I laughed out loud reading this tin! How perfect it that!? And then about cried when I saw the goodies!

MAC Viva Glam Rihanna - My first MAC lipstick!!! AHHHH!!! I love the dark red packaging and I can't wait to try this!

Clinique Berry Pop Blush - This will go nicely with my Plum Pop color! I love these blushes, and this was the other color I wanted, but now I have it!

Sephora Pantone Universe Lipstick - I cannot wait to try this color, and I love that the tube magnetically closes! So nice!

Inside this hilarious bag were some products from one of Maria's favorite brands! Makeup Forever! I have been wanting to try their stuff, but of course you knew!

High Definition Finishing Powder, a mini lipstick, mascara and eyeliner. I love the teeny sample sizes.

Lancome Contour, Blush, and Highlighter palette :lol:  you spoiled me Maria, I have been wanting a contour product, and here it is! I am sure I will look like a clown until I can perfect the look, but I'll be a beautiful clown!



Part 3:



Spoiler



Next were some more of Maria's favorites.

NARS Pro-Prime - I have been wanting to try NARS, and I've heard so many great things about this primer.

dr. brandt Pores No More - I have some of this and I like it! Glad to have a backup.

H2O Eye-Makeup Remover - I really need this, I've been doing some crazy eye looks lately, and makeup remover wipes aren't cutting it lol

First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream - I've seen so many people love this, I can't wait to see why!

Sabatino&amp;Co White Truffle Olive Oil - This has been on my Birchbox wish list forever, and I never justified getting it for myself, but now I have my very own white truffle oil. I'm already planning the amazing dishes with this...white pizza, popcorn, french fries...it smells amazing by the way.

Nails! The one hint I had about what I was getting was Maria sent in a roadie asking if there were any Zoya colors I wanted. I quickly looked through all the colors and picked out a few I loved.

Butter London Snog - I've been wanting to try Butter London! I love the color and how cute the mini bottle is!

Zoya Thandie - I hope I get a chance to throw this on before summer ends, it's like a neon orange. I love it, and I don't think I have anything like it in my collection.

Zoya Payton - This was one I had on my wish list, and whew boy this is going on my nails as soon as the leaves change! So vampy and glittery!

Zoya Muse - It reminds me of a mermaid, and everyone knows mermaid nail polish colors are the best!

Zoya Arabella - My first Zoya PixieDust! I may have to just paint all my nails a different color so I can use these all immediately.

OPI Purple Sheer Tint - I actually already have this color, but I do like purple. I'm determined to find a cute look for this tint!

I opened this box full of yummy smelling products and had to stop for a while. I was so overwhelmed with everything and was also sad there was only one box left to open. Maria I love this box especially, and I can't believe you had my Fortune Cookie Soap scent made for me! I couldn't get it when they had the CYO because I was low on funds, but oh boy does it smell amazing. I also noticed they apparently sent you a Vanilla Hazelnut Chai one on accident!? That also sounds amazing hah!

Soap and Paper Factory Hand Cream in Midnight - It smells lovely, I can't pinpoint the fragrance, but it smells a lot like jasmine. My favorite!

Daisy by Marc Jacobs perfume - I can't wait to try this, I am a total sucker for perfume samples now.

Pacifica Tahitian Gardenia Rollerball - Love this one! Pacifica has some great scents.

Pacifica Malibu Lemon Blossom Solid Perfume - I have this scent in the lotion wipes, and it's so refreshing!

Fortune Cookie Soap CYO Jasmine, Rain and Dirt - I had picked out this scent and posted about it, but at the time I couldn't buy it. Never fear though, Maria got it for me, and from what I read had some trouble getting it because they sent her the wrong one! I'm so glad it made it though, it smells divine! I quickly slathered this on and then had some trouble opening the rest of the things!

Harvey Prince Hello Perfume and Body Cream - Love the sample sizes! Going in my purse immediately!

Perfume Atomizer - !!! I saw so many people getting these in their boxes, and I so wished for one! How did you know Maria!?

Samples galore! I cannot even contain my excitement for how much I can't wait to try these samples. So many of my favorite brands in here, and a mask! I have never tried a mask, but I'm sure that all will change when my plethora of Memeboxes I ordered finally start arriving. But for now I have this Freeman Brightening Mask!

The whole shebang! It's all so perfect Maria, thank you so very much! You were the best summer swap buddy a girl could ask for!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 11, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva So much great stuff and that Truffle Oil sounds amazing. 

@jesemiaud Oh my, that family jewels tin and I have Pms and Gps...too funny!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 11, 2014)

So many great presents today. I am loving everything.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 11, 2014)

@@jayeme - your "open me first" card made me smile for the first time today. Will dig in and be back as soon as dinner is over!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 11, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> @@jayeme - your "open me first" card made me smile for the first time today. Will dig in and be back as soon as dinner is over!


Oh yay I'm so glad you got it okay!!! I hope you like everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Aug 11, 2014)

Okay ladies.. I am only on page 14 right now.. and I have so much catching up to do still. But I am posting many pages ahead of myself for two reasons:

1) I received my gift from @@Jac13 (is this working to tag her? I'm not sure) - and it is off the charts AMAZING, wonderful, beautiful, so thoughtful... ahhhhh my heart just grew 100x. I took TONS of photos. I will try to get them up tonight if I can, but DEFINITELY tomorrow at the latest. It was a fantastic surprise to come home and find. I am going off to private message her and gush right now. 

2) My thoughts on reveals so far: Wow, you guys are so creative and thoughtful. Some of my favorites have definitely been: the beautiful Crab necklace sent to Bizgirlva from Chelsealady, the lovely Doctor Who/Disney inspired bag sent to Nikkimouse from MarigoldSue, the Camera mug sent to wadedl from MsAmbrosia, the "How to Make Your Cat an Internet Celebrity" to LolaJay from Puppymomofthree.... uhm and that's where I am so far. But I'm just imaging that the next dozen pages will be filled with the same thoughtful amazingness - including in my own box!! Wait until you see this slice of heaven stuffed into a Priority Mail box.

I guess I just wanted to write all of this out because some of you ladies really, really deserve the recognition for these amazing gifts. Your thoughtfulness has not gone unrecognized, even by lurkers like me. I am stepping up my game next time around. Like, I need to sprinkle some magic glitter to keep up with you all.

Anyway, going to eat dinner now. Can't wait to show you all my goodies!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 11, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Like, I need to sprinkle some magic glitter to keep up with you all.


I think everyone sprinkled a little of their own magic glitter over all the gifts! It's always fun seeing how we all can just get to know someone as much as we do from posts without ever meeting them! Something special this Summerswap has and continues to be. I can't wait to see everyone else's reveals  :wub:


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ok @@jesemiaud completely spoiled me, and I spent over an hour slowly opening everything and it's all amazing and she just gets me! I have to say, I went back through some of your posts Maria and I should have known you were my person! There were so many hints and replying to me being all sneaky talking about your buddy, and I had no idea! Now on to the awesome!


So happy that you liked everything!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think everyone sprinkled a little of their own magic glitter over all the gifts! It's always fun seeing how we all can just get to know someone as much as we do from posts without ever meeting them! Something special this Summerswap has and continues to be. I can't wait to see everyone else's reveals :wub:


It just makes me happy to see all the happiness in this thread and this forum. Even when people are not happy not a lot of negativity seeps thru. I just love it here.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 11, 2014)

@@jayeme - eveything was perfect! I could tell how much time you spent picking things out and I love it all.

The first thing I picked up was the Temptations, which our cats lived. I got a little distracted playing with them, but got back to business fast!

Pretty hands and nails!



Spoiler










I adore all of the Toccas, but Bianca is my favorite. And the polishes are terrific. I haven't tried Essence at all and the purple is gorgeous. And I really like the Cover Girl (I've apparently been missing something in the outlast polishes, as both of my swap buddies sent some). Such a good job picking out colors, too.



Then lips and eyes!



Spoiler









The lip products won't go right side up but it's a great mix of balms and glosses. I like the Pixi balm a lot and since I go through them fast, it's great to have another pink. And the Laqa! I have 2 of the purple, but BB never sent me a different color ... or the CR gloss. The colors are great, too. Knowing I'm not a bold lips girl, I think Jayeme was a little worried about a couple of these, but I think they will be fine. And her fave balm, too!

We both are fans of the Anastasia brow gel! I'm always psyched to get minis for when I travel. And purple mascara - love!! Jayeme also included a Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen in Brun Beam, a dupe for the Clinique Chubby Sticks I like and a great color.



Then there's Samplepalooza!

A Birchbox full of all sorts of samples, including a Coastal Scents Sunset palette (beautiful colors, especially with the Brun Beam pencil!), my BP spray that I use every day and some cologne sample for my husband.




Plus an adorable Ahmad tea caddy with British Breakfast tea and a copy of Bill Bryson's The Lost Continent. How did she know I love reading travelogues??

Here's everything!




It's so great and everything is just wonderful. And so are you! Thank you so much for the time you spent stalking to put together such a terrific gift!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 11, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Okay ladies.. I am only on page 14 right now.. and I have so much catching up to do still. But I am posting many pages ahead of myself for two reasons:
> 
> 1) I received my gift from @@Jac13 (is this working to tag her? I'm not sure) - and it is off the charts AMAZING, wonderful, beautiful, so thoughtful... ahhhhh my heart just grew 100x. I took TONS of photos. I will try to get them up tonight if I can, but DEFINITELY tomorrow at the latest. It was a fantastic surprise to come home and find. I am going off to private message her and gush right now.
> 
> ...


I am so thrilled it arrived earlier than expected and that you like your gifts. The ladies on MuT are really fantastic. These swaps gifts have been so amazing. I will have to sprinkle more magic on my gifts, lol. But it's all in fun and just trying to bring happiness to another person. Enjoy!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 11, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> @@jayeme - eveything was perfect! I could tell how much time you spent picking things out and I love it all.
> 
> The first thing I picked up was the Temptations, which our cats lived. I got a little distracted playing with them, but got back to business fast!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you liked it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope that Pixi crayon isn't too similar to the Clinique one you mentioned -- I looked up swatches &amp; tried to get something that was still neutral but not 100% the same. Anyway, I'm glad that you liked it all, and that your cats enjoyed the treats (my cat goes nuts over those!) and i hope you enjoy playing around with everything! You were wonderful to shop for and I really enjoyed doing my stalking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha, it sounds a little creepy, I know, but it was great getting to know you even if you didn't know I was doing it! &lt;3


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 11, 2014)

dotybird said:


> I am so overwhelmed right now by how incredible my gift was from @@Kelly Silva.   She really outdid herself and I am beyond grateful for how much thought she put into everything.
> 
> Here’s the box and what I found when I opened it!  Everything was beautifully wrapped with color coded paper and a note card explaining what was chosen and why.  I especially loved this little shark card (perfect for Shark Week!)
> 
> ...


Great gifts! I especially love the homemade scrubs.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 11, 2014)

I love reading this thread before bed, because it puts me in such a good mood before I go to sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Aug 12, 2014)

Check out my AMAZING gift from @@v0ltagekid!!!



Spoiler














EVERYTHING I WANTED AND MORE!~ I am so happy.

-Boscia BB cream sample

-UDPP samples in Sin, Greed, Original and Anti-Aging
-NYX macaron lippies Key Lime, Pistachio, Lavender and Violet!!

-NYX shadow pencil in Milk!
-Maybelline colour tattoo in Fierce &amp; Tangy!
-NYX blushes in Ethereal (one of my fav words omg) and Bittersweet!
-MAKE blush in Geisha! I'd never heard of this brand- I looked up the price and gasped :0 So generous!
-A NYX lace drawstring bag!
-A SUPER AMAZING BENEFIT CLUTCH/MAKEUP BAG it's shiny and neon orange on the inside, and it has STUDS and a MATCHING CUFF. OH MY GOODNESS. How the heck do you know my aesthetic so well???

I LOVE ITTTTTTTT THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
Also you have very nice and cute handwriting!!! Your note was so sweet, thank you again!!

bonus swatches!


----------



## lacylei (Aug 12, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> Yay! I'm so glad everything got to you okay. I really hope you like everything &amp; that it cheers you up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


. My hot water heater went out but I promise I'll have my reveal up tomorrow


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 12, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Check out my AMAZING gift from @@v0ltagekid!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so welcome! I thought ur package had gotten lost and was so worried! Glad u liked it all, enjoy girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momma4 (Aug 12, 2014)

Still waiting on my gift and am so excited that the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## jocedun (Aug 12, 2014)

Here am I with my reveal from Jac13! This is going to be a long one, ladies. Hoping this works...



Spoiler






When I opened my package, I saw this lovely Paris-themed box. Little did I know, the theme of my gift was "Global," inspired by travelling. I actually work for a travel company and I absolutely love to travel (I'm already planning our next trips) - so this theme was perfect. So spot on. My inner nerd was already glowing at this point. 




First look! 




Can we just take a moment to appreciate this lovely packaging? I love minty greens so much! It's so chic and clean looking. 




The first thing I gravitated towards were these fake-money chocolate bars. How cute! Plus, I loveeeeee chocolate. I may or may not be eating the 2nd bar right now (before dinner hehe). Jennifer also sent me some postcards from her area, which is awesome! I collect postcards from all other the world/country and I'm planning to eventually make some sort of postcard collage/art-piece. It's going to be a big project, but one day it will look amazing. I want to do the same with a bunch of maps that I've collected over the years (history/map nerd here). 




My love of maps made this next gift extra special. It's a scarf with the globe on it! It combines my love for maps AND my love for travel. I wear scarves all the time here in windy/chilly Chicago, so this will definitely get use soon. My coworkers are going to be really, really jealous. And it's just so unique and perfect. Honestly, this might be my favorite item in the whole gift (although it is hard to pick). This even impressed my boyfriend, who could care less about make-up and fashion.   




On to the products! These trial size goodies are just what the doctor ordered. I love deep conditioning products, I love trying new haircare and skincare, so I've already tucked these into my collection. 




Ah, more skincare and haircare tailored to my needs! I love it! I've never tried this brand before, but they seem pretty popular? I'm going to investigate one of these days. I actually used some of the shampoo/conditioner this morning and it might rival some of my HG shampoos. Time will tell.




Eye shadow samples! You can never have enough eyeshadow. I think that some of my posts may have made Jennifer think that I stick to neutrals all the time, so she said she was taking a risk by throwing in the bold colors. But I love bold colors, too! She took a great risk. I love having these little quads for travel, or for keeping in different rooms (yes, sometimes I move from room to room to do my make-up - is that weird?). I also need to investigate this Teeez brand. Is it indie? Is everything great? This pinky champagne shadow is just soooooo buttery - I need more! 







This Benefit neutrals box set was the next thing I found and I think I might have sequealed. I LOVE Benefit products, especially their cream shadows. I actually have a DIFFERENT box of neutrals like this from Benefit (same packaging), but the colors are quite different, so I'm really happy with this. I'm very into the pinky nudes right now. This was by far my favorite make-up goodie in the box. If Jennifer had only sent this and the scarf, I would have been a happy camper. Everything else is just bonus awesomeness. 







Fitting with the travel theme, this is a glass globe paperweight! Awesome! I never thought I'd be into paperweights, but now I can't wait to put this on my desk. I will treasure this for a very very long time.




And then this nice little journal! I don't journal/diary a lot, but there are a lot of things that you just NEED to write down, so I look forward to keeping this. It will probably last me a decade. 




More make-up goodies! These were all individually wrapped and it was so much funny tearing them all open. Who am I kidding? This whole package was amazing to open - very interactive!




Everything all laid out! I thought I took a picture of the unwrapped mess, too, but I can't find it now. To say the least, I made a huge mess. Like a 4-year-old at Christmas!


Thank you so much, Jennifer! I already messaged her privately to gush, so I really hope she knows how much this all meant to me. What an awesome Monday evening surprise. I can't wait to participate in Secret Santa!


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 12, 2014)

I just got home from work, and guess what was on my front porch...  my gift from @@tulosai!  I've gotten as far as the card.  But I promise I will open all of the goodies and post a reveal tonight.  My husband my have to deal with hotdogs for dinner so that I can get back to the wonderful box that she put together.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Aug 12, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> I just got home from work, and guess what was on my front porch...  my gift from @@tulosai!  I've gotten as far as the card.  But I promise I will open all of the goodies and post a reveal tonight.  My husband my have to deal with hotdogs for dinner so that I can get back to the wonderful box that she put together.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YAY glad it finally arrived!! I very much hope you will like it!! I really loved shopping for you!!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 12, 2014)

@@Jac13 Great theme!! So great  :w00t:  

@@jocedun Thanks for all the great photos and descriptions!


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh. my. gosh.  Argh, I just wrote this big, long post and when I went to preview it to make sure the spoiler worked, I lost connection.  All that was left was the pictures and I can't post the pictures without all the gushing and exclamation points.  I'm so sorry, but I'm going to have to delay the reveal until tomorrow night.  (Lesson learned though, next time I type it in a Word doc and then copy and paste from there)


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 12, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Here am I with my reveal from Jac13! This is going to be a long one, ladies. Hoping this works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!! I love your reveal. I am so glad you liked your gifts. Enjoy traveling and exploring the world.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 13, 2014)

I was somehow lucky enough to get 2 gift from my swap buddy @!! This showed up and omg squeeeeee!! Sephora has such cute gift wrapping!!




Look what was inside!!




Sephora x delete all from my wish list! Anyone here that 'knows me' knows I live and breathe for glitter nail polish and this is supposed to be amazing for taking it off! AND Sephora x Wavelength!!!! LOVE THIS!! And doubly love because I was going to get a Julep that was similar but is now out of stock (probley forever). Mani is happening tonight! Josie Maran Argon oil light! Wow, so I have heard of this and been very curious about using oils but never tried them. My skin is so weird lately and I've been trying to find a good moisturizer. I tried this last night and when I woke up my face was GLOWING!!! I'm hooked now!! I also got an adorable hair brush which I totally need for my desk at work and a bunch of samples including the blue glamglow that I've wanted to try forever. Wow @ you totally spoiled me with really amazing gifts and I'm in love with everything  !!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok, another stab at the reveal of my awesome box of wonderfulness!  Thank you again to my swap buddy @@tulosai!!!   Despite the fact that she has been sick, she still managed to send such wonderful and thoughtful gifts.    (Please excuse the awful lighting and blurriness that will follow)



Spoiler



The first thing that I opened was this!  Something to spice up my humdrum makeup!  Honest to Pete, I came this close (my fingers are very close together) to ordering this from BB5 when they offered me a discount code.  I got a sample trio from BB5 a while back of purple, brown and gold that I’ve been using as crease colors and am really impressed with the pigmentation.  So happy to have a full set to expand my makeup horizons - with beautiful blushes too!




More stuff to push me out of my neutral eye comfort zone!  You know, I’ve only ever worn almost black, black or very black mascara, so I’m excited to see the difference the brown mascara makes.  I’ve only very recently tried a liquid liner and really like it, so I’m happy to have another to play with and in a fun blue color! 




Ho—ly cow.  I’ve heard people rave about this brand– a favorite of @@tulosai’s – and how amazing it smells.  So, the first thing I did when I saw it was yank the cap off and sniff… amazing is right!  Can’t wait to use them!!




Ooooo, stuff for the body… some great smelling scrubs and a bar of soap!  I haven’t really used many scrubs before (again, mostly just because I tend not to travel very far away from what I’m used to).  Now I have the opportunity to try them out!  And the soap smells like coconut – my favorite summer scent!




As I’ve mentioned, I camp pretty often on the weekends and like to take the samples to leave in the camper so I don’t have to remember to bring them every time.  She put together a fabulous bunch of samples –cleanser, moisturizer, lotion, shampoo/conditioner, and hair products all in a pretty bag to keep them in!  Everything a girl needs.   How thoughtful!!!!




Yum, yum, yum!  She knows I love my sweets!  Hawaiian Lehua Honey.   With Hawaii and honey in the name, how on earth could it be anything but delicious?!  I see a honey and toast breakfast in my near future.  Heck, I’m thinking that may be my dinner tonight!




Some coffee and tea samples in another pretty bag!  That pomegranate tea sounds really good!  Oh, oh, oh - I can use the honey in my tea.  I’ve never done that before, but I think this is the perfect opportunity for that! 




More goodies!  @@tulosai’s favorite books, some Lindor truffles (my favorite!!), minty gum, and a cute pencil.   I love that you sent me books you love.   I haven’t read any of these and I’m thrilled to have some good summer reading material!  The truffles got a little smushed in the heat, but I tried one to make sure they were ok – they were!  




Oh, and I didn’t get a good picture of these before I ripped them open, but I also got a Korean? or Japanese? serum to try and a very pretty cream NYX blush!  I have yet to wander into the foreign skin care and cosmetics world, so I was excited to see this and it will be going on my face tonight!  The NYX blush is so pretty and I’ve never used a cream blush.  Another new thing for me to try!  But they are included with this picture of everything...







I got the perfect swap buddy to help nudge me to try new things.   Nothing too wild and crazy, but different for me.  Just what I needed and oh, so perfect!  I’m truly so excited to try it all!  Thank you again @@tulosai - you are absolutely amazing!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 13, 2014)

Great gifts!


----------



## klg534 (Aug 13, 2014)

To my summerswap buddy! WHO ARE YOU&gt;! I have your real name, but for some reason I don't see anything with your username on it! (I may have dropped one of your adorable notes and my 14 week old puppy may have eaten it and I could no longer read it which may explain my situation but please tell me who you are!) 

Everything came adorably wrapped and I tore into it INSTANTLY! 





It looked AWESOME

And then I got ALL these goodies! Sephora brushes, some of my favorite stuff like locctaine hand cream, benefit theyre real, philospohy, AND A LUSH BATH BOMB,,, hand cream for my obsession, and an awesome book I am going to share with my maid of honor after I read it! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! I wish I took more photos but the puppy wouldn't let me. I should have locked myself in another room but I was not patient enough! 




Thank you thank you! I got my own personal birchbox which I loved and tons of great goodies that are perfect! Ahh super excited! I also dont know when it came, i didnt check the mail for a few days and life has been crazy.. (two fourteen+ hour workdays so far this week) so this was SUCH an awesome treat and fun thing to come home too! 

Thank you thank you!!!! Whoever you are!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 13, 2014)

Great presents today!!!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 13, 2014)

klg534 said:


> To my summerswap buddy! WHO ARE YOU&gt;! I have your real name, but for some reason I don't see anything with your username on it! (I may have dropped one of your adorable notes and my 14 week old puppy may have eaten it and I could no longer read it which may explain my situation but please tell me who you are!)
> 
> Everything came adorably wrapped and I tore into it INSTANTLY!
> 
> ...


I'm your summer swap buddy (I wrote it on the note that was in the Birchbox)! So glad that it brightened your day!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 14, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> More goodies!  @tulosai’s favorite books, some Lindor truffles (my favorite!!), minty gum, and a cute pencil.   I love that you sent me books you love.   I haven’t read any of these and I’m thrilled to have some good summer reading material!  The truffles got a little smushed in the heat, but I tried one to make sure they were ok – they were!


 

I love the shopaholic book set they are so fluffy and deliciously bad for you books  and I mean that in the best way.  and the hotel on the corner of bitter and sweet is a wonderful book! great choices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Aug 14, 2014)

MY BOX IS HERE MY BOX IS HERE!!!! pictures coming in a bit once I open!!


----------



## Donna529 (Aug 14, 2014)

buddy is @klg534. I haven't unwrapped



Spoiler







yet but here are the lovlies in the wrapping paper Thank you so much Kellie, can't wait to open them


----------



## BSquared (Aug 14, 2014)

OMG dying. Seriously dying. @@cg0112358 YOU ARE FARKING AMAZING.

Pictures as soon as I recover from my heart attack


----------



## BSquared (Aug 14, 2014)

OMG like seriously I don't even know where to start. Courtney, you are AMAZING. Ok here we go and I love to talk about myself so settle in for a whale of a post!! First off, my swap buddy was @cg0112358.



Spoiler



so first off let me tell you the story of my box. I got notice on Monday or Tuesday that it had shipped and would be to me on Thursday. My husband gets home around 3:30. I texted him asking if I got any packages, he says nope. Womp Womp. So I'm home from work and going about my day. Go to take the garbage out. Realize there's no pile of mail on the stairs like there ALWAYS is when he checks it. So "ummm hon did we get ANY mail?" He says no. I figure that's kind of odd and I'll check it since I'm outside anyways JUST IN CASE.

Hmmm a card from my cousin, my step niece's baby announcement....A KEY TO THE PACKAGE BOX! (We have a townhouse where we share a mailbox kinda then there's a bit old box if you have any packages) AND LOOK WHAT I SEE!!




Ignore my ratchet nails. Spoiler alert: they won't be ratchet for long!

Ok can't breathe. Go in the house.

First let me take a selfie of my face when I opened it. And yes I filtered that bih to black and white because I have no makeup on. Judge me. 


Ok after fanning myself off a bit like an old church lady it's time to open. First thing I see:




ALL THE MASKS!! Freeman masks I love, paper masks I want to try, masks that I can't even read what they say because they aren't in English and you bet I'm going to slap them on my face!! I wanted to try Korean skin care and this is perfect!! Mask party at my place!!

So then we continue on to this. I think I died for a minute. 


After I rose again, ALL THE INDIE POLISH!! A TON of stuff from rainbow honey that I wanted to try so bad, a llarowe polish I've been absolutely DYING to have (how did you know!?), a beautttiiful holo polish from Layla cosmetics, and the most perfect nail polish EVAR from femme fatale cosmetics. Ummm hello it's confetti and it's femme fatale and I the world's biggest Britney Spears fan (it's one of her albums for you non believers in the holy spear-it)Could it be more perfect!?! I think not!

Ok ONWARD! Candy!!

Is this from Louisiana!? It is so good! And to be more excellent I ate a red one thinking it would be cherry or strawberry. It's CINNAMON!! My favorite!! Hubby ate a blue one and also declared it delicious. Cue his second rant about how they need a man version of a swap lol 


Ok back with part 2 soon!


----------



## BSquared (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok so after I recover from the sugar coma, we press onward.



Spoiler



oooo another box let's open! 


OMG SO MUCH GLITTER. A WHOLE BOX OF GLITTER. That's right, E L E V E N bottle of glitter. One for each of my fingers and one left over for my toes!! I love the pure ice polishes I wore one on my toes for our wedding! And I've never tried julep!! And I loovveeee Nicole by opi! And skepfofodkskeo JULIE G!! I can't explain how excited I am for this, we don't have rite aide here and I wanted to try these so bad! I've never tried hope girl but it's pink and leopard print so I already love it!!

Ok. Wait there's more!?!? Take a break for my cat to check out the box. She approves. 


Ok one more box to go. OMG I don't know where to start with this. So I open and see this. 


I die again. And legit cried. OMG so many pretties!! Ok so first there's these 3




Vichy!! I have always wanted to try this brand but haven't! And now I can! And at first I didn't know what the one in the middle was but I knew it had a dinosaur climbing a building on the box so it must be amazing. ITS A KOREAN CC CREAM!! Exactly what I've wanted to try! And the one on the right Korean toner!! Ahhhh my face is going to be so beauuuutiful. Ok we continue.




I can not. Like seriously I can't. It's a mirror and a sticker!! And glitter is my favorite color!! I lol'd because this was seriously my EXACT response when a roadie asked me what my favorite color was. IT IS PERFECT!!

Ok more! 


Ahhhhh!! Ok so I am on a no buy. I used up my lip butter and I was so sad I couldn't buy another one. now I have one!! And a kissable balm stain and they are BOTH PINK! And the cutest little coastal scents eyeshadow sample I've seen in my whole life!! I've never tried CS but now I can! Yay! And an h2o hydrating treatment for mah face that will be PERFECT when frozen hell enters winter and my skin goes dry as a bone, which will be in about 2 weeks. And a lorac eye primer!! Ok one, I've wanted to try this so bad and don't think I've mentioned it so you are a PSYCHIC! Two, you couldn't have known but I'm almost out of eye primer and now I don't have to break my no buy to buy one!!

Ok! Then I saw this.

At first I said "wot is this?!" Then I realized it's nail tape and a bottle of glitter!! (I think, correct me if I'm wrong, because I am frequently wrong!) 


My nails are gonna be BANGIN YA'LL! Ok down to the final. 


Gahhhhh!! I am not sure I'll recover at this point. One, MORE GLITTER! Am I 31? I am. Will I wear this, ESPECIALLY since (and I don't think I've mentioned this either you psychic!) we're going to Vegas in December? Not only will i wear it, I WILL SLATHER MYSELF IN GLITTER. And HELLO WAFFLE!!

Ok I will admit I am a terrible swap buddy and ordered hello waffle after I made my list. In a hilarious twist of fate....the colors you got me? EXACTLY WHAT I ORDERED. I died. Oh I got dupes, how sad!?! NO I AM SO EXCITED NOW I HAVE BACKUPS OF MY FAVORITE COLORS AND I CAN USE THEM WITH RECKLESS ABANDON DURING NO BUY! I'm seriously shocked how well you picked. And....A HELLO WAFFLE LIPSTICK!! Ahhhh! I have not tried these but hello waffle is my favorite indie brand so far (and my first!) and the color is beautiful and perfect and it smells minty and delicious!

All the pretties: 




Courtney you see hands down farking AMAZING. You went so far above and beyond what I expected and I absolutely love everything. I am in awe of how perfect of gifts you picked and do not feel bad about the wrapping, like hello did you see my gift lol?! so love it ALL SO MUCH THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart.

PS not sure why the pics are sideways when they works before. Ah well just stretch your neck a little.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 14, 2014)

@@BSquared You are hilarious. I'm glad you got a box that was as great as the one you did for me.


----------



## BSquared (Aug 14, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> @@BSquared You are hilarious. I'm glad you got a box that was as great as the one you did for me.


This swap could not have gone better!!i got the best person to shop for, the best person to buy me presents, and the best roadies in @@trekkersangel and @@sstich79!! THANK YOU to everyone that made this happen!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> off to do my nails and throw a mask on!!


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 15, 2014)

So my mailman randomly just showed up super-early today, and I had a few packages. Yay! Haus of Gloi order: check. Some free sample thingies: check. But wait... what's this third package? Mysterious. Opened it up to find... a camera lens coffee mug! HOW COOL IS THIS?!?!




But wait a hot minute...

I remember seeing @@wadedl receive one from my giftee @@msambrosia and thinking it was awesome, and I remember commenting on how bad-ass it was. And then I remember shopping around for one... but I didn't actually order one, did I? I think I'd remember that.

Sooooo.... anyone care to fess up? 

(Side note: #nomakeupprecoffeeselfie = EEK!)


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 15, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> So my mailman randomly just showed up super-early today, and I had a few packages. Yay! Haus of Gloi order: check. Some free sample thingies: check. But wait... what's this third package? Mysterious. Opened it up to find... a camera lens coffee mug! HOW COOL IS THIS?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Wooohoooo! It was me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I randomly saw it on a flash sale site and remembered that you liked it from a previous reveal!


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 15, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> LOL! Wooohoooo! It was me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I randomly saw it on a flash sale site and remembered that you liked it from a previous reveal!


Aw, thank you SO much! That was so unnecessary, and so sweet, and such good timing because I've been having a bit of a rough go of it lately. A random act of kindness was just what the doctor ordered! Aw, MUT warm fuzzies ---&gt; sniffles ---&gt; dang it, someone must be cutting onions somewhere, because my eyes are watering just a smidge.


----------



## lacylei (Aug 15, 2014)

my goodies! sorry it so late getting posted! I loved everything and she even included things for my daughter she loves the ny mug the most!


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 15, 2014)

My box arrived today! My buddy was @@heath67013!  Thank you so much! I love everything &amp; will post pictures this evening.

I didn't notice my box at first because our cat was napping on top of it. :lol:   The mailman had left the box in one of her favorite spots, so I guess Kiki was claiming it as her own.  I tried to get a picture, but she ran to her food bowl when I walked back outside with my phone.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 15, 2014)

@@lacylei and @ Wow that lippy box is fantastic! I think I spy Kir Royal... My all time favorite gloss!


----------



## lacylei (Aug 15, 2014)

I wanted to gush more but I had to upload the photos here at work and my boss has been staring me down and looking over my shoulder so I had to keep it short by the time I got the pics up. im not even sure if I got them all up. so sorry!


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 16, 2014)

Here are my goodies from @@heath67013!



Spoiler



All my goodies in the box! Love the wrapping paper!




My note from Heather, cute little notebook, and some samples! 

Freeman Chocolate &amp; Strawberry face mask, Sparklehearts Sweet Hearts sparkly body lotion, Julep hand scrub &amp; Coastal Scents palette sampler in Sunset.My husband thought the face mask was candy. lol I had to grab it away from him before he opened it! 




Two pretty Essie polishes - Watermelon &amp; In the Cab-ana! I've never tried Essie before so i'm excited! 




Lip balms from EOS &amp; Chapstick.  I LOVE EOS!  My nurses laughed at me when I was in the hospital back in May for gall bladder surgery because I had 4 EOS balms with me. I don't have this flavor though - blueberry acai!  The Chapstick is Green Apple &amp; Caramel, which is PERFECT for me.  I kinda want to eat it.  lol




EcoTools! My favorite!!! I don't have these yet. I actually haven't even seen them before! 




Yarn! This is the exact brand I used to make my swapbuddies scarf!  You were right, Heather. 1 skein makes a scarf!  Both of these skeins are so pretty, but i'm loving the black one. I haven't seen the metallics before. 




Check out this awesome NYX palette!  I love the NYX brand, but have really only bought their lip products so i'm excited to try the shadows &amp; blushes.  I've never watched the show Revenge, but my friend Ross is a big fan. I sent him a picture and told him, "LOOK! I'm going to be Emily Thorne!" haha.







All my goodies! Thank you so much for everything, Heather! I love it all.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 16, 2014)

Great reveals everyone! I love seeing all these great gifts!


----------



## Babs28 (Aug 16, 2014)

My Summerswap Buddy is @@dancersmum who is the BEST EVER!  Reveal coming shortly - after I figure out how to post pictures (a lot) from my phone.  My favorite little person, Z (my son), spilled SWEETENED iced tea all over my laptop which has my whole entire life on it!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I"m waiting for it to dry out completely before I attempt to turn it on!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh no @@Babs28 !  I hope it dries without any problems.  I managed to spill a giant mug of (hot) tea all over my phone, laptop AND TV remote all at once.  I scrambled to dry my laptop and phone, but delayed on the TV remote... and then it wouldn't work right for two days!  I'm happy to report it's back to normal now!

Sending happy computer vibes your way!


----------



## Babs28 (Aug 16, 2014)

sgg



Spoiler



I was WAY too excited to remember to take a picture of the unopened box! I looked at where it came from and knew who my Swap Buddy was right away!  My box traveled 3/4 of the way around the world to get to me!  It came all the way from HONG KONG...which meant that my Swap Buddy was @@dancersmum!    This is the first look after I opened the box! What do I see?! Butterflies, Dragons and a HUGE Lolipop!!!  A few of my favorite things!!!  
 

I open the card! I love the cut outs and pop outs! Just beautiful!  There's butterflies on the card!  Yay!!


 

I unpacked the box and there are lots of individually wrapped presentst Quite a few are in what I *think* are really cool bank envelopes!  At this point I have PMed Dancersmum to gush and I mentioned the dragon bank envelopes (shown in picture below). She tells me to be patient and that they are explained at the end in a letter. She included 2 big butterflies, one is a magnet, one has a pin on it. i LOVE THESE!! They are awesome!!

 


She included a dragon card for my son and some awesome gifts for him too which he loves! She got him a skull bracelet that I love too so sometimes Z will *let me* wear it!   I have to promise to take good care of it and not lose it when he offers to let me wear it!  It's so funny!  







 I didn't open anything until I had a chance to take everything out of the box! Some of the packages and goodies that I have taken out:




I see Tokyomilk!!!!  




And there's a Bite lippie!!  :luv:  I just LOVE those decorated envelopes!  The two mini ones are so pretty!!




One of the decorated envelopes had "Percy Jackson" written on a sticky note stuck to the outside of the envelope. Hmmmm......I did open that one and inside was an organze bag with gold stuff in it!  I'm a lucky girl.  I managed to put it down until I got the other stuff out.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          









More to come later!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 16, 2014)

Crossposted from the discussion thread in case anyone has stopped reading that one but cares to know:

I spoke to the post office several times before someone even talked to my mail carrier, finally on Thursday they told me he didn't remember anything about the package. So I guess probably it was stolen.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just hate this, I hate that I didn't get to see what @Bizgirlva picked out for me, I hate that all her effort was stolen by some creeper, I hate talking on the phone so I hated the whole trying to track it down process, and I'm just really sad about how this turned out   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Aug 17, 2014)

My awesome box from @@klg534!! I am sorry it took a few days to get this up but work has been really crazy the last few days. All of my beauties wrapped. Loved the little notes she wrote on each one



Spoiler



1st I opened the Seephora Summer Safety kit!! Omg So great I missed it online and my nearest Sephora is 50 miles away. So happy to have gotten this! Next a cute little lip bag with balms and a Nars Pricilla gloss. Love love this color

I also received another bag with great makeup essentials. I have already used the liner, I love it. The color lasted on me all day Yes to carrots body wash, wipes, glossing cream (one of my HG items, how did you know Origins Clay mask and tons of pretty hair ties!!! Love the body wash and moisturizer from Bath and Body works! Very refreshing.

I also received Pacifica Tuscan Orange perfume, I can see why it's one of your favorites, I love this

Holy samples, a whole bag full of them. These are my weakness such a great variety you included, I will have enough to keep me busy for quite awhile.

 The last picture is everything together.

This was the highlight of my summer. Thank you so much Kellie for an AMAZING box!! I have so many things new to me , I appreciate the time you took to make this personal for me.

Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness ladies.  I just got back from a week long family vacation &amp; the first thing I had to do was catch up on this happy thread.  Oh, I love it.  I love everybody on here &amp; all the happiness in these reveals.  It was nice to take an hour break &amp; just read &amp; see all the pretties you all have sent to each other.  Now I'm off to do a week's worth of laundry for 8 people (ugh), but thank you for all your happiness &amp; for sharing it with each other.  The happiness on this thread is truly contagious.


----------



## Christa W (Aug 17, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Crossposted from the discussion thread in case anyone has stopped reading that one but cares to know:
> 
> I spoke to the post office several times before someone even talked to my mail carrier, finally on Thursday they told me he didn't remember anything about the package. So I guess probably it was stolen.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just hate this, I hate that I didn't get to see what @Bizgirlva picked out for me, I hate that all her effort was stolen by some creeper, I hate talking on the phone so I hated the whole trying to track it down process, and I'm just really sad about how this turned out   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This infuriates me to no end and I am terribly sorry you had to experience it.  A few years back someone broke into my mom's vehicle in a parking garage in Milwaukee and snatched my backpack.  I lost some things I will never get back but there was nothing of any value to anyone but me.  I had a bunch of used up makeup in there.  Can you imagine the look on their face when the realized they've just jacked a car to steal my mom's bible and some used up Wet n' Wild... I hope the thief has the decency to realize what they've taken and anonymously return it to you.  There are some real dirt bags out there in this world unfortunately.


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 17, 2014)

OMG - my summerswap package arrived...my daughter just called...I want to leave work now and open everything!

The bad news is my daughter said that she peeked in the 3 massive boxes and it looks like it will be a treasure hunt to find all the bits and pieces as everything was emptied out among the other items I had ordered (bedding, pots &amp; pans and the kids back to school gear).    All I know is that she spotted a tarte box and a lippie hiding in the styrofoam but no clues as to who sent the package yet...I am soooo excited!  But since the warehouse people got rid of all the original box I am hoping that the clue to your identity wasn't on there!  I do however have a real name now as the packing list from the warehouse shows me that - but no username yet!

Thank you to my summerswap buddy for making my day!  I can't wait to go look at everything!  I wonder if I can leave early today?!?


----------



## SaraP (Aug 17, 2014)

:w00t: Leave early! Leave early! Leave early! :w00t:


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 17, 2014)

@@Babs28 - hope your computer dries out okay....I dropped mine in airport and its making funny noises now...but it still works...phew!


----------



## Allison H (Aug 18, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Crossposted from the discussion thread in case anyone has stopped reading that one but cares to know:
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to the post office several times before someone even talked to my mail carrier, finally on Thursday they told me he didn't remember anything about the package. So I guess probably it was stolen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just hate this, I hate that I didn't get to see what @Bizgirlva picked out for me, I hate that all her effort was stolen by some creeper, I hate talking on the phone so I hated the whole trying to track it down process, and I'm just really sad about how this turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am sorry to hear that! That's terrible for both you and as you mentioned also for bizgirlva! All of the thought, money, etc. that went into this!

I unfortunately know how you feel...this has happened to me twice in the 3 months that I've lived in my new location. It's my first experience with a "communal mailbox" in a neighborhood, and it's not leaving a good impression...I miss my own mailbox at the end of my drive way.

Anyway, I'll think good thoughts for you that perhaps it'll turn up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Aug 18, 2014)

Good luck with that computer, my bed fell on my MacBook Pro and made a crack on the case and it worked for a while and then it died. Apple fixed it for $250 but I had to buy a casing for the hard drive to download everything before I sent it off. They ended up replacing almost everything but the hard drive.

So even if it works back it up to something ASAP


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 18, 2014)

So my awesome swap buddy was @@cobainrls!  I was really spoilt and her handwriting is so much neater &amp; tidier than mine is.  






Spoiler



Among the many goodies - I found calypso mango tea - yummy!  I can't wait to try it...I love teas and this looks delicious!  A box of tarte - bronzer...this one is perfect for my desk at work!  A baggu bag in a lovely blue - perfect for my handbag as the bag that I usually carry my shopping is starting to get holes!  Sephora universal lip liner - been on my wishlist forever and I never seem to see it in stock!  Makeup forever mini lipstick - in such a pretty color!  I can't wait to try it.  Your HG mascara is my daughters as well!  I love love love jurlique products-rose hand cream!  Can't wait to try it.  Hair ties - not all of them are in the image as my daughter ran off with a few of them but I always have hairties with me and these are so pretty. 

BITE - OMG I LOVE THIS!!!  The colors are fabulous - this is going to live in my handbag!  Chocolate lipbalm - it smells delicious...  Then there is some eyeshadows to check out ...my first meet Matt!  And some coastal scents eyeshadows too!  Eye patches - they sound amazing!

I know there were lots of other samples and other fun things...but what amazed me was how much care had gone into choosing my goodies! The jurlique smells divine and won't give me a migraine - and there are so many items that my daughter wants to help herself too...but the only thing I am sharing is the tea!

Then there was a little trinket box - unfortunately it arrived damaged   but its still totally usable!  And hidden in it was ring!  I know I mentioned I liked the colour rose gold - but I was thinking makeup...and instead I got jewelery!!!  Talk about a nice surprise.  





I just wanted to say a huge thank you!  So many new things to play with and try...  So crazy to think that I got so many  lovely things from someone who hasn't met me!  Thanks so much.


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 18, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> So my awesome swap buddy was @@cobainrls!  I was really spoilt and her handwriting is so much neater &amp; tidier than mine is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Glad you like everything. I hope you can use everything. I tried really hard on the allergies. Sorry about your trinket box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but, glad you can still use it. Yay!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 18, 2014)

Great gifts!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Be prepared for awesomeness! Part 1



Spoiler



Here's a picture of everything still wrapped:




A close up of the beautiful card:







Tarina Tarantino Magic Hour Smudge Pen in Velvet Purple is a stunning plummy purple. I think I'll use this to smudge a thick line on my upper lash line.

Lancer Lift Serum Intense it says this contains pure gold and Stem Cell Recovery Complex. Sounds so luxurious! I hope it makes my skin glow.

Benefit Lollibalm OMG! I love this color! It is the perfect shade of pink. I love it!

Napoleon Auto Pilot Pre-foundation skin primer. I really like trying new foundation primers. Can't wait to try this one.







Tarina Tarantino Sparklicity Shimmer dust. The packaging is so incredible! It's going to look beautiful on my vanity. Looks perfect for nights on the town.

Tarina Tarantino eye dream hypershadow in Bow. The packaging is beautiful and the color is a very pretty pink. I think it might also work great as a blush.

Tarina Tarantino Fantastical Jewel Eyeshadow Palette, a purple themed eyeshadow palette with five shades. Again the packaging is beautiful. All the colors in this palette are very pretty.

Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme This scent is fresh, classic, elegant and best of all smells like the actual flower. Nothing like the the synthetic scent that some other Rose scents have. Love it!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Awesomeness part 2



Spoiler






Green Travel Mani Kit. I love it! I've been needing one of these for when I travel. Best of all it's in my favorite color!

Irish Self Adhesive Nail Jewels. I'm not very good at nail art so I use nail stickers whenever I want designs on my nails. Perfect!

Hello Kitty Bandages and Cherry Sours. These are so stinking cute and I love them! I'm really lucky my little sister wasn't here when I unwrapped everything. She would've definitely tried to steal both of these.




Maggie Lindley Wall hanging decor. This is a beautiful piece, it's going to look wonderful in my bedroom.

NYX Butter Lipstick in Hunk, Sweet Tart and Razzle Fiesta. All these colors are stunning. I've been wanting these for a while. I'm so happy to finally have them!

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk. I finally get to try it!







This box is so beautiful and the way she packed everything in it is perfect.




Meet Matt(e) Nude! ZOMG! I've been dying for this palette. It is more amazing in person than I imagined.

Deluxe sample of Coastal Scents Revealed 1 &amp; 2. A girl can never have too many palettes. I really like coastal scents deluxe shadow palettes, they are great to travel with.

Tarina Tarantino Dollskin powder, a soft translucent powder. Hopefully it does a good job at controlling shine.

Sideview portable mirror. This mirror is awesome! It's perfect for my purse. It has a very delightful saying on it "Objects in Mirror are even more fabulous than they appear." Love it!

Makeup Forever Aqua liner in 12L, a very pretty shade of green. I'm an eyeliner junkie so eyeliners are always welcome in my house  .




Foils  Dr Dennis Gross alpha beta peels, DHC and some more Napoleon Perdis primer.

Here's everything together, I love it all! I'm wondering what I did to deserve such a magnificent swap buddy. Everything is beyond perfect. I can tell she put a lot of thought and effort into each gift. To think that there's more is absolutely insane! I can't wait to find out who my wonderful and mysterious swap buddy is! 

Also, the card is so fabulous! I think I'm going to frame and hang it in my closet 






A million thank yous to my wonderful swap buddy!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 19, 2014)

Don't you love Tarina Tarantino' packaging! Great reveal!


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 19, 2014)

@@cobainrls - just wanted to say I'm rocking the new BITE lippie today - and I love it!  Its the PERFECT nude one me - I have my HG nude now!  Thanks a million :wub:


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 19, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> @@cobainrls - just wanted to say I'm rocking the new BITE lippie today - and I love it!  Its the PERFECT nude one me - I have my HG nude now!  Thanks a million :wub:


So glad you like it!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 19, 2014)

Great gifts @@bonita22 - you definitely deserve them!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2014)

So many great gifts! We should be wrapping up soon... Sighs


----------



## SaraP (Aug 20, 2014)

How many more? Is anyone keeping track? I just come here and drool, but I haven't a clue who's left...


----------



## emilylithium (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Momma4 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah, mine just arrived today!!!!  I am at work but my neighbor called and told me a box came for me.  When I asked who it was from, he said he did not look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  But, THANK YOU TO WHOEVER YOU ARE!!!!  I will not be able open it or post on it probably till tomm.  I am a school teacher and will not get done till 4, then I have to get 1 child from a speciality school that is 40 minutes away, then get 2 kids from an in home daycare, then pick up a kid from frontiers, an after school program.  If that were not enough, I then have to quickly do dinner for 4 kids and somehow make it to my little girls basketball game at 7.  Then, make it home around 9 and help with homework, then bedtimes, and then wake up at 4:45 am to start the madness all over again.  Man, I long for the days of freedom, no schedules, and me time.  I am dying to tear into that bad boy, but, alas, adult parental responsibilities have latched themselves to my screaming soul.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 20, 2014)

I just got an amazing thank you gift from @@CurlyTails! She definitely made my day.



Spoiler







She sent me a few of her favorite items.

First, Glamour Doll Eyes! I've been dying to try this brand for a very long time but I was always afraid they would have too much glitter. All the colors she sent me have just the right amount of shimmer. They are all so beautiful and the best part is she sent me samples of the entire Super Shadows collection because I love comic books. (Looks like the stalker has been stalked  ). She also included a blush sample in rumor and a hydraglaze sample in delicate aura, both very pretty. Next is a Mint Julep lip scrub by Lush. OMG this smells amazing! I love it! Last but not least is a Fresh sugar lip treatment to use after the lip scrub.

This gift definitely took me by surprise and it made my day. I'm so lucky to have such amazing summer swap buddies  Thank you so much!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 20, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I just got an amazing thank you gift from @@CurlyTails! She definitely made my day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you liked everything! And reverse stalking is a lot of fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Aug 21, 2014)

This post is sooooooo long overdue!  I completed it on a flight and it never uploaded and I haven't had time to finish it since I have been in town probably a week total all summer!!!  Sorry for the delay!  My Summerswap gifter was @@rachelshine.  Let me just say that she did an AMAZING job shopping and stalking!  It means so much when someone (you don't even know) takes the time to truly get to know you and carefully select gifts that they think you will love.  Let's just say that she hit the nail on the head!!!  Thank you soooo much @@Momma4!!!!!!  You are WONDERFUL!!!

Without further ado...Here is a pic of all my pretties:




 
OMG there is so much it is overwhelming!!!!  I broke it down into smaller groups to make it more manageable so I didn't OD on cosmetic wonder!!!




First up, is a collection of Glamour Doll Eye (and I think other brand) pigments.  I said in my profile that the only thing I really am lusting after is the UD Electric pallet right now.  @@rachelshine carefully selected colors that were dups for the pallet.  These are GORGEOUS and so pigmented!  I lOVE them!!!!!!  I have just recently been introduced to GDE and have just started experimenting with pigments in general so I am so exited for these!   If I could just get a fre minute to put together some looks!! Promise to post pics when I do!!!




So I started with eyes, now on to [email protected]@rachelshine selected 4 glosses in rich gorgeous colors!  She definitely paid attention when I said I prefer glosses to lipsticks!  Again, the colors are so rich and beautiful!  Historically, I am very neutral with my makeup---nude eye, pink lip....In the past few months, I have gotten more adventurous and have been experimenting with a bolder lip and more outrageous eye make-up.  I don't have much in my collection, so these are a welcome addition!!!




AHHHHHH!  I am OBSESSED with masks!!!  I have started using a mask LITERALLY every night because I have so many to try!  My personal favs are sheet masks and peel off masks and I LOVE FREEMAN!!!! These are absolutely perfect!!!!




Let me reiterate that this girl paid such close attention to my bio!  I LOVE skin care items...She put together a little sampling for me----including one of my holy grail items---SUKI SUGAR SCRUB!!!!  I actually have been refilling a little jar from my big jar for travel, so this is absolutely perfect!  I am not familiar with the other sugar scrub so I was so excited to try it!  I did and I really like it, but Suki is still my #1!




So, I said in my bio that I don't like hair products, but let me tell you, the B&amp;B shampoo and conditioner went right into my travel bag and I have already gone through them!  I never tried them and I was surprised that I really like them!!!! In the top left corner is a candle which smells AMAZING!!  I have a slight candle obsession.  Another one of my Holy grail items is Shea terra shea butter.  If you haven't tried it for the winter, you need to get some!  I have never found such a thick moisturizing shea butter....I get so ridiculously dry in the winter.  I have prescription creams, and still nothing tops this!!  In the middle is a tokyo milk soap which is currently on display in my bathroom because it is so pretty that I can't bring myself to open it.  It smells unbelievable!! And last- but certainly not least---a stila liquid liner!  I use the pen like liners the majority of the time, and Kat Von D and Stila are my two favorite ones!  I actually just gave away one of my stila liners to my friend and I was a bit remorseful about it (gifters remorse lol) so I am super excited to get this!!!! (Kharma?)




And there is no rhyme or reason to this pic, this is what was left after all the other groups lol.  How amazingly sweet of @@rachelshine to remember my fur babies!!!!  The kitties love their treats and I do want to let everyone know that she found what I am sure was an amazing toy for my pup but it wouldn't mesh with the surprise box tetris!  Body wash that is again, already gone because it went into my travel bag (really excited about this....I don't have any travel body washes so I have to lug around full size).  And finally, probably what excited me most:  a few vials of perfume oils from an indy company that remind me of two of my fav companies: BPAL and Villainess....They are strong dark mysterious scents (like Dragons Blood) with beautiful labels....I haven't even gotten to check out their page yet, but I am so excited to find more products I love.  Thank you so much for introducing me to a new brand which I daresay will become another favorite!!!!

Yup...completely overwhelmed....THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU @@rachelshine!!!!!  Everything was amazing---most of all the time and effort you put into creating this PERFECT gift!!!!  The girls I have met on MUT are some of my favorite people in the world!!!!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 21, 2014)

Mask party!!!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 24, 2014)

I also posted this in the discussion thread, but I don't know if everyone is still checking that so I am going to share the most exciting news ever here as well! After 3 weeks in post office purgatory, my package has mysteriously arrived!!!! SO EXCITED!! Off to open now, pics in a few!!!!


----------



## Dashery (Aug 24, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I also posted this in the discussion thread, but I don't know if everyone is still checking that so I am going to share the most exciting news ever here as well! After 3 weeks in post office purgatory, my package has mysteriously arrived!!!! SO EXCITED!! Off to open now, pics in a few!!!!


No way! The makeup gods came through!  :mussical:


----------



## valeried44 (Aug 24, 2014)

@@jayeme  WOO HOO!!!  It's a SummerSwap miracle!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 24, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I also posted this in the discussion thread, but I don't know if everyone is still checking that so I am going to share the most exciting news ever here as well! After 3 weeks in post office purgatory, my package has mysteriously arrived!!!! SO EXCITED!! Off to open now, pics in a few!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 24, 2014)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 24, 2014)

OMG you guys I had the best swap buddy EVER. Seriously overwhelmed by all the awesomeness and generosity. It was worth the wait and all the stress! OK, I"m going to go try to figure out how to upload all these pictures now.


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm so happy you got your gift. Best news ever!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 24, 2014)

Okay, I need to start by saying @@Bizgirlva was the best swap buddy I could have asked for and she really went above and beyond! Everything she got me was something I would have chosen for myself, and I can tell she did some seriously good stalking  It is amazing and she was SO generous I couldn't even believe it. It was worth all the stress of trying to find it and thinking it wasn't coming! My package waited in post office purgatory of some kind for three weeks, but it finally made its way to me, and here is the awesomeness! (Sorry some of the pictures are sideways, I think someone posted how to fix that at some point but I couldn't figure it out.)



Spoiler



First, the empty box after I opened everything, with all the tissue paper inside. She wrapped it all in my favorite colors!




And the lovely card she wrote:




And the local items: Postcards for my collection/decor (I have them strung up around my apartment), a pen, and the cutest magnet ever! 




A lot of the items were in the cute shimmery bag that will be in the background of the next couple of photos. First up, we have some eye products on the left: NARS eyeshadow base, two Covergirl shadows in my favorite colors, a couple of Starlooks eyeshadows that look really nice, and a matte black single shadow, which I've been wanting for ages! Then, some nail products: Nail strips, which I've never tried before but really want to, a matte topcoat from Revlon, ditto, and a nail file in a fun shape. Next are some lip products: Too Faced Melted mini, which I have really wanted to try, an OCC Stained Gloss mini, ditto, an Urban Decay lipstick mini, which is my favorite lipstick brand ever in a new color, and a retractable Japonesque lip brush that I've been lusting after on Birchbox forever and is already in my purse makeup bag!




Next, we have samples! First off, many many samples of my favorite perfume, Folle de Joie, as well as one of a TokyoMilk dark scent that I've actually really been wanting to try but never mentioned on here! Bizgirlva must be psychic! Then there are some foils (mostly hair products) that I'm looking forward to trying, a hair gel from Ouidad, and Estee Lauder makeup remover (can never have enough makeup remover! And you're right, it's purple, so it must be the best!).




In this photo, you can see a sample card of Tarte blush, and then, an actual Tarte blush! I don't think I've ever even swatched this color before but it is PERFECT! Purpley and awesome and I can't wait to wear it! There are also some blotting sheets from Sephora -- again, my swap buddy shows her secret psychic talents, because I"m actually almost out of blotting papers and haven't bought new ones yet! These look really nice! There is also a shimmery scented body spray -- I LOVE IT SO MUCH, I AM NOW GLITTERY AND SMELL LIKE CAKE. It smells lovely, and I do love me some glitter!




Next up, we have an amazing selection of non-beauty items. There's a book, which looks like a fun read, and some great smelling candles (I have one lit already!). The paper straws are super cute, and the tea looks delicious. I absolutely LOVE the salad servers! They are so cute and I don't have any, so now I'm that much more prepared for a dinner party!  The plastic flower things are apparently to seal the top of cups -- very useful! It apparently keeps tea or coffee hot longer, or you can use it on whatever you want I guess. And the smaller one is a bottle stopper. I love it! And I totally don't have one of these, I usually just try to stick the cork back in my wine bottles, but this is so much cuter and classier. 




There was one item that I opened last, as per the note.




And WOW was it the best surprise I could have ever imagined. Ann is the sweetest, nicest, most generous swap buddy imaginable, and when I opened this last one, I was just so overwhelmed with gratitude for everything she got me, it really took me a few minutes to collect myself. I literally was tearing up. Here's the last item:







Yes, that is the Urban Decay electric palette, which I have been lusting after and wanting but knew I would never buy for myself because I'm supposed to have a real job now (sort of, I work in an office anyway) and not wear bright colored makeup but I LOVE IT SO MUCH and I can't just wear it on weekends, I will have to figure out ways to incorporate these colors in office appropriate looks because I'm pretty sure I'm going to be using this every day forever if I can. I definitely swatched it before I even took the photos, and those colors are so amazing!!!!! In fact I might go take off my eye makeup now and put some of these colors on before I get in the shower haha. 



To sum it up, I am so so grateful for everything, and this was an amazing gift that I never thought I'd even get to see. But there was some sort of post office miracle, and today is an amazing day! I definitely want to thank @@Bizgirlva for being so amazing and generous, but I also want to thank all of you for being so sweet when my package was missing. I was so disappointed and sad and stressed out trying to track it down, and you were all so wonderful. And I know some of you were working behind the scenes to put something else together for me so I do want to say I really appreciate anyone who was a part of that effort. MUT is full of such amazing people and I'm so grateful to be a part of this community.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 24, 2014)

Yea!!!!!! It was a miracle. I'm so glad that you got it.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 24, 2014)

Yay for post office miracles!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 24, 2014)

Soooooo worth the wait!! Wow, just wow!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 24, 2014)

I am stunned!

I was so sad the package went missing. But I'm so thrilled it found it's way to you J!

I think I'm still in shock!


----------



## dancersmum (Aug 24, 2014)

YAY for post office miracles!  Thankfully the crazy tracking was wrong!


----------



## jayeme (Aug 24, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I am stunned!
> 
> I was so sad the package went missing. But I'm so thrilled it found it's way to you J!
> 
> I think I'm still in shock!


I know, I'm pretty shocked myself, I never expected it to turn up after so much time! After the first week, I pretty much gave up on it, but I'm glad the makeup gods were still looking out for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 24, 2014)

@@jayeme I am so happy for you! @@Bizgirlva you did an amazing job. Great reveals all around.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 25, 2014)

Yay @@jayeme and @@Bizgirlva I am SO DARN HAPPY the box found it's way to you!  So much glorious beauty is in that box!  Group hug!!!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow! So happy the box made it home @@jayeme! Great job @@Bizgirlva!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 25, 2014)

Well this makes a pretty epic finale if this was the last reveal.  

@@jayeme you should know that A LOT of ladies here felt terrible about your gift/box going missing and they all contacted me oh how to help put together a replacement gift for you. These women showed no hesitation to jump right in and organize, shop, wrap, and ship you a gift that would be equal to the one I sent. I'm SO glad the box found it's way to you but even more happy that these ladies were so willing and able to help see that you got a wonderful gift.

MUT is full of very wonderful ladies who are kind, generous, caring and so helpful. Thanks goes out each and everyone who offered to help.


----------



## jayeme (Aug 25, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Well this makes a pretty epic finale if this was the last reveal.
> 
> @@jayeme you should know that A LOT of ladies here felt terrible about your gift/box going missing and they all contacted me oh how to help put together a replacement gift for you. These women showed no hesitation to jump right in and organize, shop, wrap, and ship you a gift that would be equal to the one I sent. I'm SO glad the box found it's way to you but even more happy that these ladies were so willing and able to help see that you got a wonderful gift.
> 
> MUT is full of very wonderful ladies who are kind, generous, caring and so helpful. Thanks goes out each and everyone who offered to help.


Was it for sure the last reveal? If so, I'd say it was definitely worth the wait and a good one to go out on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I definitely want to say thank you again to those of you who were planning to replace this package. I am honestly so touched that all of you were willing to pitch in and get me something if this gift was lost. I am so grateful to be part of such a wonderful community. A lot of the internet is full of people using anonymity to be awful to one another, and this really is a special little corner of the world wide web where people are so sweet and caring and kind and wonderful. 

And of course, thank you again to @@Bizgirlva for being such a wonderful swap buddy!


----------



## Babs28 (Aug 26, 2014)

No, this is not the last reveal.  There are one or two left.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 28, 2014)

How many people are left? Anyone know?


----------



## Christa W (Aug 30, 2014)

Finally had some time this weekend to play with my goodies and here is what I created.




Left to right is a green jelly, baby pink holo, green and purple micro glitter topper, red jelly (with some diamond sparkle), super awesome blue holo and blurple jelly with some duo pink glitters.




Here is a close up of my favorite two although I really love the red jelly and I am not that big on red polishes.  It's perfect for leadlight stamping.




Thumb is the red jelly, pointer is the pink holo, middle is blue holo, ring finger is my glitter bomb and pinkie is the green jelly with the green/purple micro topper on it.

I used up all the holo pigment already or the pink holo would be stronger but I love it anyway.  I am definitely going to keep doing this!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 4, 2014)

I got home this evening after a really long day and found a lovely thank you gift in the mail from @@Kelly Silva! She sent me a really cute thank you card and some samples from her fave indie companies - Glamour Doll Eyes eye shadow in Golden halo and Haus of Gloi Soft Bubbling Scrub in Honeysuckle Lemon Curd and a perfume oil sample (Haus of Gloi) in Apothecary. Looking forward to trying the goodies out!

Thanks, Kelly!


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 4, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I got home this evening after a really long day and found a lovely thank you gift in the mail from @@Kelly Silva! She sent me a really cute thank you card and some samples from her fave indie companies - Glamour Doll Eyes eye shadow in Golden halo and Haus of Gloi Soft Bubbling Scrub in Honeysuckle Lemon Curd and a perfume oil sample (Haus of Gloi) in Apothecary. Looking forward to trying the goodies out!
> 
> Thanks, Kelly!


That scrub is amazing!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 5, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Finally had some time this weekend to play with my goodies and here is what I created.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes me so happy!!!! I'm so glad that it all worked out! and perhaps there's a new addition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Sep 9, 2014)

@@Christa W It's fun seeing the polishes you made! The blue with the small glitter and the pink are my faves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dotybird (Sep 18, 2014)

I just received the sweetest thank you gift from @@Kelli! She sent it a while ago but I have been on maternity leave and haven't been able to stop by my office until today. She included all sorts of fun things including some sweet gifts for my little boy! Thank you so much, Kelli!!! I love it all!


----------

